# Sinn reveals new U50 dive watch for human wrists! 41mm with U1 design



## la pava congona

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/sinn-unveils-new-u50-dive-watch-series/










Available now and it's not a limited release! This is incredible news, the U1 had an awesome design but was just too large and bulky with 44m! This new version will sell like crazy.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Sinn has announced a few new models today, for what would have been BaselWorld.I know people have been wanting a smaller U1 for a long time; Here is the U50, a 41mm version with 500m WR, along with another variation on the 556 and some new 1739 models.


----------



## ilitig8

I have been putting off getting another U1 for several years now, not due to size just other things I wanted more and I had already had one. Apparently, I had a good reason and didn't even know it. The U50 has just jump to the top of the gotta have list. Time to get rid of my T2 which I loved for its size but always longed for U1 hands on it, the Lego hands are what originally attracted me to Sinn almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Dean Learner

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

I do like the look of the 1739. Very nice

And now I've found the 1736, never knew these existed! Very tempting


----------



## acdcz

they should reduced the size of hour and minutes hands to fit the new dial. The hands is too big for small dial


----------



## Pegasus

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Wonder why the U50 is more expensive than the U1?

Any difference except size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin

A welcome addition. I respect the material and build of the U1 but they're some big thick watches. With my 7" wrist, I could maybe just barely pull it off but I remember trying on a 43.5mm PO and thought it felt very chunky. Wouldn't have minded if they made it 42mm instead of 41mm, though surprised to read it's thinner than the 104.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*









More pics and info during today here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f8/sinn-news-2020-spring-novelties-5173111-post51572177.html#post51572177


----------



## njegos

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Pegasus said:


> Wonder why the U50 is more expensive than the U1?
> 
> Any difference except size?


why not? 

i would guess it is a marketing ploy. if they priced it the same as the u1, it wouldn't be saying "look, guys, we have a new watch, it is even better than the u1".

but it is. and therefore, it costs more.


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

It's expensive to make it smaller for Sinn U1 :-d


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Pegasus said:


> Wonder why the U50 is more expensive than the U1?
> 
> Any difference except size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The movement is a Sellita SW300-1, instead of the SW200-1 used in the U1. I suppose that could account for the price difference.


----------



## Triton9

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



CGSshorty said:


> The movement is a Sellita SW300-1, instead of the SW200-1 used in the U1. I suppose that could account for the price difference.


2892 clone?


----------



## One-Seventy

acdcz said:


> they should reduced the size of hour and minutes hands to fit the new dial. The hands is too big for small dial


I think they're in the right proportion - look at the gap between the hour hand and the hour marker at 10 on both watches. It's smaller on the 41mm, but the hand is shorter too. And in both cases, the main part of the minute hand reaches the edge of the shorter indexes. However, they do appear to be the same thickness, which makes the 41mm look stubbier. I'm sure in the flesh it will have the same Lego-ish vibe.

Not keen on the second hand on either watch however. It's like they couldn't stop designing.


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Triton9 said:


> 2892 clone?


Yes.


----------



## BEEG

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Triton9 said:


> 2892 clone?


Yes.

I'm seriously considering the U50...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Perfect adjustment, and just over 11mm thick sounds great too. Will follow this closely.


----------



## chris01

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Pegasus said:


> Wonder why the U50 is more expensive than the U1?
> 
> Any difference except size?


A bit smaller and lighter doesn't feel like €270 of added value to me.


----------



## Flighty7T34

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

I am* in* on the U50-T with bracelet... finally a usable sized diver with a thickness and weight that one can live with.


----------



## gasspasser

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Reserved my U50-T SDR with full bracelet! This size is perfect. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassani

acdcz said:


> they should reduced the size of hour and minutes hands to fit the new dial. The hands is too big for small dial


My thoughts exactly, the hands seem too thick for the smaller surface of the dial. What a shame for an otherwise awesome piece.


----------



## McVicar

Having recently ordered a U1S and been a long time Sinn fan and lurker on the forum I thought now was a good time to get registered and be able to discuss the wonderful workd of Sinn, particularly with the launch of the new models.

I note on the Sinn site that for the new U50 you can request the case be fully tegimented for a surcharge. This option is not available for the U1S, does this imply the U1S case is already fully tegimented or is it just the black surface treatment? For the U50S would that suggest you can get a fully tegimented case to which further robustness is added by the black coating 'on a tegimented basis'? Never been fully clear on the distinction, could anyone clarify?

Many thanks


----------



## Rice and Gravy

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

3 different threads on this now, but I guess I'll mention this here. Does this mean the red seconds will be a consistent offering from them going forward, instead of a special request or occasional limited run? It's not like the red seconds is a new thing, so I am trying figure why it's included as a news worthy model for this announcement. Thanks.


----------



## dukerules

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



McVicar said:


> Having recently ordered a U1S and been a long time Sinn fan and lurker on the forum I thought now was a good time to get registered and be able to discuss the wonderful workd of Sinn, particularly with the launch of the new models.
> 
> I note on the Sinn site that for the new U50 you can request the case be fully tegimented for a surcharge. This option is not available for the U1S, does this imply the U1S case is already fully tegimented or is it just the black surface treatment? For the U50S would that suggest you can get a fully tegimented case to which further robustness is added by the black coating 'on a tegimented basis'? Never been fully clear on the distinction, could anyone clarify?
> 
> Many thanks


I am almost certain that Sinn does not apply the black coating on non-tegimented steel. And yes, the U50S is a fully tegimented watch.

Couple of other thoughts on the U50:
-I like the fact that it is smaller, lighter, and more easily wearable than the U1. That said, it seems a bit incongruous to have this uber-toolish, frankly strange (in an awesome way, but still strange) diver in what amounts to a Submariner-size case. I think it would have made more sense if they had refined the dial and/or hands a bit to match the proportions.


----------



## 92gli

acdcz said:


> they should reduced the size of hour and minutes hands to fit the new dial. The hands is too big for small dial


Wow. Now I can't un-see that. They shortened them but they need to be narrowed badly. They'll still sell a ton of them


----------



## CGSshorty

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

All "S" models are fully tegimented.


----------



## McVicar

That is interesting and thank you for clarifying. All the more curious then that the U50 is more expensive and one has to specify fully tegimented and there is a €250 surcharge. Is the SW300 so much more expensive than the SW200? Nice to have such distractions and something to puzzle over 🙂


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

It is added to their portfolio which means it is available for everybody until they will stop with the successful 556 series. No special request available anymore.

In the press release Sinn mentions that „the model 556 A RS has a special feature: The red second hand is in a harmonious contrast to the black of the dial and the white of the numbers and indices."

So it is an addition to the series. Once more confirmed in their live online presentation by Sabine. She explained that Sinn launched this model because of customers and authorized dealers asked over and over again. And Sinn listened. It is not within their standard range.

I am just watching Tim M Burlon presenting the new 1739 St I 4N. More info later this day on our German Watches Forum.


----------



## Honkymf

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

I love Sinn, but these really aren't doing much for me. That's probably a good thing though. I don't need another excuse to buy something.


----------



## Drudge

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Sold my Sinn U1 years ago because it was too large now finally after all these years I can get back into the Sinn game...U50 here I come :-!


----------



## Drudge

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Also, thanks to *ablogtowatch* a nice comparison pic: U1 vs U50


----------



## Knoc

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Ive had 3 x U1's and wanted hard to keep them but I've been cursed with small wrists.
Im stoked and surprised as well - never though that Sinn would make a smaller version.
Im in!


----------



## jjmc87

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Man the U50 is exactly what I was hoping for, can't believe it's only 11mm thick! Was expecting maybe 13mm at best.

I hope we can request the fully tegimented model in Europe.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



jjmc87 said:


> ....I hope we can request the fully tegimented model in Europe.


Was just watching their online launch. No mention of a full tegimented case, also not mentioned in their press release of today.


----------



## Calumets

This is fantastic news! When the matt blue dial comes out (as I'm sure it will), I'll be all over it. The hand width is fine by me, I like the chunkiness.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Calumets said:


> This is fantastic news! When the matt blue dial comes out (as I'm sure it will), I'll be all over it. The hand width is fine by me, I like the chunkiness.


If they do the blue, I don't expect we'll see it until next year


----------



## jjmc87

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

Thanks Mike. There's an option for tegimented case at a surcharge of €250 on Sinn's website, no mention of bracelet. Sinn is known for being quite accommodating though so fingers crossed


----------



## DropD

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*

If the U50 had been out a couple years ago, I very well could have that on my wrist right now instead of the T2B. Originally I was drawn to the U1, but the size and weight compelled me to look at other models. After exploring the attributes of the T2B, I decided to go for it. I have been immensely enjoying it since and have no thoughts of a need for another daily wear. It is superb and so glad I got one before they were discontinued. I do wish Sinn great success with the U50 as I believe it will be a very desirable watch.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Here's to hoping a compact L2L of 48-50mm on the U50.

Updated and pulled from IG:

L2L-47.6mm!

Ah yeah!


----------



## mtor91

Slightly confused about this. Whats the difference between the U50 S and U50 SDR? Thank you!


----------



## jjmc87

mtor91 said:


> Slightly confused about this. Whats the difference between the U50 S and U50 SDR? Thank you!


SDR has the black DLC finish only on the bezel, the S has it on every metal surface.


----------



## jjmc87

It doesn't take much away for me but I agree it would be better if they slimmed up the hands a little, the dial seems a little "full" vs the standard U1.


----------



## cadomniel

Great news , always wanted a smaller U1, glad we finally got one!
Now if Seiko could also give us some smaller divers....


----------



## mtor91

jjmc87 said:


> SDR has the black DLC finish only on the bezel, the S has it on every metal surface.


Much appreciated!


----------



## tdk

acdcz said:


> they should reduced the size of hour and minutes hands to fit the new dial. The hands is too big for small dial


The red text at the bottom also seems to big for the dial. it looks like it is the same size as the U1.


----------



## TheIceMan93

la pava congona said:


> https://www.ablogtowatch.com/sinn-unveils-new-u50-dive-watch-series/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available now and it's not a limited release! This is incredible news, the U1 had an awesome design but was just too large and bulky with 44m! This new version will sell like crazy.


My dreams have been answered. I must have this. Now I have to choose which two watches to sell to fund it. The U1 was always my favorite Sinn but the 44mm was a no go for me. This watch will be super hard to get a hold of for a few months. I'm sure it will sell out quickly.


----------



## SnakeMan

I must be the odd one out here... I'd not buy a Sinn U50 as it is too small. I'm so used to my U2 and U1000 that even when I occasionally wear my Sinn 103 it feels small. 
Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Maithree

Wonder if the lug to lug is around 47-48mm.

That would be perfect dimensions. 

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87

Maithree said:


> Wonder if the lug to lug is around 47-48mm.
> 
> That would be perfect dimensions.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


Well you're in luck mate because it's right in the middle, 47.6mm!


----------



## Maithree

Jens has a hands on vid, but it doesn't have as much of the watch close up as I'd like.

In deutsch of course.






Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## Dima_real

Regarding the size of hour and minutes hands...Dear watch lovers we must not forget the character of the U family. Pure and legible tool watches, not elegant watches. In U50 the size has been reduced, not the legibility. I find it perfect!


----------



## Maithree

jjmc87 said:


> Well you're in luck mate because it's right in the middle, 47.6mm!


Well bugger me. I was going to get one of the Seiko 62mas Re-issues later this year.

The U50 has really flipped my plans.

Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

SnakeMan said:


> I must be the odd one out here... I'd not buy a Sinn U50 as it is too small. I'm so used to my U2 and U1000 that even when I occasionally wear my Sinn 103 it feels small.
> Each to their own I guess.


Then there's a 44mm version that's perfect for you!


----------



## Flighty7T34

I suspect there might be a boatload of U1's hitting the secondary used market by the end of the year.... as many migrate to the U50's...


----------



## mebiuspower

I'm indifferent with it. What people don't realize is how well the U1 fits on smaller wrists.

I have 6.5" wrist and can wear the U1 quite comfortably. So the U50 is pretty much for Asian markets were their wrists are below 6.5".


----------



## Spring-Diver

This combo is sick 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

Just placed an order for a U50 on the bracelet. At only €10 more than the rubber strap version, the bracelet option seems like the sensible choice (acknowledging that the Sinn rubber strap does get great remarks made of it). Can always try one of the many 20mm rubber straps I already posess should I fell like it but trying to get a bracelet afterwards would prove costly. Finally a Sinn that might just about look on on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pisar

cadomniel said:


> Great news , always wanted a smaller U1, glad we finally got one!
> Now if Seiko could also give us some smaller divers....


You have one great small Seiko diver: SLA017 or SLA037 coming in few months


----------



## Genuishevitz

That u50 is just what the doctor ordered. I’m not as sold on those dress watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdmmrm

Dima_real said:


> Regarding the size of hour and minutes hands...Dear watch lovers we must not forget the character of the U family. Pure and legible tool watches, not elegant watches. In U50 the size has been reduced, not the legibility. I find it perfect!


Agreed! I just picked up an 856 to join my EZM10 and 156. Hopefully be in a position to buy one towards end of year. Love it!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra

I would recommend trying on U50 prior to ordering, especially if you were waiting for smaller version of U1. 

I have U1 since 2007, and it fits very well on 6.5” wrist. The bezel is wide and lugs are short, so it wears smaller. U50 has same lugs and bezel, so it will wear much smaller than 41mm. It will be worth checking it out in person. 

Mike, can you please request Sinn to provide us with wristshot comparison?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw

although I like the size of the U50, I'm not sold on the proportions and that blocky dial/handset... now if they make a smaller U2, I'm in :-!

that said, I'm sure these will sell like hotcakes...


----------



## jameswatchsd

I would love to see the U2 EZM5 shrink as well... would love it anywhere from 40-42mm, but at 44 and thick it’s just too much for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I think everyone should immediately post their UXs, U1s, and T2s in the sales forum to fund these.


----------



## Rokovakian

BAH! I'm still holding out hope for a 40ish millimeter UX. Oh well, maybe next year. Or next decade. Or never.


----------



## gr8sw

Rokovakian said:


> BAH! I'm still holding out hope for a 40ish millimeter UX. Oh well, maybe next year. Or next decade. Or never.


find a good EZM2 ;-)


----------



## ebtromba

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Knoc said:


> Ive had 3 x U1's and wanted hard to keep them but I've been cursed with small wrists.
> Im stoked and surprised as well - never though that Sinn would make a smaller version.
> Im in!


This. Owned a U1. Love the design, couldn't hack the size. This is perfect.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno28

The U50 costs more than an U1! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

mebiuspower said:


> I'm indifferent with it. What people don't realize is how well the U1 fits on smaller wrists.
> 
> I have 6.5" wrist and can wear the U1 quite comfortably. So the U50 is pretty much for Asian markets were their wrists are below 6.5".


I've owned a U1, and agree, it works better on a smaller wrist than the 44mm size would suggest. But, man, the U1 is quite heavy. And thick. It's lot of watch by almost any measure.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Bruno28 said:


> The U50 costs more than an U1!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Well, it's newer. Newer is better.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



ebtromba said:


> This. Owned a U1. Love the design, couldn't hack the size. This is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


They had me at these specs:

41.5mm
11.2mm thick
20mm lugs 
47.6mm lug to lug

Comes very close to my EZM 13 specs wise, so I'm comfortable buying sight unseen and also having small wrists.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Knoc said:


> They had me at these specs:
> 
> 41.5mm
> 11.2mm thick
> 20mm lugs
> 47.6mm lug to lug
> 
> Comes very close to my EZM 13 specs wise, so I'm comfortable buying sight unseen and also having small wrists.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Me too...

The proportions are perfect!

The U50 looks amazing, from what I was expecting, only a new Submariner no date could be better than this release, IMHO.

I would probably increase the size of the indexes though. But I would not touch the size of the hands. I would also reduce a bit the size of the red text.

The only thing that could stop me from buying this watch as it is, would be if they still use the same mediocre lume. So, probably I will have to wait some years to buy it...


----------



## dt75

I jumped at this and made my reservation for the SDR on bracelet. I'm super excited. June can't come soon enough. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## IndependentGeorge

I'm excited, but I really need to see it in person before I can pull the trigger on it; I'm leaning towards the black DLC version. Then I'll have to make the tough decision between the it and the 856 IB. 

Damn this human malware situation, even if it's turning out good for my bank account.


----------



## egwatchfan

This is AWESOME. I agree it would be great to see in person... now how in the world will I do that.... 
But yeah... can't express how glad I am to see this from Sinn. Not only is this watch amazing, but I REALLY hope that this means that a whole series of thinner EZMs are in the works. What I'd do for this exact watch in more of a UX/U2/U1000 style with the sword hands....


----------



## Jeff_T

I always liked the U1 but didn't want something that heavy, so I'm very happy to see this watch being released.

At first I was a bit worried, was I going to have to decide whether or not to add this to my collection? Great looking watch, but do I need another diver, particularly a kind of expensive one... Then I saw the price - $4790 AUD to get one shipped from the Australian distributor. That's a fair chunk of change! Not at all tempted by this watch at that price.


----------



## SnakeMan

Bradjhomes said:


> Then there's a 44mm version that's perfect for you!


I have been thinking about adding a U1 to my collection for a long time... I'm sure that I will buy one at some point.



Flighty7T34 said:


> I suspect there might be a boatload of U1's hitting the secondary used market by the end of the year.... as many migrate to the U50's...


Aye... I might end up with a uesd U1 at a good price then 



Bhanu Chopra said:


> I would recommend trying on U50 prior to ordering, especially if you were waiting for smaller version of U1.
> 
> I have U1 since 2007, and it fits very well on 6.5" wrist. The bezel is wide and lugs are short, so it wears smaller. U50 has same lugs and bezel, so it will wear much smaller than 41mm. It will be worth checking it out in person.
> 
> Mike, can you please request Sinn to provide us with wristshot comparison?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! My wrist is 17.5 cm / nearly 7" most of the time and my U2 (nearest equivalent size to a U1) is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## SnakeMan

egwatchfan said:


> This is AWESOME. I agree it would be great to see in person... now how in the world will I do that....
> But yeah... can't express how glad I am to see this from Sinn. Not only is this watch amazing, but I REALLY hope that this means that a whole series of thinner EZMs are in the works. What I'd do for this exact watch in more of a UX/U2/U1000 style with the sword hands....


I would love to see a 44mm version of the Sinn U212 as I think it is one of the best looking dials & hands of all the U-Series. Or another way of looking at it would be a UX minus the quartz movement.


----------



## SnakeMan

Maithree said:


> Jens has a hands on vid, but it doesn't have as much of the watch close up as I'd like.
> 
> In deutsch of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


For those who can't read German, Youtube does English subtitles that will give a fair idea of what is being said.

Go to "Settings" cog, right hand lower corner.
Turn Subtitles On
Clck German auto translate > then you should get a tick next to German (auto generated).
Below this should be "Auto Translate" click on that and then scroll down to English (or the language of your choice) 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Watcher1988

Very nice release. Now let see how they look in the flesh.. 
I might pick one up eventually.


----------



## wtma

Wow...500m WR and only 11.15mm thick!! I’m impressed. I’m taking a break from buying at the moment, but I can see myself getting one of these some day.


----------



## Goalie

Finally a great tool watch option ......for my wife !


----------



## Ancebl

I like the thick hands, they make it stronger


----------



## OedipusFlex

gr8sw said:


> find a good EZM2 ;-)


This is what I'm also holding out for. I think you might have picked up a new one I also had my eye on??


----------



## Maddog1970

Not for me.....will be keeping my U1SE thank you.


----------



## Rokovakian

gr8sw said:


> find a good EZM2 ;-)


Nah, that's still 44mm and that's too big. I draw a limit at 42mm but I'd prefer something a millimeter or two smaller.

So I made a lone exception for my 43mm Breitling because it had features I actually needed, but that's it.

*edit* So I see that some came in 41mm. That may be just the ticket.


----------



## Maithree

This reviewer makes a good comparison with the U1.

It is smaller and noticeably so, but it's not a small dive watch. And he says he prefers the U1 overall.

Seems like it may wear a little smaller than an Orient Mako, SKX007 (0.5 bigger anyway).

Or smaller than a Damasko DA44 (not a dive watch anyway, but has a bezel).

I think size wise on the wrist the U50 will wear like a Marathon GSAR (not a bad thing). Because the U50 bezel is a bit wide. And the glass diameter is thus a little smaller.

Starts half way in.






Sent from my ANE-LX2J using Tapatalk


----------



## sweets

It is a very interesting release, and the size (and thickness in particular) make a very compelling offer.

But I am a bit nonplussed by the price.

The U50 is €270 more than the U1, with exactly the same increments in cost if you add the SDR, black coating or tegiment.

What does that get you?

500m less WR than the U1, and the size differences. Sure, the U50 has the SW300 movement, not the SW200, to help make it slimmer, but even the most cursory Ebay search shows you that the 300 can be had for €30 more than the 200.

Now compare the U2 to the U50. The U2 is €300 more than the U50, about the same amount that the U50 is above the U1.

What does that get yo?

Well, it gets you the Low temperature capability. It gets you the Ar de-humidifying technology with CuSO4 cartridge. It gets you GMT. And it gets you another 1000m of WR, 2000m on the U2.

That extra €300 looks waaaay better value than the €270 to go from the U1 to the U50.

Don't get me wrong, the U50 looks great, but the price doesn't fit in the range.


----------



## IndependentGeorge

sweets said:


> It is a very interesting release, and the size (and thickness in particular) make a very compelling offer.
> 
> But I am a bit nonplussed by the price.
> 
> The U50 is €270 more than the U1, with exactly the same increments in cost if you add the SDR, black coating or tegiment.
> 
> What does that get you?
> 
> 500m less WR than the U1, and the size differences. Sure, the U50 has the SW300 movement, not the SW200, to help make it slimmer, but even the most cursory Ebay search shows you that the 300 can be had for €30 more than the 200.
> 
> Now compare the U2 to the U50. The U2 is €300 more than the U50, about the same amount that the U50 is above the U1.
> 
> What does that get yo?
> 
> Well, it gets you the Low temperature capability. It gets you the Ar de-humidifying technology with CuSO4 cartridge. It gets you GMT. And it gets you another 1000m of WR, 2000m on the U2.
> 
> That extra €300 looks waaaay better value than the €270 to go from the U1 to the U50.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the U50 looks great, but the price doesn't fit in the range.


That's interesting - the US pricing is much closer between the U1 and the U50.

U1/U50 with bracelet: $2,160 vs $2,260
U1/U50 with strap: $2,080 vs $2,180
U1S/U50S with bracelet: $2,840 vs $2,940 
U1S/U50S with strap: $2,710] vs $2,810
U1 SDR/U50 SDR with strap: $2,180 vs $2,280
U1-T/U50-T with bracelet: $2,640 vs $2,740
U1-T/U50-T with strap: $2,550 vs $2,650

All except the U50-T with bracelet are a 100 USD increment; that seems reasonable for the upgrade to SW300. I wonder why the EUR increments are so different.

EDIT: sorry, I mixed up the U50-T with the U50-T SDR (which has no equivalent in the U1). I've corrected it above - that is also a $100 increment.


----------



## Narc'd

> It is a very interesting release, and the size (and thickness in particular) make a very compelling offer.
> 
> But I am a bit nonplussed by the price.
> The U50 is €270 more than the U1, with exactly the same increments in cost if you add the SDR, black coating or tegiment.
> What does that get you?
> 500m less WR than the U1, and the size differences. Sure, the U50 has the SW300 movement, not the SW200, to help make it slimmer, but even the most cursory Ebay search shows you that the 300 can be had for €30 more than the 200.
> Now compare the U2 to the U50. The U2 is €300 more than the U50, about the same amount that the U50 is above the U1.
> What does that get yo?
> Well, it gets you the Low temperature capability. It gets you the Ar de-humidifying technology with CuSO4 cartridge. It gets you GMT. And it gets you another 1000m of WR, 2000m on the U2.
> That extra €300 looks waaaay better value than the €270 to go from the U1 to the U50.
> Don't get me wrong, the U50 looks great, but the price doesn't fit in the range.


I agree with your points and I'm not defending the increased price. I believe the simple fact is that Sinn increased the price - "*because they can*". There's enough people out there that will stump up for this watch simply to have the smaller size. I am one of those idiots.

I've always liked the Sinn U1 but it's simply too big for my 16.5cm/6.5" wrist. I know some will say that the U1 is wearable on this sized wrist but the fact is that I've been through enough different watches to know for my own personal tastes that it just wouldn't work. I even consider the 41mm U50 to be on the large side - 37mm to 40mm would be preferable but let's face it, that's never going to happen. This is a really huge price for me to pay for a watch relative to my wallet - but even with that aside, the smaller dimensions of the U50 pushed me over the edge. I've read and watched enough reviews of the U1 to know about the things I love in the design and the things that make it so desirable for me, and also the things I don't but will live with - sloppy bezel action (to alow for grit to clear through the ratchet), the unnessary (IMHO) markers every 30 seconds on the bezel for the first 15 minutes and the smudge magnet exterior AR crystal coating.

So yes, the extra cost might lose the de-humidifying technology, a GMT finction, a DLC bezel option, water resistance. But the fact is that all those are useless if the watch is too big. So that's what the extra money gets - a "U1" I can wear. And I reckon the Sinn marketeers know that there are enough wallies like me out there that will pay up, and they'll charge more - because they can.


----------



## doggbiter

Glad to see this. I had a U1 for a while-- love the design but the watch overpowered my 6.75" wrist. It's just a tank of a watch.

Very interested in this.


----------



## Mauric

Does anyone know which lume is used in this watch?


----------



## NM-1

Mauric said:


> Does anyone know which lume is used in this watch?


The weak Sinn kind. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## Spring-Diver

The "Virtual Honeymoon" is over in my mind

What I love about the U50 is the thinness and light weight. 11.2mm and 74grams is very compelling indeed. But I think it'll wear too small on my 7 1/4" wrist. Besides that, my U1 Pro is pretty awesome 

And I highly doubt Sinn will ever make a thinner/lighter U1.

With that being said, I'll stick to my original plan, with the UXS. Thinner and lighter than the U1 and I want a quartz in the mix.











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshuaMelara

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



Dean Learner said:


> I do like the look of the 1739. Very nice
> 
> And now I've found the 1736, never knew these existed! Very tempting


The 1736 has excellent proportions already. I don't know why they would touch it if there's already a 42mm version. The 39mm and 42mm sizes have dials that are too large relative to the cases.


----------



## NM-1

Spring-Diver said:


> The "Virtual Honeymoon" is over in my mind
> 
> What I love about the U50 is the thinness and light weight. 11.2mm and 74grams is very compelling indeed. But I think it'll wear too small on my 7 1/4" wrist. Besides that, my U1 Pro is pretty awesome
> 
> And I highly doubt Sinn will ever make a thinner/lighter U1.
> 
> With that being said, I'll stick to my original plan, with the UXS. Thinner and lighter than the U1 and I want a quartz in the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

NM-1 said:


> View attachment 15083295


Uhhh...no 

There was one on the FB Sinn page last week.

Good luck 

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

ebtromba said:


> I've owned a U1, and agree, it works better on a smaller wrist than the 44mm size would suggest. But, man, the U1 is quite heavy. And thick. It's lot of watch by almost any measure.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Agree, thickness and weight made me sell mine (7 inch wrist).


----------



## flame2000

The title of this thread is funny.......new U50 dive watch for *human wrists*! :-d


----------



## Mauric

I´m serious, if it´s the same I´m not buying it.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Lusted after the U1, after trying it on at a WB road show- but it was a “bridge too far” with its overall size ... when I got the email from them I plunked down my $700 without question. Yeah, I bought my Damaszener in the secondary market - at those price points it made sense to. But this U50... sheezzzz I ain’t waiting. I’m securing my Teutonic diver. Sinn rocks. Clean utility looks, Great technology at a really good value point.


----------



## elliswyatt

Mauric said:


> Does anyone know which lume is used in this watch?


The specs say SuperLuminova. "Glows green" so maybe C7?


----------



## zetaplus93

sweets said:


> It is a very interesting release, and the size (and thickness in particular) make a very compelling offer.
> 
> But I am a bit nonplussed by the price.
> 
> The U50 is €270 more than the U1, with exactly the same increments in cost if you add the SDR, black coating or tegiment.
> 
> What does that get you?


For those with smaller wrists, the price increment gives me a watch I can actually wear.

The U1 can be $1,000 cheaper and I still would not buy it because it's be too big for me.


----------



## sticky

Ooooh. Lovely.


----------



## maylebox

Arghhh now I'm realizing that for me the Goldilocks version of this would be 42mm. At 40 the thickness of the bezel makes the dial a hair too small and the hands a bit thick. With a 7.25 wrist I think I'll look for a pre-owned U1 later this year and give it a try. It always seemed a little large and heavy to me on paper but I think it may be a better fit for me than this new U50. I applaud them for making it though and am sure it will sell very well. Of course I need another diver like a hole in the head but...….


----------



## Narc'd

I wonder if Sinn have scaled down the proportions of the silicone strap compared to the U1 strap. It's likely these straps will have to accomodate smaller wrists as well as larger ones. I found with an Isofrane strap, the 22mm strap worked but the 20mm version retained more or less the same thickness and looked out of proportion compared with it's thickness. Also, the bend radius of smaller wrists doesn't work as well with thicker straps as it does for larger wrists.


----------



## Spring-Diver

I couldn't resist 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Spring-Diver said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Shouldn't that be, "....eat your vegetables, Sinn!"

:-d:-d


----------



## dnslater

Surprised how many here are obsessed with what amounts to about a 5% added cost over the equivalent U1. Besides the U50’s superior movement, remember that Sinn has had 15 years to a amortize the production costs and tooling of the U1.


----------



## IndependentGeorge

dnslater said:


> Surprised how many here are obsessed with what amounts to about a 5% added cost over the equivalent U1. Besides the U50's superior movement, remember that Sinn has had 15 years to a amortize the production costs and tooling of the U1.


There seems to be a difference between US pricing and European pricing. Sweets reports a 270 EUR price increment, which I agree is rather large - but in the US, the increment is only 100 USD (which I find reasonable given the movement upgrade to SW300).

I have no idea why they are so different.


----------



## MDNoobie

*Re: Sinn "BaselWorld" 2020 New Releases*



CGSshorty said:


> Sinn has announced a few new models today, for what would have been BaselWorld.I know people have been wanting a smaller U1 for a long time; Here is the U50, a 41mm version with 500m WR, along with another variation on the 556 and some new 1739 models.


The harlequin and black dress watch are quite handsome.


----------



## arislan

Spring-Diver said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


U1: I can dive to 10bar!
U50: Hold my beer.


----------



## chris01

dnslater said:


> Surprised how many here are obsessed with what amounts to about a 5% added cost over the equivalent U1. Besides the U50's superior movement, remember that Sinn has had 15 years to a amortize the production costs and tooling of the U1.


"obsessed" is not exactly a fair description, when the increase in EU price, for a basic watch on bracelet, is 14.2%.


----------



## Spring-Diver

IndependentGeorge said:


> There seems to be a difference between US pricing and European pricing. Sweets reports a 270 EUR price increment, which I agree is rather large - but in the US, the increment is only 100 USD (which I find reasonable given the movement upgrade to SW300).
> 
> I have no idea why they are so different.


Watchbuys pricing includes 2nd day air shipping via Fedex. I'm not sure if Sinn includes shipping.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

Spring-Diver said:


> Watchbuys pricing includes 2nd day air shipping via Fedex. I'm not sure if Sinn includes shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Sinn's online shop includes free postage in Germany, €50 within the EU, and €120 elsewhere.
The latter wouldn't apply to US buyers, though, as they have to buy through Watchbuys.


----------



## sonyman99

I bought a fully tegimented U1 directly from Sinn after trying on a non-tegimented bracelet version in Austria (they didn’t have a tegimented in stock). I have a 7” wrist and before trying it on I would never have considered a 44mm watch. Somehow though it was a perfect fit and I love the size. I think the crown at 4pm makes a big different in comfort as I wear a watch on my left hand. At 41mm the U50 will be incredibly popular and I understand why. Any other watch and I’d change in a heartbeat. There is something though that is just right for me with the U1.

My next Sinn will be a green 104 if and when they release one. It was seeing someone wearing the LE green 104 that caught my eye and got me into the brand but by then they had all sold.


----------



## ebtromba

Deposit paid because I am weak 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob

Nice watch but not a big fan of Minecraft...


----------



## dnslater

chris01 said:


> "obsessed" is not exactly a fair description, when the increase in EU price, for a basic watch on bracelet, is 14.2%.


Definitely strange that the price discrepancy is so different from USA and EU pricing. Perhaps they are planning a price increase on the U1 series in the EU and have not done it yet. Regardless, I am willing to pay more for a watch that fits me.


----------



## IndependentGeorge

dnslater said:


> Definitely strange that the price discrepancy is so different from USA and EU pricing. Perhaps they are planning a price increase on the U1 series in the EU and have not done it yet. Regardless, I am willing to pay more for a watch that fits me.


Does anyone have a link to a European distributor with prices on both lines listed? The difference is so large that I'm wondering if we're missing something - like maybe one price is VAT inclusive but not the other, etc. FX rates have not moved significantly in the last few months, and I can't think of any other reason why pricing would be so different.


----------



## chris01

IndependentGeorge said:


> Does anyone have a link to a European distributor with prices on both lines listed? The difference is so large that I'm wondering if we're missing something - like maybe one price is VAT inclusive but not the other, etc. FX rates have not moved significantly in the last few months, and I can't think of any other reason why pricing would be so different.


Start with the ultimate authority:
https://www.sinn.de/en/Diving_Watches.htm
Select the 2 watches and the prices are there for all variants.
These will be German domestic prices including 19% (I think) VAT, and postage costs are shown.

If you want UK sellers, here are two of them:
https://www.cwsellors.co.uk/collections/sinn-watches/subcat-diving-watches
Sinn Divers Watches | Chronomaster UK

For Sinn agents worldwide:
https://www.sinn.de/en/Sales_and_Service_Partners.htm


----------



## mtor91

About 4K price tag for us Canadians...hmmm


----------



## chris01

An update to the pricing information in Sinn's online shop (link here: https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/U50.htm)

The price supplement for a tegimented case, €250, doesn't include the bracelet, or the clasp for the silicone strap. These are an additional €80 and €60, respectively.

So s fully-tegimented basic U50 with bracelet is €2500.

Given that the bezel is already hardened, I can't see much point in the tegimented case without the bracelet, as the latter is going to show most of the marks from usage.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Chris01... that’s a good point You just made IMHO; ...the H link bracelet will show wear readily ; particularly if the U50 is worn for more than just desk diving. I figured I’d save a few $ and just get the basic version on the H link. I’m totally ok with the case getting a little banged up. It’s a watch that I think will look better w age anyway.


----------



## chris01

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Chris01... that's a good point You just made IMHO; ...the H link bracelet will show wear readily ; particularly if the U50 is worn for more than just desk diving. I figured I'd save a few $ and just get the basic version on the H link. I'm totally ok with the case getting a little banged up. It's a watch that I think will look better w age anyway.


I didn't read my email from Sinn quite carefully enough. If you order the tegimented case (€250) you do get the tegimented bracelet or strap clasp included BUT you have to pay the extra €80/€60 as well. For some reason they didn't make it clear in the online shop that you can't have the hardened case without the hardened bracelet/clasp. Makes sense especially as there is usually a colour change in the hardening process, and you'd not want the parts to be mismatched.

My 7-year old 856 UTC (tegimented ordinary steel not sub.) shows no marks on the body or the bracelet, but a few very light marks on the clasp. That's perfect for me, as I don't yearn for a scratched-up bracelet.  The watch arrived new with a bracelet much darker than the watch, and this was obviously a processing fault as it was covered in marks after a few weeks, before it went back to Sinn for replacement.


----------



## mtor91

Slight confusion here - so the U50 SDR On H-Link just has the bezel tegimented, while the U50 SDR Tegimented On H-Link will have the bezel, case, and bracelet fully tegimented?

https://www.jvairanderson.com/product/u50-sdr-on-h-link/ 
https://www.jvairanderson.com/product/u50-sdr-tegimented-on-h-link/


----------



## Knoc

Sounds right to me.
From Watch Buys:

*Sinn U50-T SDR Fully Tegimented on Bracelet*
Bezel-Case-Bracelet all Teg

*Sinn U50 SDR on Bracelet*
Bezel only Teg


----------



## chris01

mtor91 said:


> Slight confusion here - so the U50 SDR On H-Link just has the bezel tegimented, while the U50 SDR Tegimented On H-Link will have the bezel, case, and bracelet fully tegimented?
> 
> https://www.jvairanderson.com/product/u50-sdr-on-h-link/
> https://www.jvairanderson.com/product/u50-sdr-tegimented-on-h-link/


Yes, it's exactly the same as for the basic U50, with plain steel bezel.

It's possible that the U50S (all-black) is somewhat different. The standard watch has a tegimented bezel and case, and the optional (black) bracelet is described as tegimented. So the price list showing the tegiment option at €250 is probably irrelevant. Perhaps Sinn will eventually get their price list act together!


----------



## Narc'd

> Yes, it's exactly the same as for the basic U50, with plain steel bezel.
> 
> It's possible that the U50S (all-black) is somewhat different. The standard watch has a tegimented bezel and case, and the optional (black) bracelet is described as tegimented. So the price list showing the tegiment option at €250 is probably irrelevant. Perhaps Sinn will eventually get their price list act together!


Correct. Sinn don't DLC coat steel that hasn't been case hardened. Therefore anything black is "tegimented" underneath. The reason is that the DLC coating, while extremely hard, is also by it's nature brittle. When the DLC takes a knock, it's possible that the softer, more ductile steel beneath will deform and therefore leave the unsupported DLC able to crack. The case hardened steel would withstand the knock better and provide a better under layer for the DLC. Think of the DLC on unhardened steel as ice on a puddle - the ice is hard but if you stand on it it will give way. Think of the DLC on tegimented steel as ice on wooden decking - if you now stand on the ice it has support below it and so it doesn't break. Really jump on it though and the wooden decking will flex a little and allow the ice to crack. Probably not the best analogy but that's broadly what's happening.

Their website set-up regarding adding the full tegiment treatment isn't set up correctly or is confusing.

I called them on the phone and upgraded from the standard U50 on the bracelet to the fully tegimented watch. They told me they automatically tegiment the bracelet when the upgrade is chosen as there would be a colour mismatch between a tegimented case and a non tegimented bracelet. What they don't make clear on the website is that this "automatic" tegiment treatment on the bracelet carries an automatic price increase of €80 to carry out the treatment on the bracelet. They really should clear this up.

I regretfully didn't think to ask at the time whether you could just get the tegimented case and standard bracelet and just choose to live with a colour mismatch. Maybe you can, maybe you can't? The only way to find out for sure is for someone to ask them directly.

I believe if you chose the rubber strap option and also the full tegiment treatment then you pay the €250 for the case plus and additional €60 to tegiment the clasp.

Basically: Choose the tegiment option and a watch with a bracelet - add €330 (€250 + €80) to the price. Choose the tegiment option and a watch with a rubber strap - add €310 (€250 + €60) to the price.

My watch - U50 on bracelet, fully tegimented costs €2500 (€2170 + €330). A U50 S on bracelet, which is a fully DLC coated watch and therefore fully tegimented costs €2680. So essentially the full DLC treatment on it's own adds €180 (€2680 - €2500). The €250 tegiment option shown on the website for this watch is simply moot - the S model by it's nature already must be tegimented because it's DLC treated.


----------



## Narc'd

One more thing, I was told that the standard models would be available a little before the fully tegimented ones. My order confirmation states the expected delivery to be in July.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Narc'd said:


> Correct. Sinn don't DLC coat steel that hasn't been case hardened. Therefore anything black is "tegimented" underneath. The reason is that the DLC coating, while extremely hard, is also by it's nature brittle. When the DLC takes a knock, it's possible that the softer, more ductile steel beneath will deform and therefore leave the unsupported DLC able to crack. The case hardened steel would withstand the knock better and provide a better under layer for the DLC. Think of the DLC on unhardened steel as ice on a puddle - the ice is hard but if you stand on it it will give way. Think of the DLC on tegimented steel as ice on wooden decking - if you now stand on the ice it has support below it and so it doesn't break. Really jump on it though and the wooden decking will flex a little and allow the ice to crack. Probably not the best analogy but that's broadly what's happening.
> 
> Their website set-up regarding adding the full tegiment treatment isn't set up correctly or is confusing.
> 
> I called them on the phone and upgraded from the standard U50 on the bracelet to the fully tegimented watch. They told me they automatically tegiment the bracelet when the upgrade is chosen as there would be a colour mismatch between a tegimented case and a non tegimented bracelet. What they don't make clear on the website is that this "automatic" tegiment treatment on the bracelet carries an automatic price increase of €80 to carry out the treatment on the bracelet. They really should clear this up.
> 
> I regretfully didn't think to ask at the time whether you could just get the tegimented case and standard bracelet and just choose to live with a colour mismatch. Maybe you can, maybe you can't? The only way to find out for sure is for someone to ask them directly.
> 
> I believe if you chose the rubber strap option and also the full tegiment treatment then you pay the €250 for the case plus and additional €60 to tegiment the clasp.
> 
> Basically: Choose the tegiment option and a watch with a bracelet - add €330 (€250 + €80) to the price. Choose the tegiment option and a watch with a rubber strap - add €310 (€250 + €60) to the price.
> 
> My watch - U50 on bracelet, fully tegimented costs €2500 (€2170 + €330). A U50 S on bracelet, which is a fully DLC coated watch and therefore fully tegimented costs €2680. So essentially the full DLC treatment on it's own adds €180 (€2680 - €2500). The €250 tegiment option shown on the website for this watch is simply moot - *the S model by it's nature already must be tegimented because it's DLC treated*.


Yes. My U1-ST (black case/bracelet with blue dialed beauty) is fully tegimented including the bracelet. (& btw, Watchbuy's own price for that watch has gone up $180 in less than a year. Bought it last June for $2660 and it's now $2840.) A pic below, because I can. ;-)

As some may know from other threads here, I recently got another U1, the 'standard' U1 w/just a tegimented bezel. Love this watch too. Still, although I won't be getting a U50, I'll look forward to reading new owners' impressions of what I'm sure will be another fantastic model to own.  I know a lot of people are excited about it and that's very cool that Sinn listened to ppl wanting a smaller case size than the U1. :-!

Congrats to all of you who placed an order for the U50!!


----------



## Knoc

Really hoping SINN drops a video.
I'm literally here waiting to click ORDER - just waiting too see at least one *full *hands on video
The only two so far:










Seems no one will have anything until mid June.


----------



## Knoc

These pics aren't mine.
First Sinn u50 in the wild. 
Pulled from the Sinn FB group 









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## petersu33

Looks like a perfect size for me!
For those who've handled one, does U50 have the same bezel play like the U1 does?


----------



## Knoc

More pics from the same dude










Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules

Looks a little small TBH. For me, that size is best suited to a more classic-style dive watch. This design shines at the U1's size for me.


----------



## twistur

Might be a really good size for me. I think a black bezel might help with the small appearance a bit.


----------



## Pilliam

*twistur* --


twistur said:


> Might be a really good size for me. I think a black bezel might help with the small appearance a bit.


I feel the same and ordered U50 SDR for that very reason. Will post pics once it arrives, which I believe should be sometime in June.


----------



## Knoc

Pilliam said:


> *twistur* --
> 
> I feel the same and ordered U50 SDR for that very reason. Will post pics once it arrives, which I believe should be sometime in June.


Second this and I want the same config. Just waiting for more pics etc before I hit the order button.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

--


----------



## berserkkw

In mid-December last year I had placed an order for a (now discontinued) T2 on bracelet.. At that time, its estimated delivery would be 6 weeks.. By mid-January I got a Tudor Pelagos LHD.. so I (stupidly) cancelled my order for the T2..

5 months later, here I am, placed my order for the U50-SDR fully tegimented on bracelet... Couldn't help it.. I really want a Sinn! Now, another 6 weeks wait is ahead of me..:roll:


----------



## watchman67

I have tiny wrists, but the way the U1 wears, it does not look gigantic. I dont know how much desire there will be for the U50.


----------



## chris01

An update to the tegiment pricing on Sinn's web site, where they have corrected some of the confusion.
https://www.sinn.de/en/Diving_Watches/U50.htm

The tegiment option for the case (€250) is now only shown for the U50 and U50 SDR. It is no longer shown for the U50 S, where it is a standard feature. Also the bracelet for the U50 S is now correctly described as tegimented.

However, they still haven't mentioned the mandatory extra cost for the hardened bracelet or strap clasp (€80/€60) where a U50 or U50 SDR is ordered with tegiment.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

As much as I lusted after the U1 when I tried it on (at least three times!) at the NYC Watchbuys roadshow last December- it was all together too big for my 6 1/2 “ wrist. I absolutely did not hesitate to pre order this U50 when announced on the 29th. The more I read and watch videos of it- the more pumped up I am to get it (June??)... Sinn always makes a great hi tech watch for the $$. A nice value play IMHO..
This brand has been really making strides.


----------



## Narc'd

> I have tiny wrists, but the way the U1 wears, it does not look gigantic. I dont know how much desire there will be for the U50.


My feeling was that there would be a very big demand for the U50, certainly it got me very excited with my 16.5cm/6.5" wrist. I spoke with Sinn on the phone as I wanted to make an amendment to my order and the person I was dealing with confirmed my suspicions and said that orders were very robust regarding this watch.


----------



## chris01

It's hard to understand this obsession with telling others why the watch is OK or not for the writer and therefore, by implication, OK or not for the reader.

So the U1/U50 is too big/small for their fat/thin wrist and will therefore be great/useless for everybody else.

Please give it a rest and just live with what you have, or get the one you'd now prefer, and let others decide for themselves.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

chris01 said:


> It's hard to understand this obsession with telling others why the watch is OK or not for the writer and therefore, by implication, OK or not for the reader.
> 
> So the U1/U50 is too big/small for their fat/thin wrist and will therefore be great/useless for everybody else.
> 
> Please give it a rest and just live with what you have, or get the one you'd now prefer, and let others decide for themselves.


This seems a bit harsh....I think folks are thinking " hey I love the U1...but it feels too big. Cool if you love it. But....isn't it great Sinn made a smaller version - so now I can enjoy the look of this utilitarian diver on my wrist?"


----------



## chris01

Njnjcfp88 said:


> This seems a bit harsh....I think folks are thinking " hey I love the U1...but it feels too big. Cool if you love it. But....isn't it great Sinn made a smaller version - so now I can enjoy the look of this utilitarian diver on my wrist?"


For people who have no confidence in their own judgement it might be helpful, except for the obvious contradictions between successive posts. Still, if it's an essential psychological crutch for some ...

As for the U50 watch itself, sure I'd absolutely like to get one if I could justify the cost of a desk-diver for which I have no rational need. But that's what the hobby is all about.


----------



## Knoc

Pulled from instagram. Relevant for me as I have an ezm13 as well.
Credit to the owner of the pic 









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Got mine today










Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

That SDR looks fantastic, thank for posting


----------



## kakefe

dt75 said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


fantastic choice.congrats !!! . It wears bigger than standart U50.. effect of black bezel I guess

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

what does SDR mean?


----------



## Knoc

ronan_zj said:


> what does SDR mean?


Blacked out tegiment bezel. Regular case. Regular bracelet. 
By regular I mean non tegimented.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Knoc said:


> Blacked out tegiment bezel. Regular case. Regular bracelet.
> By regular I mean non tegimented.
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I am new to Sinn, just sold my BB58, and I am pretty interested in the Sinn U50 with the tegimented finish, is the tegiment finish really scratch resistance even on the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilliam

Got mine today, too. It’s a badas$ piece! Need to size it, but the dimensions are perfectomundo and, like those who’ve also received theirs, the black bezel is definitely the way to go. Gives a really cohesive look. Sorry for the crappy pic, but it’s the best I could do from my cell.


----------



## rvbert8

What do you all think of the dial size of the U50 compared to the old version? Does it feel too small?


----------



## Spring-Diver

ronan_zj said:


> Thanks. I am new to Sinn, just sold my BB58, and I am pretty interested in the Sinn U50 with the tegimented finish, is the tegiment finish really scratch resistance even on the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


YES! Very scratch resistant in my experience and worth the extra money IMHO. 
If available, get the full tegimented, either U50 T or U50 SDR T. The U50 S already comes fully tegimented with PVD.


Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

dt75 said:


> Got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Nice watch, congrats!! :-!

I see both a U1 and U50 on your wrist in that pic, so I gotta ask - if you liked the U1, why the U50? :think: Will you keep just one, or keep both?


----------



## dt75

rvbert8 said:


> What do you all think of the dial size of the U50 compared to the old version? Does it feel too small?


Feels perfectly sized in my opinion. I prefer this size because it's less distance the tip of the hands have to cover, so it helps the second hand appear to run smoother. I have a 36mm seamaster that looks buttery smooth.

It's big enough to be easily legible and a glance, keeps the recognizable design language, sits in perfect proportion with the rest of the watch. It's what i was waiting for without realizing it. I paid the deposit almost as soon as i saw the email announcement.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice watch, congrats!! :-!
> 
> I see both a U1 and U50 on your wrist in that pic, so I gotta ask - if you liked the U1, why the U50? :think: Will you keep just one, or keep both?


I liked the U1 because of the design and build quality. I prefer the U50 because i prefer watches between 38 and 40/41/42mm. So this comes in at just about the perfect size for me. I love that it's so thin for a deep diver also. 11mm.

And the U1 will be on the way out soon.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelDunford

"For human wrists":-d:-d:-d 
Good point though, and I think this one is going to be a huge hit for them.


----------



## Time4Playnow

MichaelDunford said:


> "For human wrists":-d:-d:-d
> Good point though, and I think this one is going to be a huge hit for them.


I guess that I, being fond of the U1, fall into the "non-human" wrist category. Still tryna figure out what I am, then??! :-d:-d

Gorilla wrist?? ;-):-d Hardly, at 7.3".


----------



## GreatScott

How about some videos now!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Alle Mann an Deck!! The U50 has arrived. Love the tegimented captive bezel and sharp clicks as turning. This is a watch I'm gonna be ok if it gets banged up a bit. Teutonic tool watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Alle Mann an Deck!! The U50 has arrived. Love the tegimented captive bezel and sharp clicks as turning. This is a watch I'm gonna be ok if it gets banged up a bit. Teutonic tool watch.
> View attachment 15146707
> View attachment 15146703
> View attachment 15146701


Congrats!! :-! Great looking watch!!


----------



## mario1971

I boast that at the beginning of this week I also ordered U50 on a bracelet with Tegiment coating. I made the order through the Swedish Klocksnack forum from the only AD in the country with a good discount - in the group purchase of Sinn. I should have him on hand within a month.


----------



## aparezco

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Alle Mann an Deck!! The U50 has arrived. Love the tegimented captive bezel and sharp clicks as turning. This is a watch I'm gonna be ok if it gets banged up a bit. Teutonic tool watch.
> View attachment 15146707
> View attachment 15146703
> View attachment 15146701


*Njnjcfp88* did you get your U50 from watchbuys in the US? I have not received my U50 yet and have not been able to get any information regarding when I may do so, I'm in the US myself and ordered from watchbuys.

I think I was one of the first people placing an order with watchbuys for the U50, I placed it the minute the site made the U50 pre-order availible.


----------



## Avidrider

Very nice! I just got a 556 and I like it so much I’m thinking of replacing my diver with a U50 or a T2!


----------



## 1165dvd

Took the plunge and bought my first Sinn today. A forum member decided his new U50 wasn’t for him and I was happy to scoop it up. I preferred the black bezel variant but I got a good deal and figured this was worth a try. I’m hopeful that I’ve found the easy wearing diver I’ve been looking for. I’ll give my thoughts next week when it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Pilliam said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, but it's the best I could do from my cell.


The lighting in prison can be less than ideal.

;-)

Nice watch. Congrats!


----------



## Pilliam

Hoppyjr said:


> The lighting in prison can be less than ideal.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Nice watch. Congrats!


lol...touche! Thanks, *Hoppyjr.* It feels like the watch is in prison because it's currently in its box in a drawer, awaiting transport to be sized by the Rolex AD, which, ironically, is a stone's throw from the courthouse. Damn...me thinks that's a run-on sentence and I need more coffee.

I'll take more pics once it's on the wrist.


----------



## jwellemeyer

Wow really looking forward to people’s thoughts on this watch as they keep getting delivered. I’ve always wanted to try Sinn, and this seems like a great way to start. Really interested to see whether the full tegimented options are worth the money. Seems like it might be the way to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Pilliam said:


> lol...touche! Thanks, *Hoppyjr.* It feels like the watch is in prison because it's currently in its box in a drawer, awaiting transport to be sized by the Rolex AD, which, ironically, is a stone's throw from the courthouse. Damn...me thinks that's a run-on sentence and I need more coffee.
> 
> I'll take more pics once it's on the wrist.


There should be sizing tools in the box, it's just hex keys like the U1 right? If so, it's super simple. Use a dab of the included loctite but don't over-torque the screws. You can do it in 30 min.


----------



## Narc'd

> There should be sizing tools in the box, it's just hex keys like the U1 right? If so, it's super simple. Use a dab of the included loctite but don't over-torque the screws. You can do it in 30 min.


^^^^ This ^^^^

With screwed links it's an easy thing to do. No way I'd be sitting with my watch in the house waiting for a watch dealer to do this job before I can wear it.


----------



## maylebox

1165dvd said:


> Took the plunge and bought my first Sinn today. A forum member decided his new U50 wasn't for him and I was happy to scoop it up. I preferred the black bezel variant but I got a good deal and figured this was worth a try. I'm hopeful that I've found the easy wearing diver I've been looking for. I'll give my thoughts next week when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, and welcome to the club.

I'm new to the brand too and just made the U50 SDR my second Sinn. A Reddit member just put one of his up for sale and I got it for a slight discount off retail (plus Watchbuys charges full Ca sales tax). With a 7.25 wrist I started to look at a pre-owned U1 but I had concerns about the weight (I'm not big on thick heavy watches). Though I have a couple 42-44mm watches that fit me well my diver sweet spot is 40-41. I won't know for sure until it arrives later this week but I think the U50 is going to be a nice all around fit for me given the specs.

Incoming:


----------



## 1165dvd

maylebox said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the club.
> 
> I'm new to the brand too and just made the U50 SDR my second Sinn. A Reddit member just put one of his up for sale and I got it for a slight discount off retail (plus Watchbuys charges full Ca sales tax). With a 7.25 wrist I started to look at a pre-owned U1 but I had concerns about the weight (I'm not big on thick heavy watches). Though I have a couple 42-44mm watches that fit me well my diver sweet spot is 40-41. I won't know for sure until it arrives later this week but I think the U50 is going to be a nice all around fit for me given the specs.
> 
> Incoming:
> 
> View attachment 15152251


I saw that reddit post and am sorry you got there before me. I was 9 minutes late. That's was the variant for me. Would've been interesting to have both as models to test out. Oh well. Good luck with yours and should the black bezel not be for you, maybe we can swap .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

1165dvd said:


> I saw that reddit post and am sorry you got there before me. I was 9 minutes late. That's was the variant for me. Would've been interesting to have both as models to test out. Oh well. Good luck with yours and should the black bezel not be for you, maybe we can swap .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw it about 15 minutes after it posted so I guess that was quick enough. Since you were next in line I'll give you first dibs if I decide it's not for me. I favor the SDR version so I'm not likely looking to swap. You never know though, all I've seen is pictures at this point.


----------



## GreatScott

Interesting so many for sale so quickly, I wonder if they are just so small that owners use to the U1 are not feeling it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant

GreatScott said:


> Interesting so many for sale so quickly, I wonder if they are just so small that owners use to the U1 are not feeling it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've only seen 2 for sale since delivery started. Where are you seeing them? I'm looking for a fully tegimented if you come across one for sale.


----------



## GreatScott

I have seen 2 for sale and only 2 on here. I am curious because it seems like a killer watch.


----------



## GreatScott

I have seen 2 for sale and only 2 on here. I am curious because it seems like a killer watch.


----------



## Dissident

For the guys that have been getting their U50s already, when did you order and where did you order from? I’m impatiently waiting for my SDR.


----------



## Alfonso

Full story on the one sold on Reddit was that apparently he ordered the watch for himself and then his girlfriend ordered one as well so he ended up with 2 U50's.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Ordered my U50 from the WB site about three hours after I got their email on April 29. 
I Received it this last Friday via FedEx... Did you speak to Tim ? He’s usually very responsive.


----------



## Pilliam

Narc’d & HoppyJr — you’re right that it sucks sitting in the box, but if you knew my track record of f’ing things up, you’d feel my pain haha. 

Seriously, I just don’t want to screw it up. My AD sizes all my watches perfectly. Interesting you say loctite is included. It wasn’t in my delivery; is that standard with Sinn/WatchBuys??? I ask because this is my second Sinn from them and neither was shipped with loctite.


----------



## GreatScott

I never get loctite either. All I ever receive are the Alan wrenches and the Sinn tool.

In rereading the post, it never said you get loctite, just to use it. The purple stuff, 222 I believe.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

Hoppyjr said:


> There should be sizing tools in the box, it's just hex keys like the U1 right? If so, it's super simple. Use a dab of the included loctite but don't over-torque the screws. You can do it in 30 min.





Narc'd said:


> ^^^^ This ^^^^
> 
> With screwed links it's an easy thing to do. No way I'd be sitting with my watch in the house waiting for a watch dealer to do this job before I can wear it.


There are many jobs I happily leave to the AD/watch repair guy but links on this Sinn bracelet isn't one of them. It's very simple, takes only a few minutes, and pretty foolproof. I added a link to my EZM10 in about 5 minutes. With the two provided hex keys you really can't screw it up. I've added and removed links on quite a few bracelets and this Sinn bracelet is the most simple I've run across. As mentioned it's good to add a very tiny drop of locktite to the screw thread before re-installing the screws.


----------



## maylebox

> Full story on the one sold on Reddit was that apparently he ordered the watch for himself and then his girlfriend ordered one as well so he ended up with 2 U50's.


Yes lucky for me the guy has a really cool girlfriend.


----------



## momedic

For those that own both the U1 and U50, how do the lume and bezel action compare between the two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hoppyjr

maylebox said:


> Yes lucky for me the guy has a really cool girlfriend.


I wonder if she has a cool sister....or a hot mom?


----------



## GreatScott

Hoppyjr said:


> I wonder if she has a cool sister....or a hot mom?


Let's hope he sold his and kept the one she got him or he will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Narc'd

> For the guys that have been getting their U50s already, when did you order and where did you order from? I'm impatiently waiting for my SDR.


I haven't received mine yet but I'm not in the US so for anybody thinking of ordering from outside the US and wondering about lead times, here's my experience so far:

I ordered directly from the Sinn website, placed my order for a standard U50 on the 29th of April and on my receipt it said expected delivery in June (no specific date given). On the 2nd of May I made an amendment to my order to upgrade to the full tegiment version. That updated receipt showed the expected delivery in July.

I made the amendment over the phone so got to speak with a customer representative and he told me that the fully tegimented watches would be a few weeks behind the standard ones. BTW, Sinn were very courteous and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## ronan_zj

Quick question here, my friend is traveling in Frankfurt, so I am wondering if she gets the U50 and ship it to me in the US directly, will I get the same warranty like I buy directly from watchbuys? Is there a big price difference( she told me it was tax free there)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

ronan_zj said:


> Quick question here, my friend is traveling in Frankfurt, so I am wondering if she gets the U50 and ship it to me in the US directly, will I get the same warranty like I buy directly from watchbuys? Is there a big price difference( she told me it was tax free there)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do that you'll have to deal with warranty issues directly via Sinn in Germany. Watchbuys/RGM only deal with warranty issues for watches sold by them.


----------



## djpharoah

ronan_zj said:


> Quick question here, my friend is traveling in Frankfurt, so I am wondering if she gets the U50 and ship it to me in the US directly, will I get the same warranty like I buy directly from watchbuys? Is there a big price difference( she told me it was tax free there)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do that you'll have to deal with warranty issues directly via Sinn in Germany. Watchbuys/RGM only deal with warranty issues for watches sold by them.


----------



## ronan_zj

what is the General watch service fee? I read somewhere mentioned was around $400 ish at RGM? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyG

ronan_zj said:


> Quick question here, my friend is traveling in Frankfurt, so I am wondering if she gets the U50 and ship it to me in the US directly, will I get the same warranty like I buy directly from watchbuys? Is there a big price difference( she told me it was tax free there)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to pay the tax up front (19%), but you can get it refunded later. Your friend will have to have the watch with her at the airport when she departs in case customs officials want to inspect. She fills out a form, shows the receipt and gets a refund on her credit card. You can get a cash refund too, but they charge a fee.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

I ordered my U50 on the bracelet as the price difference between it and the rubber strap is minimal. And although the Sinn rubber straps look really good with the fitted end pieces, pretty much any aftermarket rubber strap will fit but the only option for a bracelet really is the Sinn original. So to occupy some of my waiting time until July for my watch to arrive, I decided to order a Bonetto Cinturini 306 rubber strap. I've had good experiences with BC straps in the past, the rubber feels strong yet is supple and conforms nicely about the wrist (but I could live without the vanilla scent). The model 306 looked nice and thick around the spring-bar hole which will hopefully leave minimal gaps between it and the watch case. Additionally, it looks quite plain so I thought it might make a nice match with the U50.
















But then the watch lunatic in me kicked in - I haven't even got the watch yet and I'm already not completely happy with the rubber strap and the way it's looking on the watch in my overactive imagination:think:. Something needs changing... and I'm willing to bet that at least some of you guys reading this can relate to this so I'm reasonably confident I'm in good company;-)

That buckle, while functional, just wouldn't gel with the blasted finish of the U50...








...so I bought a satin, blasted finished Sinn buckle off ebay...








..the buckle is drilled through for the spring-bar ends so I dug out an 18mm Marathon shoulderless spring-bar...








...and replaced the Sinn spring-bar with it because I like how the ends fully penetrate the holes in the buckle...








...and that gives me that sense of security to satisfy my irrational fear of the original one somehow dislodging and failing (remember, I put the "I" in "WIS"!)








...and it doesn't look too bad fitted to the strap...








...except the Sinn tang looks a little anemic in the holes in the BC strap...








...so I thought the original BC buckle tang might work but it turned out to be a little too short...








...and after rummaging about in my magic box of miscellaneous watch doohickeys I found this suitably sized Seiko one...








...the recess in the Sinn buckle is a little narrow for the broader Seiko tang...








..but in practice it actually works fine and I didn't see the need to withdraw to the shed for some Dremel time...








...so I now have a Bonetto Cinturini strap with a Sinn buckle with a Seiko buckle tang with a Marathon spring-bar...








...and all I need now is a watch!


----------



## 1165dvd

Narc'd said:


> I ordered my U50 on the bracelet as the price difference between it and the rubber strap is minimal. And although the Sinn rubber straps look really good with the fitted end pieces, pretty much any aftermarket rubber strap will fit but the only option for a bracelet really is the Sinn original. So to occupy some of my waiting time until July for my watch to arrive, I decided to order a Bonetto Cinturini 306 rubber strap. I've had good experiences with BC straps in the past, the rubber feels strong yet is supple and conforms nicely about the wrist (but I could live without the vanilla scent). The model 306 looked nice and thick around the spring-bar hole which will hopefully leave minimal gaps between it and the watch case. Additionally, it looks quite plain so I thought it might make a nice match with the U50.
> 
> View attachment 15154787
> 
> View attachment 15154793
> 
> 
> But then the watch lunatic in me kicked in - I haven't even got the watch yet and I'm already not completely happy with the rubber strap and the way it's looking on the watch in my overactive imagination:think:. Something needs changing... and I'm willing to bet that at least some of you guys reading this can relate to this so I'm reasonably confident I'm in good company;-)
> 
> That buckle, while functional, just wouldn't gel with the blasted finish of the U50...
> View attachment 15154801
> 
> 
> ...so I bought a satin, blasted finished Sinn buckle off ebay...
> View attachment 15154819
> 
> 
> ..the buckle is drilled through for the spring-bar ends so I dug out an 18mm Marathon shoulderless spring-bar...
> View attachment 15154829
> 
> 
> ...and replaced the Sinn spring-bar with it because I like how the ends fully penetrate the holes in the buckle...
> View attachment 15154833
> 
> 
> ...and that gives me that sense of security to satisfy my irrational fear of the original one somehow dislodging and failing (remember, I put the "I" in "WIS"!)
> View attachment 15154837
> 
> 
> ...and it doesn't look too bad fitted to the strap...
> View attachment 15154839
> 
> 
> ...except the Sinn tang looks a little anemic in the holes in the BC strap...
> View attachment 15154845
> 
> 
> ...so I thought the original BC buckle tang might work but it turned out to be a little too short...
> View attachment 15154847
> 
> 
> ...and after rummaging about in my magic box of miscellaneous watch doohickeys I found this suitably sized Seiko one...
> View attachment 15154869
> 
> 
> ...the recess in the Sinn buckle is a little narrow for the broader Seiko tang...
> View attachment 15154873
> 
> 
> ..but in practice it actually works fine and I didn't see the need to withdraw to the shed for some Dremel time...
> View attachment 15154875
> 
> 
> ...so I now have a Bonetto Cinturini strap with a Sinn buckle with a Seiko buckle tang with a Marathon spring-bar...
> View attachment 15154879
> 
> 
> ...and all I need now is a watch!


Dude?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Should have just bought the Sinn!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

djpharoah said:


> If you do that you'll have to deal with warranty issues directly via Sinn in Germany. Watchbuys/RGM only deal with warranty issues for watches sold by them.


Not true. WatchBuys will gladly assist you with a watch purchased directly from Sinn, or any other authorized dealer while you are traveling.


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

ronan_zj said:


> what does SDR mean?


Sinn are pretty straightforward.

S stands for "Schwarz" -> Black -> the all black model
SDR stands for "Schwarzer DrehRing" -> Black Bezel (on the regular plain or tegimented steel variant).

i really liked the U1 until i tried it. It is just too big for my wrist.
The new U50 only leaves the question: sell some to get it now or save some to get it later?


----------



## Njnjcfp88

My first impressions after a day wearing the U50? As always w Sinn; extremely legible dial...Sinns anti reflective is the industry standard IMO...wears very very light on the wrist ...(feels similar to my 556) ...digging the whole matte feel to the tegimented bezel. Non -teg case but a great match to the bezel anyway.The interplay of the deep black and the red and white makes for a great color scheme. The LEGO aspect to the hands just add to that sheer tool feel to this diver. I think Sinn did well with this baby U1.....


----------



## Knoc

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Sinn are pretty straightforward.
> 
> The new U50 only leaves the question: sell some to get it now or save some to get it later?


Im in the same boat!


----------



## Knoc

Another video hands on






Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronan_zj

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Sinn are pretty straightforward.
> 
> S stands for "Schwarz" -> Black -> the all black model
> SDR stands for "Schwarzer DrehRing" -> Black Bezel (on the regular plain or tegimented steel variant).
> 
> i really liked the U1 until i tried it. It is just too big for my wrist.
> The new U50 only leaves the question: sell some to get it now or save some to get it later?


I sold my Tudor BB58, now I am looking into Sinn U50, and with it has same build quality like Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater

ronan_zj said:


> I sold my Tudor BB58, now I am looking into Sinn U50, and with it has same build quality like Tudor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wore a BB58 and have owned numerous Sinn U1's and other Sinn models. A bit tough to compare a U-series watch to the Tudor Black bay line as the Sinn is much more toolish and the BB is much more of a dress diver. BB has carefully polished an brushed parts with very precise case lines and bevels. Sinn has a much more simplistic design with a matt bead blasted finish. Bezel action feels very different. Sinn is heavy and muted while the Tudor is light and clicky. I love them both, but they feel very different.


----------



## dnslater

ronan_zj said:


> I sold my Tudor BB58, now I am looking into Sinn U50, and with it has same build quality like Tudor
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wore a BB58 and have owned numerous Sinn U1's and other Sinn models. A bit tough to compare a U-series watch to the Tudor Black bay line as the Sinn is much more toolish and the BB is much more of a dress diver. BB has carefully polished an brushed parts with very precise case lines and bevels. Sinn has a much more simplistic design with a matt bead blasted finish. Bezel action feels very different. Sinn is heavy and muted while the Tudor is light and clicky. I love them both, but they feel very different.


----------



## ronan_zj

dnslater said:


> I wore a BB58 and have owned numerous Sinn U1's and other Sinn models. A bit tough to compare a U-series watch to the Tudor Black bay line as the Sinn is much more toolish and the BB is much more of a dress diver. BB has carefully polished an brushed parts with very precise case lines and bevels. Sinn has a much more simplistic design with a matt bead blasted finish. Bezel action feels very different. Sinn is heavy and muted while the Tudor is light and clicky. I love them both, but they feel very different.


I sold my BB58 coz I got a 114060, so both watches were kind of similar. I need an EDC tool watch which I think U50 would be the best fit due to scratchpeoof finish, and not everyone knows the brand, so people won't judge you wearing an expensive watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

CGSshorty said:


> Not true. WatchBuys will gladly assist you with a watch purchased directly from Sinn, or any other authorized dealer while you are traveling.


I live in the USA  so I wouldn't be travelling. Confirmed with RGM that if there's any warranty requirements to deal with Sinn. Hopefully I'll never have to use it though!


----------



## djpharoah

Double post - sorry!


----------



## gasspasser

ronan_zj said:


> I sold my BB58 coz I got a 114060, so both watches were kind of similar. I need an EDC tool watch which I think U50 would be the best fit due to scratchpeoof finish, and not everyone knows the brand, so people won't judge you wearing an expensive watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FYI it's scratch resistant, not scratch proof

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilliam

Finally got it sized and loving it. Super comfortable and dimensionally perfect!


----------



## 1165dvd

Initial thoughts upon getting U 50: This watch is all about the proportions. I have a 6.75" wrist, and the fit is exactly what I've been searching for. Big enough to have a presence, but not so big that it looks awkward nor so small that it looks dainty. Why isn't Omega making a Seamaster in these proportions? Honestly, it's about as perfect as I have owned in terms of size.

The rest of it? It's nice, but I'm not so sure it's a keeper. Like all of those Damasko watches that I sold off, the dullness of the case, bezel, and bracelet leaves me wanting a little more to look at. I don't mind the dial aesthetic at all. I guess you could say that I even like it. But I don't love it. The clasp is what everyone who owns a Sinn has said before - not much to celebrate. As a total package, movement and all, it's thoughtfully executed. Just not sure it is worth the asking price. Thought I read that it is a captive bezel (which I believe means that you have to press down to turn it. That does not seem to apply to my watch.) Maybe I misread. I'm sure someone will clear it up for me.

I'm going to leave it in the box for a few hours with the plastic on it and think about it. This one might be going on the sales forum shortly so that I can search for a black bezel variant.


----------



## 1165dvd

Double post.


----------



## Narc'd

> Thought I read that it is a captive bezel (which I believe means that you have to press down to turn it. That does not seem to apply to my watch.) Maybe I misread. I'm sure someone will clear it up for me.


A "captive bezel" is just Sinn talk meaning that the bezel is attached to the watch using grub screws on the periphery of the bezel which in turn locate in a recess in the watch case when screwed in and hold the bezel in place. I've owned a Squale 1521 in the past that used a similar system so it isn't unique to Sinn. On the Squale the grub screws pressed a steel ring into the recess on the case and it wasn't the tips of the grub screws themselves that touched the case. Maybe Sinn use a similar ring? I am yet to own a Sinn so I don't know - waiting on my U50 to come.

The titanium models T1 and T2 used the system you mentioned whereby you need to press the bezel down to turn it, then it locks in place when you release it. The U50 and U1 don't use this system but I reckon that's where you got that thought from.



> This one might be going on the sales forum shortly so that I can search for a black bezel variant.


Sinn will probably sell you a black bezel on it's own so you can swap between the original and it. People have done this with the U1 so I'd imagine they's do similar with the U50. Maybe that's an option for you to consider?


----------



## that 1 guy

1165dvd said:


> Initial thoughts upon getting U 50: This watch is all about the proportions. I have a 6.75" wrist, and the fit is exactly what I've been searching for. Big enough to have a presence, but not so big that it looks awkward nor so small that it looks dainty. Why isn't Omega making a Seamaster in these proportions? Honestly, it's about as perfect as I have owned in terms of size.
> 
> The rest of it? It's nice, but I'm not so sure it's a keeper. Like all of those Damasko watches that I sold off, the dullness of the case, bezel, and bracelet leaves me wanting a little more to look at. I don't mind the dial aesthetic at all. I guess you could say that I even like it. But I don't love it. The clasp is what everyone who owns a Sinn has said before - not much to celebrate. As a total package, movement and all, it's thoughtfully executed. Just not sure it is worth the asking price. Thought I read that it is a captive bezel (which I believe means that you have to press down to turn it. That does not seem to apply to my watch.) Maybe I misread. I'm sure someone will clear it up for me.
> 
> I'm going to leave it in the box for a few hours with the plastic on it and think about it. This one might be going on the sales forum shortly so that I can search for a black bezel variant.


If you are looking for a Seamaster with similar proportions you will have to look at older Seamaster Professional watches. The 2254.50 and 2264.50 sword hands models have almost the exact same dimensions as the new Sinn U50.


----------



## Dissident

Pilliam said:


> Finally got it sized and loving it. Super comfortable and dimensionally perfect!


This is exactly what I was hoping to hear from owners. It looks fantastic. I had a U1 a number of years ago that was an amazing watch but just too big for a one watch to do it all collection. The U50 checks all the boxes for me. Can't wait for my SDR U50 to arrive.


----------



## 1165dvd

that 1 guy said:


> If you are looking for a Seamaster with similar proportions you will have to look at older Seamaster Professional watches. The 2254.50 and 2264.50 sword hands models have almost the exact same dimensions as the new Sinn U50.


I've owned a previous gen 41mm Seamaster then switched to the newest wave dial. I switched bc I admired the technical specs in the 8800 and few of the other changes that were made. But it was too big. Should have kept my old blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

1165dvd said:


> Initial thoughts upon getting U 50: This watch is all about the proportions. I have a 6.75" wrist, and the fit is exactly what I've been searching for. Big enough to have a presence, but not so big that it looks awkward nor so small that it looks dainty. Why isn't Omega making a Seamaster in these proportions? Honestly, it's about as perfect as I have owned in terms of size.
> 
> The rest of it? It's nice, but I'm not so sure it's a keeper. Like all of those Damasko watches that I sold off, the dullness of the case, bezel, and bracelet leaves me wanting a little more to look at. I don't mind the dial aesthetic at all. I guess you could say that I even like it. But I don't love it. The clasp is what everyone who owns a Sinn has said before - not much to celebrate. As a total package, movement and all, it's thoughtfully executed. Just not sure it is worth the asking price. Thought I read that it is a captive bezel (which I believe means that you have to press down to turn it. That does not seem to apply to my watch.) Maybe I misread. I'm sure someone will clear it up for me.
> 
> I'm going to leave it in the box for a few hours with the plastic on it and think about it. This one might be going on the sales forum shortly so that I can search for a black bezel variant.


The black bezel is killer, I think it is how it makes the red pop.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GreatScott said:


> The black bezel is killer, I think it is how it makes the red pop.


The black bezel does look great. But with all due respect, as an owner of the U1 in these colors, I can say that it's the black dial that primarily makes the red pop. (And glossy bright red on the hands). Perhaps the black bezel contributes to the effect.

All I know is that Sinn has come up with fantastic color combos in these watches. I have many many divers, and not one is more legible than my Sinn at a glance. (Or more beautiful on the dial, IMO)


----------



## ronan_zj

How is the bezel click on U50? Tight and positive? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

ronan_zj said:


> How is the bezel click on U50? Tight and positive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. It's not loose by any means, but not comparable to a Tudor BB or Pelagos. There's definitely a little play in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91

delete post


----------



## Njnjcfp88

I concur ....U50 bezel has a little play...


----------



## tfost

U1 owner here. Play in the bezel is an intentional design on the U1, likely the same on u50. Allows use if particles get trapped under the bezel. Some bezels with tight tolerances get stuck by a little bit of sand. Classic Sinn design/thinking.


----------



## tfost

For those who’ve gotten their u50, if you’re up for it, please note your wrist size with your wrist shots (if you know your wrist size). I’m thinking of swapping my u1 for a u50. I have a 7 inch wrist. U1 fits, but I’d love a thinner/lighter version, just not sure if u50 would be too small...thanks!


----------



## Njnjcfp88

6 1/2


----------



## zetaplus93

Njnjcfp88 said:


> 6 1/2
> 
> View attachment 15170551


Fantastic. If you have a chance, could you take a photo from further away (perhaps in front of a mirror)? I have 6.5" wrists as well and curious how it looks further away.


----------



## GreatScott

I would just like to point out it's the size of your wrist viewed straight on against the lug to lug that matters. Mine is flat, but others rounded so total circumference is misleading.

Take your wrist, hold it up like you are viewing a watch, have someone run two parallel lines from it, check that distance.

That is the one that matters.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox

My U50 SDR arrived today. For anyone interested here's what it looks like on my 7.25 inch wrist. My wrist is pretty flat and can pull off around 52mm LTL.























I've been wearing the EZM10 that I picked up this month so I've grown accustomed to much larger Sinn wrist presence. The U50 compares favorably with my other 40-41mm dive watches but the smaller Sinn size is going to take some getting used to. It's very comfortable on my wrist and actually a few grams heavier than my titanium fully tegemented EZM10


----------



## tfost

Thanks for the wrist shots all—I think I’m going to have to order one to check it out. Looks great on your wrists IMO.


----------



## mario1971

maylebox said:


> My U50 SDR arrived today. For anyone interested here's what it looks like on my 7.25 inch wrist
> 
> View attachment 15171265
> 
> View attachment 15171267
> 
> View attachment 15171269
> 
> 
> I've been wearing the EZM10 that I picked up this month so I've grown accustomed to much larger Sinn wrist presence. The U50 compares favorably with my other 40-41mm dive watches but the smaller Sinn size is going to take some getting used to.
> It's very comfortable on my wrist and actually a few grams heavier than my titanium fully tegemented EZM10
> 
> View attachment 15171307


Thanks for the illustrative pictures. My wrist is 18.5 cm, but it is not flat, but rather round. Two lines (edges) cast from above gave a result of about 6cm. Also, I hope that the ordered U50 will be perfect for me. I would like to emphasize that I don't like big watches, and the previous Omega SMPc 41mm model is an acceptable size for me.


----------



## gaopa

The U50 is a great addition to the SINN line, IMHO.


----------



## Pilliam

*tfost* - my wrist is a flat, even 7in, and it fits superbly. You can't go wrong with this piece, man.

Question for fellow owners...are you finding the clasp to be a little mushy? On mine, there's no positive click or snap when I push it in. When I lock it with the foldover closure, THAT clicks/snaps, but not the actual clasp. It works well because you damn near have to pry it open when taking it off the wrist, so no issue with security...just wish mine had a more positive feeling engagement.


----------



## 1165dvd

Pilliam said:


> *tfost* - my wrist is a flat, even 7in, and it fits superbly. You can't go wrong with this piece, man.
> 
> Question for fellow owners...are you finding the clasp to be a little mushy? On mine, there's no positive click or snap when I push it in. When I lock it with the foldover closure, THAT clicks/snaps, but not the actual clasp. It works well because you damn near have to pry it open when taking it off the wrist, so no issue with security...just wish mine had a more positive feeling engagement.


From what I've read, this is the standard level of quality for a Sinn clasp. It almost comes off as an afterthought for an otherwise spectacular watch. It's stamped steel, I believe. Most manufacturers, at this level of watchmaking, seem to be milling their clasps, and they're much more sturdy for it. They need a lesson from Oris, Tudor, or Omega on how to supply a proper diver clasp imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilliam

*1165dvd* - I believe you're right and have read that, as well. It's unfortunate because I just received the Sinn LE blue dial a couple of months ago and ordered their "fine link" bracelet, which is killer. And the clasp on that bracelet is far superior to the "H-link" clasp. Oh well...I'm not too troubled by this clasp...is what it is and it's not like I'm going to be wearing the U50 SDR doing anything other than pool, yard work, beach, snorkel, etc. Still a great watch that I'm enjoying


----------



## maylebox

Pilliam said:


> *tfost* - my wrist is a flat, even 7in, and it fits superbly. You can't go wrong with this piece, man.
> 
> Question for fellow owners...are you finding the clasp to be a little mushy? On mine, there's no positive click or snap when I push it in. When I lock it with the foldover closure, THAT clicks/snaps, but not the actual clasp. It works well because you damn near have to pry it open when taking it off the wrist, so no issue with security...just wish mine had a more positive feeling engagement.


Actually the one on my U50 is more positive than my EZM10. Still somewhat crappy compared to many other modern clasps but my U50 is definitely has a more positive click/snap for both the clasp end and divers extension. The divers extension on the EZM barely "clicks" and the pin securing the extension in is migrating already (3 weeks old). It slips in and out with ease and I've had to push it back in twice already. I'm going to have my watch repair guy secure this pin when I visit next week. Shipping the high tech, Rolex OP priced, flagship model, out with this insecure subpar clasp knocked a bit of shine off my first Sinn (absolutely love it otherwise though).

Back to the question: My U50 is fine (as far as Sinn clasps go)


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

maylebox said:


> Shipping the high tech, Rolex OP priced, flagship model, out with this insecure subpar clasp knocked a bit of shine off my first Sinn (absolutely love it otherwise though).


In all fairness the Rolex OP is twice the price of the Sinn U50. But it's a reasonable comparison since many of us are likely familiar with the Rolex clasp action.

Do most Sinn owners just get used to the mushy closure? Or do you put an aftermarket strap on with a more secure-feeling clasp?


----------



## maylebox

TimePieceObsessed said:


> In all fairness the Rolex OP is twice the price of the Sinn U50. But it's a reasonable comparison since many of us are likely familiar with the Rolex clasp action.
> 
> Do most Sinn owners just get used to the mushy closure? Or do you put an aftermarket strap on with a more secure-feeling clasp?


Sorry I should have been more specific since I'm the only one who knew which watch I was referring to. The price for the very popular Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 reference 114300 is $5,700. The EZM10 is $5480 on strap plus another $600 for the titanium tegemented bracelet.

I'm going to leave mine on the bracelet. I'm already used to it and as mentioned above "it is what it is". I own a few 5 digit Rolex watches so I'm used to the older style stamped oyster clasps which are very similar in security and feel.

Edit: Oops I see the problem. You're right about the U50 but I wasn't clear that I was referring to the EZM in my previous post.


----------



## tfost

Pilliam said:


> *tfost* - my wrist is a flat, even 7in, and it fits superbly. You can't go wrong with this piece, man.


Pilliam - any chance of a wrist shot (or did you upload one already and I missed it)? Thanks!


----------



## Pilliam

tfost....


----------



## tfost

Awesome—looks great—definitely ordering—heading to watchbuys now. Thanks!


----------



## ronan_zj

could anyone give me a feedback on the bezel action? is is tight? or ok, or slack like the video post under this thread( it was 857 model), https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-857-bezel-movement-normal-1648402.html


----------



## Hoppyjr

ronan_zj said:


> could anyone give me a feedback on the bezel action? is is tight? or ok, or slack like the video post under this thread( it was 857 model), https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/sinn-857-bezel-movement-normal-1648402.html


857 bezel has positive detents, U-series bezel clicks into place but is designed with some wiggle room. Some say this is to allow it to self clear of most debris. If you require a solid no-play bezel a U-series isn't for you.


----------



## aparezco

In the US, has anyone already received their Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet?

https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/catalog/detail/SI-520.jpg


----------



## gasspasser

aparezco said:


> In the US, has anyone already received their Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet?
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/catalog/detail/SI-520.jpg


Not me. I think I may have been one of the first to order as well? I put the deposit down not long after the email came out. I'm hoping this will be a keeper for me. I went through a U1 SDR and U1000 SDR and they both didn't work out for me. I miss the U1000 SDR the most though. I still look at old photos like it was an old girlfriend lol. I'm actually doing remarkably well waiting for my U50-T SDR. I have a pretty bad track record waiting for preorders lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

aparezco said:


> In the US, has anyone already received their Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet?
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/catalog/detail/SI-520.jpg


That's the only way I would order.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

aparezco said:


> In the US, has anyone already received their Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet?
> 
> https://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/catalog/detail/SI-520.jpg


I'm getting excited! I ordered in the evening of the day these were announced. Which means I'm not the first, but all signs point to a June delivery. Hoping it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## dnslater

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Do most Sinn owners just get used to the mushy closure? Or do you put an aftermarket strap on with a more secure-feeling clasp?


I have owned a lot of Sinn's on bracelets and there is nothing "wrong" with the clasp. Despite feeling different than other brands, rest assured it is very robust and will not fail. Bezel is similar.... it has a little play by design and the sound it makes is not the crisp click of other brands, but it is very robust.


----------



## dpn

I have been on the fence between a U1 and a U50 for my 7 1/8" wrist. I ended up finding a screaming deal on a U1, and so have one on its way. I love the fact that the U50 exists; if the U1 proves to be too big and clunky for me, I'll be returning it and picking up a U50. I'm so excited, and so grateful to Sinn for giving us two size options for this extraordinary watch!


----------



## ml91

cuckoowasp said:


> I have been on the fence between a U1 and a U50 for my 7 1/8" wrist. I ended up finding a screaming deal on a U1, and so have one on its way. I love the fact that the U50 exists; if the U1 proves to be too big and clunky for me, I'll be returning it and picking up a U50. I'm so excited, and so grateful to Sinn for giving us two size options for this extraordinary watch!


Yup 100% agree - Sinn really came through with this one. The SDR model looks incredible


----------



## kakefe

today received it from Riga, nicely sits on my tiny wrist(6'5).









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

kakefe said:


> today received it from Riga, nicely sits on my tiny wrist(6'5).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Upload a few more pics from a further perspective.


----------



## kakefe

mario1971 said:


> Upload a few more pics from a further perspective.


why? because you ordered so?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

kakefe said:


> why? because you ordered so?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes, I ordered the Sinn U50 on my 18.5cm wrist. I wonder if it will be a little too small ...


----------



## kakefe

I suppose my 6'5 wrist wont help you... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

Has SINN begun delivering the Tegemented version at this time?


----------



## Flighty7T34

I ordered my U50-T from WatchBuys a half hour after the introduction. It has not yet arrived nor have I heard of it being enroute from SINN.


----------



## kakefe

Flighty7T34 said:


> Has SINN begun delivering the Tegemented version at this time?


the bracelet is not tegimented on mine.

I ordered a month ago from their Riga AD.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

In Europe, bought my U50 fully tegimented on bracelet from the Sinn website. Their delivery dates on that site go up and down so I emailed them and asked about expected delivery dates. They said they're waiting on the tegimented bracelets and this will be some time in July (as per my invoice expected delivery date). If I was willing to change from a bracelet to a rubber or leather strap the delivery would be sooner if I wanted to go that route (which I don't). Again, Sinn's customer service was very polite and fast to respond to my query so cannot fault them on that front.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Narcd said:


> In Europe, bought my U50 fully tegimented on bracelet from the Sinn website. Their delivery dates on that site go up and down so I emailed them and asked about expected delivery dates. They said they're waiting on the tegimented bracelets and this will be some time in July (as per my invoice expected delivery date). If I was willing to change from a bracelet to a rubber or leather strap the delivery would be sooner if I wanted to go that route (which I don't). Again, Sinn's customer service was very polite and fast to respond to my query so cannot fault them on that front.


That's good intel. Thanks for the update. I had my hopes up that the fully Tegimented watches would be in distribution this month, but sounds like I need to relax my expectations.


----------



## aparezco

Narc'd said:


> In Europe, bought my U50 fully tegimented on bracelet from the Sinn website. Their delivery dates on that site go up and down so I emailed them and asked about expected delivery dates. They said they're waiting on the tegimented bracelets and this will be some time in July (as per my invoice expected delivery date). If I was willing to change from a bracelet to a rubber or leather strap the delivery would be sooner if I wanted to go that route (which I don't). Again, Sinn's customer service was very polite and fast to respond to my query so cannot fault them on that front.


This very much sucks... U50-T watches with tegimented bracelets to hit the US then later in July or maybe even in August or later. I just saw watchbuys changed the delivery statment for the U50s to "this fall" as opposed to June like it was previously noted.

I really hope the watches are shipped in June like it was supposed to happen.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

aparezco said:


> This very much sucks... U50-T watches with tegimented bracelets to hit the US then later in July or maybe even in August or later. I just saw watchbuys changed the delivery statment for the U50s to "this fall" as opposed to June like it was previously noted.
> 
> I really hope the watches are shipped in June like it was supposed to happen.


I noticed WatchBuys made that change at least a week ago. I think it's due to more orders coming in than they had allocation in June. Folks who ordered late won't get their watches until the fall and WB is just resetting expectations.


----------



## aparezco

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I noticed WatchBuys made that change at least a week ago. I think it's due to more orders coming in than they had allocation in June. Folks who ordered late won't get their watches until the fall and WB is just resetting expectations.


I very much hope this is the case, I haven't received any communication from watchbuys saying my watch will be delivered after June, you could be right... crossing my fingers!


----------



## Peter Atwood

Big fan of the U1 here. It can be rather large and heavier than I would like at times.Still fantastic though and especially on rubber. I have the regular issue, Roberto green, Roberto yellow and the blue version. U50 looks fantastic and I will get one eventually for sure.


----------



## mcsf

aparezco said:


> This very much sucks... U50-T watches with tegimented bracelets to hit the US then later in July or maybe even in August or later. I just saw watchbuys changed the delivery statment for the U50s to "this fall" as opposed to June like it was previously noted.
> 
> I really hope the watches are shipped in June like it was supposed to happen.


For what's its worth, I recently ordered the U50 S (all black, fully tegimented) and it still says will begin shipping and throughout the summer. This was not changed as the other tegimented models were.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident

It appears that the U50 SDR is shipping now and will continue to be throughout the summer so it's looking good for me. I keep checking my account and email to see if there are any updates.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Just noticed that on CHRONO-24 two U50-T tegemented on straps are up for grabs. So they are trickling out here and there... I can be patient. It is not like I am SINN deprived... Haaa


----------



## seikohorlick

Anyone with side-profile thickness comparison against a U200? Really keen to know if this shines when pitted against the U200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris01

seikohorlick said:


> Anyone with side-profile thickness comparison against a U200? Really keen to know if this shines when pitted against the U200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two specifications for comparison:

https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/U200.htm

https://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/U50.htm


----------



## lostinspace

seikohorlick said:


> Anyone with side-profile thickness comparison against a U200? Really keen to know if this shines when pitted against the U200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have a U200 for a comparison shot, but the U50 is very thin. U200 is over 14mm thick and this one is 11mm, so completely different profiles. Amazingly slim for a 500m WR watch.
View attachment 15214523


----------



## seikohorlick

Wonder if this would scratch the itch for a sinn u200.

Always wanted the sinn due to the hefty look and feel of submarine steel, not forgetting the weight.

Really cant make up my mind over this piece.


----------



## sum.camo

That’s very thin considering it’s water resistance. U50 keeps looking better and better.


----------



## sum.camo

That’s very thin considering it’s water resistance. U50 keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Hoppyjr

For those who have actually received the U50:

How is the spring bar ro case clearance? Will both natos and thicker Zulu style straps slide in without resistance?

I ask because the larger U-series models have great clearance, whereas the 856/857 models are a tight fit. 

Thanks in advance. 

Hoppy


----------



## tfost

Hoppyjr said:


> For those who have actually received the U50:
> 
> How is the spring bar ro case clearance? Will both natos and thicker Zulu style straps slide in without resistance?
> 
> I ask because the larger U-series models have great clearance, whereas the 856/857 models are a tight fit.
> 
> My
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Hoppy


My experience with the U1 is that it's an extremely tight fit, have to be careful with choosing straps (in think it's around 1.2mm)-I highly recommend Erika's originals straps (just google that and you'll find them). Super comfy on my U1.


----------



## Hoppyjr

tfost said:


> My experience with the U1 is that it's an extremely tight fit, have to be careful with choosing straps (in think it's around 1.2mm)-I highly recommend Erika's originals straps (just google that and you'll find them). Super comfy on my U1.


I disagree. Never found any nato or Zulu a tight fit on any U1, U2, or UX model I've owned (and I've owned several).

I'm asking for input from people who actually own the U50, to get factual information.


----------



## tfost

Hoppyjr said:


> I disagree. Never found any nato or Zulu a tight fit on any U1, U2, or UX model I've owned (and I've owned several).
> 
> I'm asking for input from people who actually own the U50, to get factual information.


:-! -- just offering my thoughts.


----------



## Nav11

Hoppyjr said:


> I disagree. Never found any nato or Zulu a tight fit on any U1, U2, or UX model I've owned (and I've owned several).
> 
> I'm asking for input from people who actually own the U50, to get factual information.


I've had the U50 for over a week now, the fit is pretty tight...1.4mm is prob max, some Zulus I can't get to fit. 1.2mm NATOs fit with no prob. This is all on stock Sinn Springbars. Overall awesome watch, but ya a tiny bit more clearance would have been nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nav11 said:


> I've had the U50 for over a week now, the fit is pretty tight...1.4mm is prob max, some Zulus I can't get to fit. 1.2mm NATOs fit with no prob. This is all on stock Sinn Springbars. Overall awesome watch, but ya a tiny bit more clearance would have been nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Nav11

Thought I should post a few pics after having it for a bit. Even on a NATO it sits nice and low, great security while still maintaining terrific wrist presence. Sinn did a great job with this one.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Here’s another question for those who actually OWN the U50:

Do any of you have a comparison photo with a Submariner, Seamaster, or other similar sized diver?

I know what the specs say, and I know there are other U50-U1 comparison shots, but I’m looking for the U50 with other well known players.

?


----------



## Nav11

Hoppyjr said:


> Here's another question for those who actually OWN the U50:
> 
> Do any of you have a comparison photo with a Submariner, Seamaster, or other similar sized diver?
> 
> I know what the specs say, and I know there are other U50-U1 comparison shots, but I'm looking for the U50 with other well known players.
> 
> ?


I might be able to post something tomorrow with my Oris Divers 65.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nav11 said:


> I might be able to post something tomorrow with my Oris Divers 65.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Is yours the 40mm or 42mm Oris?


----------



## Nav11

Hoppyjr said:


> Thanks. Is yours the 40mm or 42mm Oris?


40mm HODINKEE edition, so it's THIN lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr

Nav11 said:


> 40mm HODINKEE edition, so it's THIN lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to capture the "wrist presence" thing, so thickness is less of my issue.

I had the 65-42 and it was perfect sized for me.

Thanks again


----------



## maylebox

Hoppyjr said:


> Here's another question for those who actually OWN the U50:
> 
> Do any of you have a comparison photo with a Submariner, Seamaster, or other similar sized diver?
> 
> I know what the specs say, and I know there are other U50-U1 comparison shots, but I'm looking for the U50 with other well known players.
> 
> ?


Here are a few I had out of the safe:

40mm Scurfa Diver One









39mm Rolex Explorer MKII









42mm Planet Ocean 2500









40mm Rolex Submariner 14060









And the Papa Bear EZM10


----------



## Hoppyjr

maylebox said:


> Here are a few I had out of the safe:
> 
> 40mm Scurfa Diver One
> 
> View attachment 15214437
> 
> 
> 39mm Rolex Explorer 2
> 
> View attachment 15214439
> 
> 
> 42mm Planet Ocean 2500
> 
> View attachment 15214443
> 
> 
> 40mm Rolex Submariner 14060
> 
> View attachment 15214445
> 
> 
> And the Papa Bear EZM10
> 
> View attachment 15214465


Perfect, exactly what I was looking for. Thanks very much!


----------



## carlhaluss

Another great piece of engineering from Sinn! While I have no plans to get rid of my U1, I can't help but feel impressed with the U50, especially since they managed to get the thickness down over 3mm from the U1, while maintaining 500m water resistance. That is thinner than many other popular brands that have less water resistance.

I wonder if the bezel actually protrudes about .5mm from the side of the case like the U1? If so, that would make the case actually 40mm. The U1 is 44mm measured at the bezel, and 43mm measured case only below the bezel.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

maylebox said:


> Here are a few I had out of the safe:
> 
> 40mm Scurfa Diver One
> 
> View attachment 15214437
> 
> 
> 39mm Rolex Explorer 2
> 
> View attachment 15214439
> 
> 
> 42mm Planet Ocean 2500
> 
> View attachment 15214443
> 
> 
> 40mm Rolex Submariner 14060
> 
> View attachment 15214445
> 
> 
> And the Papa Bear EZM10
> 
> View attachment 15214465


Excellent comparison pics! Even though I have no plans to change my U1, I am still very impressed with the U50.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## maylebox

The bezel does protrude a hair over the case. My Harbor Freight cheap calipers cant measure it but .5mm looks about right.


----------



## lostinspace

Hoppyjr said:


> Here's another question for those who actually OWN the U50:
> 
> Do any of you have a comparison photo with a Submariner, Seamaster, or other similar sized diver?
> 
> I know what the specs say, and I know there are other U50-U1 comparison shots, but I'm looking for the U50 with other well known players.
> 
> ?


Here are some shots with the Omega SMP 2254.50. Width (41mm) and L2L (47mm) of the two pieces are very nearly the same with the SMP being a bit thicker (12mm vs 11mm). On wrist, the SMP wears slightly larger than the U50 due to its bezel design and color, but both have solid presence. The last shot adds the 40mm Halios Seaforth and 39mm Baltic Aquascaphe to the comparison.


----------



## Hoppyjr

lostinspace said:


> Here are some shots with the Omega SMP 2254.50. Width (41mm) and L2L (47mm) of the two pieces are very nearly the same with the SMP being a bit thicker (12mm vs 11mm). On wrist, the SMP wears slightly larger than the U50 due to its bezel design and color, but both have solid presence. The last shot adds the 40mm Halios Seaforth and 39mm Baltic Aquascaphe to the comparison.
> 
> View attachment 15214749


Thank you, these are also ideal.


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Been wearing the U50 (for good parts of the day) for about three weeks... still feels very light on the wrist...yet it’s very robust and sturdy. The anti reflective crystal is so functional in the bright sun- makes a legible dial Even more so. I’ve been using the U50 while exercising and sundry chores, in the shower, etc. After all this time (w/o having to rewind ) it’s running about 5 secs fast cumulatively...My 556I is very jealous as it’s sitting gloomily in the watch box.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Been wearing the U50 (for good parts of the day) for about three weeks... still feels very light on the wrist...yet it's very robust and sturdy. The anti reflective crystal is so functional in the bright sun- makes a legible dial Even more so. I've been using the U50 while exercising and sundry chores, in the shower, etc. After all this time (w/o having to rewind ) it's running about 5 secs fast cumulatively...My 556I is very jealous as it's sitting gloomily in the watch box.


All that and no photo? Shame on you!


----------



## Njnjcfp88

Ha. You're right! This is the "no date version"


----------



## Hoppyjr

Njnjcfp88 said:


> Ha. You're right! This is the "no date version"
> 
> View attachment 15215947


Wait....NO Date???

Edit: NM. Hand covering. You dog! :lol:


----------



## Dissident

I love seeing these watches in the wild. Although it makes it that much harder to me to wait for mine.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Based on those comparison photos I now have a fully tegimented SDR on the way. Thanks again you enablers!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Hoppyjr said:


> Based on those comparison photos I now have a fully tegimented SDR on the way. Thanks again you enablers!


Nice! Congrats!

BTW: What exactly does "on the way" mean? Curious if you got any intel on delivery windows while placing the order.

Looking forward to pics when it arrives.


----------



## Hoppyjr

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Nice! Congrats!
> 
> BTW: What exactly does "on the way" mean? Curious if you got any intel on delivery windows while placing the order.
> 
> Looking forward to pics when it arrives.


Chrono24 seller has some in stock. Apparently the tegimented U50 bracelets won't be ready until November, so I got the fully tegimented SDR on strap. In stock and should be here next week.

The same seller has fully tegimented silver bezel in strap, and both standard and SDR non-teg on bracelet.

Seller in Latvia has excellent communication.

As much as I like the Watchbuys guys, this was an impulse buy and I wasn't feeling the need to be "on the list".


----------



## Knoc

Man i need to get in on this. 
Someone please do a full 1hr video review.
Ok, ill settle for 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## kakefe

Hoppyjr said:


> Chrono24 seller has some in stock. Apparently the tegimented U50 bracelets won't be ready until November, so I got the fully tegimented SDR on strap. In stock and should be here next week.
> 
> The same seller has fully tegimented silver bezel in strap, and both standard and SDR non-teg on bracelet.
> 
> Seller in Latvia has excellent communication.
> 
> As much as I like the Watchbuys guys, this was an impulse buy and I wasn't feeling the need to be "on the list".


I also bought mine from him. He is AD in Latvia and it was a excellent buying experience for me..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco

Hoppyjr said:


> Chrono24 seller has some in stock. Apparently the tegimented U50 bracelets won't be ready until November, so I got the fully tegimented SDR on strap. In stock and should be here next week.
> 
> The same seller has fully tegimented silver bezel in strap, and both standard and SDR non-teg on bracelet.
> 
> Seller in Latvia has excellent communication.
> 
> As much as I like the Watchbuys guys, this was an impulse buy and I wasn't feeling the need to be "on the list".


I've been looking for information on US shipping status for U50s fully tegimented (case and bracelet) and have not been able to find anything substantial. If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that the U50s fully tegimented will take until November? legit source?... if so, I'm very sad.


----------



## Hoppyjr

aparezco said:


> I've been looking for information on US shipping status for U50s fully tegimented (case and bracelet) and have not been able to find anything substantial. If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that the U50s fully tegimented will take until November? legit source?... if so, I'm very sad.


An out of country AD advised November date for the fully tegimented bracelet models. I suspect the bracelets are in the queue but not done yet.

I'd heard November a couple times before this, but didn't pay much attention as I wasn't in the market.


----------



## wzm4114

aparezco said:


> I've been looking for information on US shipping status for U50s fully tegimented (case and bracelet) and have not been able to find anything substantial. If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that the U50s fully tegimented will take until November? legit source?... if so, I'm very sad.


I placed an order for the U50S with bracelet at the end of May and Watchbuys estimated late July/early August delivery at that time. The ETA posted online still says U50S will be shipping through the summer - the regular tegimented w/ bracelet and SDR T w/ bracelet looks to have been pushed back to the fall due to higher number of orders, but for those who got in early I'd assume the summer estimate would still hold. They post a disclaimer that delivery could be pushed back based on Sinn production/shipping schedules but I haven't heard anyone say they've been notified regarding a delay.

You might just call and inquire, they were pretty helpful when I asked about timeframes back when I placed my order.


----------



## wzm4114

aparezco said:


> I've been looking for information on US shipping status for U50s fully tegimented (case and bracelet) and have not been able to find anything substantial. If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that the U50s fully tegimented will take until November? legit source?... if so, I'm very sad.


I placed an order for the U50S with bracelet at the end of May and Watchbuys estimated late July/early August delivery at that time. The ETA posted online still says U50S will be shipping through the summer - the regular tegimented w/ bracelet and SDR T w/ bracelet looks to have been pushed back to the fall due to higher number of orders, but for those who got in early I'd assume the summer estimate would still hold. They post a disclaimer that delivery could be pushed back based on Sinn production/shipping schedules but I haven't heard anyone say they've been notified regarding a delay.

You might just call and inquire, they were pretty helpful when I asked about timeframes back when I placed my order.


----------



## berserkkw

Placed an order through the Sinn site for a tegimented SDR U50 on the day of announcement (I'm located in the middle east) eta was June. 

Then sent an email requesting that my bracelet also be tegimented (since it turned out my original order didn't include that) they then informed me delivery would be July..

After reading November delivery dates on here, I emailed them and just got confirmation that it has been pushed back to November, but they stated it's for all U50 models, as I mentioned if it's only for the bracelet, I'd take it on a rubber strap..


----------



## AustinAutomatics

berserkkw said:


> Placed an order through the Sinn site for a tegimented SDR U50 on the day of announcement (I'm located in the middle east) eta was June.
> 
> Then sent an email requesting that my bracelet also be tegimented (since it turned out my original order didn't include that) they then informed me delivery would be July..
> 
> After reading November delivery dates on here, I emailed them and just got confirmation that it has been pushed back to November, but they stated it's for all U50 models, as I mentioned if it's only for the bracelet, I'd take it on a rubber strap..


I just spoke with Watchbuys and they said they're still on track for delivering watches with Tegimented bracelets this summer. They don't know when they'll be receiving watches and how many.


----------



## Makken

Fully tegimented SDR arrived Norway today! Ordered directly from Sinn in Germany.


----------



## berserkkw

Small update I guess?

I called up the head office today, I was going to request to change my order from the SDR or the steel bezel.. Even though I was told through email to expect it to be delivered in November..

They transferred me to the a very nice fellow, who says he was handling my order and mentioned that my order was very early on, he looked at it and said that the they do have watch heads available fully tegimented, only the tegimented bracelets would arrive in August, he said if i was willing to change my order to the rubber strap they could send the watch within today (although i didn't receive shipping confirmation, i'm assuming it won't be in November).

So happy ending for me! Changed to the steel bezel and getting with the rubber, bracelet will be sent to me once they receive them.

I do have to pay a bit extra for the bracelet though, which i'm fine with.


----------



## duc

berserkkw said:


> Small update I guess?
> 
> I called up the head office today, I was going to request to change my order from the SDR or the steel bezel.. Even though I was told through email to expect it to be delivered in November..
> 
> They transferred me to the a very nice fellow, who says he was handling my order and mentioned that my order was very early on, he looked at it and said that the they do have watch heads available fully tegimented, only the tegimented bracelets would arrive in August, he said if i was willing to change my order to the rubber strap they could send the watch within today (although i didn't receive shipping confirmation, i'm assuming it won't be in November).
> 
> So happy ending for me! Changed to the steel bezel and getting with the rubber, bracelet will be sent to me once they receive them.
> 
> I do have to pay a bit extra for the bracelet though, which i'm fine with.


Good call and excellent news. Having both the rubber and bracelet is definitely worthwhile. Swapping from one to the other can be a chore. Be patient is the only advice I can offer.


----------



## mario1971

Hoppyjr said:


> Chrono24 seller has some in stock. Apparently the tegimented U50 bracelets won't be ready until November, so I got the fully tegimented SDR on strap. In stock and should be here next week.
> 
> The same seller has fully tegimented silver bezel in strap, and both standard and SDR non-teg on bracelet.
> 
> Seller in Latvia has excellent communication.
> 
> As much as I like the Watchbuys guys, this was an impulse buy and I wasn't feeling the need to be "on the list".


Just today I received information from my seller in Sweden that my order, which was to be processed in June, was moved to August. I ordered a U50 bracelet with tegiment coating.


----------



## Dissident

Just got the email that my SDR that I reserved on 5/10 had arrived at Watchbuys and I finalized the purchase just a little bit ago. Barring any unforeseen issues, should be on my wrist tomorrow.


----------



## mario1971

A lucky beggar...


----------



## txkill

Dissident said:


> Just got the email that my SDR that I reserved on 5/10 had arrived at Watchbuys and I finalized the purchase just a little bit ago. Barring any unforeseen issues, should be on my wrist tomorrow.


Same with me. Really excited to get my first Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

Nice news guys! Make sure to post some pics and first impressions when the U50 SDR’s arrive...


----------



## Dissident

A little update. I just got my shipping notice and tracking number. It appears that in my excitement, I got focused on the word "Free" and inadvertently selected 2 day air instead of next day air and the watch will arrive on Thursday instead of tomorrow. A little disappointing but its a first world problem.


----------



## txkill

Dissident said:


> A little update. I just got my shipping notice and tracking number. It appears that in my excitement, I got focused on the word "Free" and inadvertently selected 2 day air instead of next day air and the watch will arrive on Thursday instead of tomorrow. A little disappointing but its a first world problem.


I almost did the same thing, but caught it in time to change it. By 10:30am central time the U50 should be on my wrist. I'll for sure post a few pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident

txkill said:


> I almost did the same thing, but caught it in time to change it. By 10:30am central time the U50 should be on my wrist. I'll for sure post a few pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on and rub it my face whydon'tcha!

Can't wait to see some pictures to tied me over until tomorrow.


----------



## txkill

Sinn has a winner here. This watch is an almost perfect combination of size, style and legibility.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

txkill said:


> Sinn has a winner here. This watch is an almost perfect combination of size, style and legibility.


Great pics. Thanks for sharing. So bummed they haven't shipped the fully tegimented versions yet. I'll have to live vicariously through the rest of you for the time being... Congrats on the new piece!


----------



## Dissident

txkill said:


> Sinn has a winner here. This watch is an almost perfect combination of size, style and legibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! How about a lume shot too?


----------



## txkill

Couldn't get it to focus great, but here you go. Lume is bright!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

txkill said:


> Sinn has a winner here. This watch is an almost perfect combination of size, style and legibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations - a beautiful shot! Did you shorten the bracelet yourself?


----------



## txkill

mario1971 said:


> Congratulations - a beautiful shot! Did you shorten the bracelet yourself?


Yes. It was really easy. They provide the tools to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Great pics. Thanks for sharing. So bummed they haven't shipped the fully tegimented versions yet. I'll have to live vicariously through the rest of you for the time being... Congrats on the new piece!


WatchBuys has shipped and is currently shipping the Sinn U50-T and Sinn U50-S fully Tegimented watches.
If you have not received yours, it simply means that have not reached your reservation on the pre-order list.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

CGSshorty said:


> WatchBuys has shipped and is currently shipping the Sinn U50-T and Sinn U50-S fully Tegimented watches.
> If you have not received yours, it simply means that have not reached your reservation on the pre-order list.


Interesting... So you're aware of U50-T on bracelet models that are being shipped within the US? If so, that's encouraging. Rumors in this thread indicated that Sinn was telling buyers that the bracelets would not be available until late summer at best. Thanks!


----------



## CGSshorty

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Interesting... So you're aware of U50-T on bracelet models that are being shipped within the US? If so, that's encouraging. Rumors in this thread indicated that Sinn was telling buyers that the bracelets would not be available until late summer at best. Thanks!


Tegimented bracelets always run out quickly. Sinn doesn't make them as quickly as they make the watches, so sometimes there is a delay. The same thing happened with the EZM 1.1 a few years ago.


----------



## ebtromba

Going to email WB tomorrow. Put down a deposit for the standard, non-teg model on bracelet, on May 1st. I think a couple days after it was opened? Seems weird I haven't heard anything yet, right? Or did those couple days really put me at the back of the pack.

E 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

ebtromba said:


> Going to email WB tomorrow. Put down a deposit for the standard, non-teg model on bracelet, on May 1st. I think a couple days after it was opened? Seems weird I haven't heard anything yet, right? Or did those couple days really put me at the back of the pack.
> 
> E
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Let us know what you learn... I wouldn't be too aggressive as we are still in the early days of their initial delivery window. But I'd welcome an update if you can get one.


----------



## Dissident

It's here....it's sized....it's perfect on my 7.25" wrist. Everything I had been looking for in my U1 but in a size (most importantly in a thickness) that I can wear with anything from shorts and a t-shirt to a suit for court.


----------



## mario1971

Dissident said:


> It's here....it's sized....it's perfect on my 7.25" wrist. Everything I had been looking for in my U1 but in a size (most importantly in a thickness) that I can wear with anything from shorts and a t-shirt to a suit for court.
> 
> View attachment 15244937


And this is very good news for me. I have a wrist like you and I have to pick up my U50 at the beginning of August (it was supposed to be in June, but according to the manufacturer there is a production slip)

Of course, congratulations on the beautiful purchase


----------



## brookview

Dissident, Can you give a little detail on which U50 you ordered? My wife ordered a U50-T SDR with a black rubber strap in 4/30 and we have not heard anything from WB other than deliveries are "on as scheduled". Thanks


----------



## Dissident

brookview said:


> Dissident, Can you give a little detail on which U50 you ordered? My wife ordered a U50-T SDR with a black rubber strap in 4/30 and we have not heard anything from WB other than deliveries are "on as scheduled". Thanks


brookview, it's a standard untegimented U50 SDR.


----------



## fiskadoro

Just got mine through. Loving it.

I tried the U1 at the Roadshow and found it just a bit too large, especially lug-to-lug. The T2 was a perfect size, but I was less enamored with the cushion case styling and the unusual handset... plus it's pretty elusive these days!

This U50 is perfectly proportioned. This is the standard steel version on a 7" wrist.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

fiskadoro said:


> Just got mine through. Loving it.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> This U50 is perfectly proportioned. This is the standard steel version on a 7" wrist.


Looks great! Did you intentionally wear the red shirt just for the photo opp? ;-)

Nice to see a steel bezel version in the wild. We have seen a few SDRs but this one looks fantastic.

Enjoy the new piece!


----------



## mario1971

fiskadoro said:


> Just got mine through. Loving it.
> 
> I tried the U1 at the Roadshow and found it just a bit too large, especially lug-to-lug. The T2 was a perfect size, but I was less enamored with the cushion case styling and the unusual handset... plus it's pretty elusive these days!
> 
> This U50 is perfectly proportioned. This is the standard steel version on a 7" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15248555


Something beautiful!


----------



## fiskadoro

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Looks great! Did you intentionally wear the red shirt just for the photo opp? ;-)
> 
> Nice to see a steel bezel version in the wild. We have seen a few SDRs but this one looks fantastic.
> 
> Enjoy the new piece!


OK... I possibly put on the red top deliberately... you got me!

Yep, I do like the steel/tegiment bezel as it's a very classic Sinn look and makes the dial pop, though some may argue the black bezel does that too! Whatever people choose, I think it's a winner.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Just in. U50 SDR-T

Love the thickness and weight, unsure of the diameter on my 7.8" wrist.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Hoppyjr said:


> Just in. U50 SDR-T
> 
> Love the thickness and weight, unsure of the diameter on my 7.8" wrist.


Looks great on the nato bro! I bet it lays pretty flat with the much thinner case back.

I'll be honest though, it does look a we bit small on your thick wrist 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brookview

Can you tell me what date you ordered your U50-T SDR and are you in the US? Trying to figure out where I stand in the queue. Thanks!


Hoppyjr said:


> Just in. U50 SDR-T
> 
> Love the thickness and weight, unsure of the diameter on my 7.8" wrist.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Spring-Diver said:


> Looks great on the nato bro! I bet it lays pretty flat with the much thinner case back.
> 
> I'll be honest though, it does look a we bit small on your thick wrist
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very flat on wrist. Will try Nato vs Zulu tonight.

Unsure on size but she sure is comfy.


----------



## Hoppyjr

brookview said:


> Can you tell me what date you ordered your U50-T SDR and are you in the US? Trying to figure out where I stand in the queue. Thanks!


I didn't decide to own one until last week, so I would have had a long wait in the queue, so I purchased outside the USA.


----------



## Knoc

Hoppyjr said:


> I didn't decide to own one until last week, so I would have had a long wait in the queue, so I purchased outside the USA.


I might end up doing the same thing. I want the U50 SDR- badddllyyyyy


----------



## Silverye

Stunning looking watch - really enjoying the pics from everyone.


----------



## kakefe

on 3rd party rubber strap


----------



## Narc'd

Looks great. 


kakefe said:


> on 3rd party rubber strap


Could you kindly share what that 3rd party strap is that has the shaped end pieces? Thanks.


----------



## kakefe

Narc'd said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Could you kindly share what that 3rd party strap is that has the shaped end pieces? Thanks.


PM d

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dissident

The one thing that I dislike about the watch...the bracelet actually...is that the keeper on the clasp is a little soft on the lock up. It hasn't caused a problem yet...just wish it was a bit more positive. I'm not comfortable giving it a squeeze and will hold off unless and until I notice it coming undone.


----------



## brookview

Dissident said:


> The one thing that I dislike about the watch...the bracelet actually...is that the keeper on the clasp is a little soft on the lock up. It hasn't caused a problem yet...just wish it was a bit more positive. I'm not comfortable giving it a squeeze and will hold off unless and until I notice it coming undone.


I am not very experienced with watches, but in my limited experience I wish watch companies would show the clasp more on promotional material. We always see shots of the dial and the sides of the case even the case back but rarely do you I see shots of the clasp.


----------



## naihet

I can reiterate what some may have aluded to with regards to the tegimented bracelets for the U50. I ordered a full teg set here in Aus and have gotten notice that there will be a month or so delay on the shipment of tegimented bracelets. That being said, I do think this is a cracker of a watch, especially those looking for a slimmer slightly more diminutive piece than its big brother (doesnt stop me still wanting a U1 though!)


----------



## fiskadoro

Dissident said:


> The one thing that I dislike about the watch...the bracelet actually...is that the keeper on the clasp is a little soft on the lock up. It hasn't caused a problem yet...just wish it was a bit more positive. I'm not comfortable giving it a squeeze and will hold off unless and until I notice it coming undone.


This seems to be a common occurrence with Sinn bracelets. They always seem to be a bit "mushy" and don't give the positive "clickiness" like other brands do. At the same time, I've never had any issue with them coming loose, so perhaps that's how they're meant to be? It's certainly an interesting feature!


----------



## aparezco

Does anyone know how much would the U50 black bezel be (just the black bezel)?
I'm asking Sinn/Watchbuys directly via email but wanted to know if someone might already know the price.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

aparezco said:


> Does anyone know how much would the U50 black bezel be (just the black bezel)?
> I'm asking Sinn/Watchbuys directly via email but wanted to know if someone might already know the price.


WatchBuys "thinks" they'll be priced at $400. It sounded like no one had ordered one yet when I inquired.


----------



## aparezco

TimePieceObsessed said:


> WatchBuys "thinks" they'll be priced at $400. It sounded like no one had ordered one yet when I inquired.


I think I'm going to order one, I order my watch with the tegimented "gray" bezel but the black bezel would be awesome to have as well. I believe the watch looks quite different with the black colored bezel!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

aparezco said:


> I think I'm going to order one, I order my watch with the tegimented "gray" bezel but the black bezel would be awesome to have as well. I believe the watch looks quite different with the black colored bezel!


Agreed. I have the U50-T on order and the same plan. I just want the watch order to be fulfilled before I spend anymore money on Sinn accessories! I've heard that the tegimented bracelets are delayed but no word from WatchBuys on when they'll be shipping.

Keep us posted on what you find if you place the bezel order. I had read that U1 bezels were prices at $300 so hoping they come in around the same once real orders are placed for the U50 variety.


----------



## Predictabilly

Goalie said:


> Finally a great tool watch option ......for my wife !


🙄🙄🙄


----------



## berserkkw

Watch landed in Kuwait about two weeks ago.. but stuck due to local customs halting all packages because of the enforced curfew.. received about 3 days ago! 

Love it! Full tegimented, still waiting on the bracelet. Silicone straps feels nice, but I'm one of the unlucky ones that it would probably fit either too tight or too loose, so haven't sized it properly..


----------



## brookview

berserkkw said:


> Watch landed in Kuwait about two weeks ago.. but stuck due to local customs halting all packages because of the enforced curfew.. received about 3 days ago!
> 
> Love it! Full tegimented, still waiting on the bracelet. Silicone straps feels nice, but I'm one of the unlucky ones that it would probably fit either too tight or too loose, so haven't sized it properly..


Congrats on the U50! Looks great. Can you tell us what size your wrist is?


----------



## berserkkw

brookview said:


> Congrats on the U50! Looks great. Can you tell us what size your wrist is?


i got a 6.25 inches (160mm) wrist size!

So for my smallish wrists, perfect fit!


----------



## AustinAutomatics

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Agreed. I have the U50-T on order and the same plan. I just want the watch order to be fulfilled before I spend anymore money on Sinn accessories! I've heard that the tegimented bracelets are delayed but no word from WatchBuys on when they'll be shipping.
> 
> Keep us posted on what you find if you place the bezel order. I had read that U1 bezels were prices at $300 so hoping they come in around the same once real orders are placed for the U50 variety.


It's great to know you can buy the bezel separately. I placed an order for a U50-T SDR (still waiting since I got the tegimented bracelt), but have been lusting over pictures of the steel bezel with red or green silicon straps. I was thinking about maybe buying a steel bezel U50 down the line, but if I can just pay $300-400 and not have to deal with extra maintenance costs, all the better!

Any word on whether Sinn will release a green silicon strap for the U50 like they have for the U1? That's such a great combo.


----------



## Narc'd

I was told a while ago that as I was a fairly early U50 customer, my fully tegimented U50 on bracelet was still on time for a mid July delivery. Just got an email to say there's a delay, the tegimented bracelets are not yet available and they won't ship until at least mid August.


----------



## ronan_zj

have you guys tested the accuracy on the U50?


----------



## lostinspace

ronan_zj said:


> have you guys tested the accuracy on the U50?


Mine started off at +7.6 secs /day the first week I got it, but now has settled down to +4.8 secs/day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsf

Narc'd said:


> I was told a while ago that as I was a fairly early U50 customer, my fully tegimented U50 on bracelet was still on time for a mid July delivery. Just got an email to say there's a delay, the tegimented bracelets are not yet available and they won't ship until at least mid August.


I contacted Sinn and was told the same thing, though I ordered early June. Sinn in Germany doesn't expect to get the tegimented bracelets until mid August at earliest. I decided to change to silicone band and will order bracelet separately later when they're available. I should be getting it shipped this week, next at latest. Final payment to watchbuys already completed. Thought about getting a rubber bracelet anyways, so...works out and get it much earlier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971

I ordered a U50 bracelet with tegiment coating. I was supposed to receive it in June. They have moved my order to August ...


----------



## elcid624

I ordered a U50-T SDR with bracelet in early June. Spoke to WatchBuys last week and they said the bracelets are expected to be delayed until August-ish, but that they expected to get the watch itself in the next week or two. They said when the watch comes in they'll call and offer immediate delivery on a strap with option to buy the bracelet at some kind of discount when it's available. (or you can just wait until the bracelet becomes available and get the watch then) I asked if I could just get the watch delivered without a strap (and then later get the bracelet) and was told no.


----------



## berserkkw

ronan_zj said:


> have you guys tested the accuracy on the U50?


Mine is running at around +3spd for about two weeks now, waiting to see if it's still the same after a month of use.


----------



## Knoc

The Hodinkee rundown I have been patiently waiting for.









Hands-On: The Sinn U50


Can a few millimeters make a big difference for a smaller version of a bigger dive watch?




www.hodinkee.com





Andddd..order placed for a Sinn U50 SDR on bracelet.


----------



## NardinNut

Knoc said:


> The Hodinkee rundown I have been patiently waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands-On: The Sinn U50
> 
> 
> Can a few millimeters make a big difference for a smaller version of a bigger dive watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hodinkee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andddd..order placed for a Sinn U50 SDR on bracelet.


Just read that too and now I think I'm going to place an order. Damn you Hodinkee! Making me spend money.

Is there a discount code for watchbuys for WUS members? Hope there is so I can mentally justify buying another watch I definitely don't need


----------



## harry_flashman

berserkkw said:


> Watch landed in Kuwait about two weeks ago.. but stuck due to local customs halting all packages because of the enforced curfew.. received about 3 days ago!
> 
> Love it! Full tegimented, still waiting on the bracelet. Silicone straps feels nice, but I'm one of the unlucky ones that it would probably fit either too tight or too loose, so haven't sized it properly..


if you are having trouble with the silicone bracelet with large clasp fitting you, consider removing just the divers extension link... that can help those with thinner wrists trying to use that Sinn strap.


----------



## GreatScott

You don't need a discount code, they have "points" so you can go back and spend even more.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

harry_flashman said:


> if you are having trouble with the silicone bracelet with large clasp fitting you, consider removing just the divers extension link... that can help those with thinner wrists trying to use that Sinn strap.


I got the butterfly clasp.. to be honest it'll either be on bracelet, an aftermarket rubber strap or Erikas MN strap


----------



## ctw19

A few of the pictures in that Hodinkee writeup may have swayed my preference from the SDR bezel to the standard steel. Looks great, especially on a nato. I never paid much attention to the U1 but now I'm strongly considering purchasing a U50.


----------



## jgdill

Longtime Seiko guy, with about 10 or so of their dive watches. After reading all the reviews I ordered one yesterday. The only one is stock was the one I wanted. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

I am pleased to report that my long awaited U50-T (I ordered on the day they were announced back in April) has arrived.

Bracelets are back-ordered so I opted for the rubber strap instead to avoid further delay. It's currently on a NATO because I simply didn't have the patience to size the strap before being able to wear it.

So far, so good... I'm very pleased with the size and the general presence on my wrist. After wearing Rolex for so long, I had forgotten how wonderful AR on the sapphire can be.

First round of photos below. I'll grab more in the natural light tomorrow.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

As promised, I took a wrist shot in natural light (albeit overcast) today after sizing and attaching the silicone strap. The U50 is way more comfortable on Sinn's own strap than the NATO I had been using previously. I'm looking forward to trying the steel bracelet once it is available.

Enjoying the watch and extreme legibility as we head into day 2 on my wrist. Hopefully those of you with pending orders won't have much longer to wait.


----------



## campfire

I was expecting a longer delay, but it took nine days from pre-order for my U50 S on strap to arrive at my door. So far I'm very happy with it. I find the strap very comfortable, and the bezel has a good feel to it. Accuracy has been great (it's gained about 1s per day over the past three days).


----------



## Knoc

campfire said:


> I was expecting a longer delay, but it took nine days from pre-order for my U50 S on strap to arrive at my door. So far I'm very happy with it. I find the strap very comfortable, and the bezel has a good feel to it. Accuracy has been great (it's gained about 1s per day over the past three days).
> 
> View attachment 15360081


Look crisp man.


----------



## ebtromba

pre-ordered 1 day after this was announced, finally got the email that mine is ready.

my U50, non-teg, on bracelet, should be here sometime next week I imagine.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Way back on 5/5 I ordered a U50-T SDR on bracelet, which, as everyone has said, has been delayed because of the lack of tegimented bracelets. Yesterday Watchbuys emailed me with the option to buy a U50-T SDR on strap now and receive $50 off when I buy the bracelet in "August or September" so I took it. New watch (with red silicon strap) should be here on Tuesday!


----------



## 1313

Feels weightless compared to the U1. Edit - gonna buy the rubber strap too 

Compared to U1:


----------



## brookview

U50T-SDR ordered 4/30 arrived today. 6.5" wrist. I am thrilled with the way this watch looks!


----------



## NyCSnEaK

Congrats to all in possession of this beauty. Finally, broke down and ordered this morning. Steel bezel fully T, with T bracelet. Don’t mind the wait. Very excited. This and my Damasko DS30 will be a great German 1-2 punch.


----------



## jgdill

Got my U50-T a couple days ago. I also ordered a U1B and was able to do a direct, side by side comparison. Surprisingly it seems the lume plots are a little bigger on the U50 than the U1, and the lume is much better and way more crisp than on the U1. The hands on the U1 were very splotchy and didn't match the lume plots, both were weak. I was surprised at how much better the lume was on the U50, no contest. The bezel action on the U1 seemed sloppy compared to the U50, no contest here either. The decision was very easy, the U1 will be returned. Now if the U50 only came in that blue.......


----------



## Bradjhomes

1313 said:


> Feels weightless compared to the U1. Edit - gonna buy the rubber strap too
> 
> Compared to U1:


Looks lovely and slim.


----------



## 1313

jgdill said:


> Surprisingly it seems the lume plots are a little bigger on the U50 than the U1, and the lume is much better and way more crisp than on the U1. The hands on the U1 were very splotchy and didn't match the lume plots, both were weak. I was surprised at how much better the lume was on the U50, no contest. The bezel action on the U1 seemed sloppy compared to the U50, no contest here either.


Agree. The quality in the lume has improved, I still wish it was something more potent however.


----------



## Spring-Diver

campfire said:


> I was expecting a longer delay, but it took nine days from pre-order for my U50 S on strap to arrive at my door. So far I'm very happy with it. I find the strap very comfortable, and the bezel has a good feel to it. Accuracy has been great (it's gained about 1s per day over the past three days).
> 
> View attachment 15360081


Love it 
That's exactly how I would order it 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

1313 said:


> Feels weightless compared to the U1. Edit - gonna buy the rubber strap too


That bracelet on the U50 Looks great!

How do you find the comfort on wrist?

More importantly, how's the clasp?

I'm digging the clasp on the U50 rubber strap. It's incredibly comfortable on my wrist and it's easy to get in and out of, while still feeling pretty secure. Looking forward to the tegimented bracelets coming out later in the year.


----------



## 1313

Im not a huge bracelet guy but build wise its identical to the one on the U1, its comfortable on the wrist.

The lack of a tool-less micro adjust clasp is a big letdown though IMO. Theres also no half links which can make sizing tricky.

Anyone wanna trade my bracelet for ruibber?


----------



## jgdill

1313 said:


> Agree. The quality in the lume has improved, I still wish it was something more potent however.


Agreed


1313 said:


> Agree. The quality in the lume has improved, I still wish it was something more potent however.


I agree, that is really the only thing I would change, seems that would be easy to do.
Update to the lume plot size. They are the same size, but the lume on the U1 does not go all the way to the outside of the plot, that is why they don't look crisp and not as big as on the U50.


----------



## ebtromba

1313 said:


> Im not a huge bracelet guy but build wise its identical to the one on the U1, its comfortable on the wrist.
> 
> The lack of a micro adjust clasp is a big letdown though IMO. Theres also no half links which can make sizing tricky.
> 
> Anyone wanna trade my bracelet for ruibber?


Woah. There's no microadjust on the U50 bracelet?

Is there none on the U1 bracelet, either?

Gotta say this blow my mind if true.

I own a 756 chronograph (discontinued) that I recently bought the bracelet for. It has microadjust.

And no half links, either?

Flabbergasted

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313

Yes there is micro adjust - I misspoke. On both the U50 and U1.

I meant to say there is no tool-less adjustment like on subs and seamasters now, which would be really nice to have.


----------



## Knoc

Kudos to this dude


----------



## ebtromba

It has landed. Gosh this thing is awesome.









Edit: sweet already got some water spots


----------



## AustinAutomatics

After waiting almost 3 months for this watch on bracelet, Watchbuys offered to get me one now if I bought it on strap. I've dubbed it the Kraftwerk Edition as it's proudly stripped down / starkly black and red and German (duh).

Initially I was quite pleased. It's very well-built and totally unique in design. But after 6 hours the watch stopped ticking! Nothing wakes it up either.

Sinn, you had one job and you screwed it up! I can't believe at this price point and with this long of a wait that Sinn wouldn't thoroughly test these before shipping but here we are. I also own an EZM 13 and had several other Sinns on my list but this experience really turned me off the brand and this will probably be my last.

We'll see what Watchbuys does, but given others' experience they probably won't replace it was will insist on having it serviced. The whole thing is such a bummer.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

AustinAutomatics said:


> We'll see what Watchbuys does, but given others' experience they probably won't replace it was will insist on having it serviced. The whole thing is such a bummer.


The watch looks great! But sorry to hear that the movement is giving you trouble. I suspect that all the QC efforts in the world still result in a few sneaky issues getting by.

FWIW: I've found WatchBuys to be quite responsive to problems experienced upon unboxing. I had an quality issue on another piece that they swapped out ASAP. The one issue you might encounter is that the supply on these is quite non-existent at the moment. I imagine that they are shipped to customers the moment new inventory arrives. It's probably unlikely that they'll have any on-hand to do an immediate swap. In which case, you may have to decide if it's service (now) or swap (and wait).

Good luck with the process. Keep us posted on what you find.


----------



## jgdill

Red Sinn strap just arrived..


----------



## Knoc

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15370646
> 
> Red Sinn strap just arrived..


Im digging this combo


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Watchbuys was indeed quite responsive and gave me a call. Unfortunately if I want a brand new replacement watch I'd have to wait until January or February. They also offered to go the service route (no ETA on getting it back) or get a refund. I'm going to get a refund as I don't trust Sinn and there's so many great watches from other brands I do trust.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

AustinAutomatics said:


> Watchbuys was indeed quite responsive and gave me a call. Unfortunately if I want a brand new replacement watch I'd have to wait until January or February. They also offered to go the service route (no ETA on getting it back) or get a refund. I'm going to get a refund as I don't trust Sinn and there's so many great watches from other brands I do trust.


Jan/Feb is absurd. Sounds like new sales (e.g., people who ordered after you, since they are servicing in order received) are being prioritized over making your situation right with a new replacement. I'd get a refund as well. Plenty of other ways to spend that dough over the next 6-8 months.


----------



## Knoc

AustinAutomatics said:


> Watchbuys was indeed quite responsive and gave me a call. Unfortunately if I want a brand new replacement watch I'd have to wait until January or February. They also offered to go the service route (no ETA on getting it back) or get a refund. I'm going to get a refund as I don't trust Sinn and there's so many great watches from other brands I do trust.


Id go the refund route as well.
I feel Sinn underestimated how popular these would be and are struggling to keep up.
That's a long wait.
Plus, you can probably snag one pre-owned by then if you give it another shot.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

Good call on just getting a pre-owned one next year sometime.


----------



## gasspasser

AustinAutomatics said:


> Watchbuys was indeed quite responsive and gave me a call. Unfortunately if I want a brand new replacement watch I'd have to wait until January or February. They also offered to go the service route (no ETA on getting it back) or get a refund. I'm going to get a refund as I don't trust Sinn and there's so many great watches from other brands I do trust.


What a bummer. Sorry to hear about your experience. I would be totally turned off the brand as well if I was in your shoes. Refund is definitely the way to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Knoc said:


> Im digging this combo


Same here. It just pops 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi

Got mine today. Love it!


----------



## Knoc

Never thought submarine steel would feel this light.
This thing disappears on the wrist.


----------



## kritameth

So tempting, genuinely. But I just can't do it, I would be perpetually paranoid with the outer AR coating. It was a major reason I decided to sell the 104.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

kritameth said:


> So tempting, genuinely. But I just can't do it, I would be perpetually paranoid with the outer AR coating. It was a major reason I decided to sell the 104.


Can't you just remove the outer AR coating?


----------



## shyong

Received my U50 T w/SDR bezel on strap yesterday. My 3rd Sinn, they never disappoint. I originally put down a deposit down early last week for the bracelet one. I got a email Monday from Matt over at Watchbuys saying he had the rubber strap version ready to ship. Offered a $100 discount on the Tegimented bracelet when it becomes available if I bought the strap version (which I was going to do anyways). Dang, it's a nice watch with very good proportions.


----------



## Teddy Blanchard

Knoc said:


> Never thought submarine steel would feel this light.
> This thing disappears on the wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15371394


How much does it weigh?


----------



## Knoc

AustinAutomatics said:


> Can't you just remove the outer AR coating?


I think ive seen a couple people do this as well.


----------



## Knoc

Teddy Blanchard said:


> How much does it weigh?


Watch head with a total of 9 links and the clasp: 4.9oz


----------



## gasspasser

shyong said:


> Received my U50 T w/SDR bezel on strap yesterday. My 3rd Sinn, they never disappoint. I originally put down a deposit down early last week for the bracelet one. I got a email Monday from Matt over at Watchbuys saying he had the rubber strap version ready to ship. Offered a $100 discount on the Tegimented bracelet when it becomes available if I bought the strap version (which I was going to do anyways). Dang, it's a nice watch with very good proportions.


I just exchanged emails with Matt and he said the discount is only $50 for those who originally ordered it with the tegimented bracelet and opted to purchase the strap version instead due to the delay? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

gasspasser said:


> I just exchanged emails with Matt and he said the discount is only $50 for those who originally ordered it with the tegimented bracelet and opted to purchase the strap version instead due to the delay?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it's a $50 "thank you for being patient" discount coupled with about $53 additional in "reward points" from the U50 purchase that you can apply together for $100ish off the bracelet.


----------



## GovtFunded

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I believe it's a $50 "thank you for being patient" discount coupled with about $53 additional in "reward points" from the U50 purchase that you can apply together for $100ish off the bracelet.


This. Mine on strap arrives today with the same allowance for the bracelet when it becomes available.


----------



## gasspasser

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I believe it's a $50 "thank you for being patient" discount coupled with about $53 additional in "reward points" from the U50 purchase that you can apply together for $100ish off the bracelet.


So it's not a $100 discount. It's only $50 and tag on the reward points that we've earned through the years which we decide if we want to use or not. That's what I was going by originally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Great to see these getting out in the wild. Sorry to hear about the defective one.


----------



## swissra

la pava congona said:


> Sinn Unveils New U50 Dive Watch Series | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available now and it's not a limited release! This is incredible news, the U1 had an awesome design but was just too large and bulky with 44m! This new version will sell like crazy.


Wonderful picture!


----------



## shyong

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I believe it's a $50 "thank you for being patient" discount coupled with about $53 additional in "reward points" from the U50 purchase that you can apply together for $100ish off the bracelet.


Yes, sorry I didn't clarify. Didn't want to mislead people into thinking I got $100 off the bat for taking the strap version.


----------



## Narc'd

I asked Sinn to deliver my U50 T without the bracelet as they're not ready yet. Then when the tegimented bracelets are in stock (hopefull in August) they will send me my one. Sitting on a BC 285 rubber strap at the moment which I think works well with the watch.

As I didn't get a bracelet the watch didn't come with spring bars. I had some at home anyway and for those interested, the best fitting end pieces are 1.0mm in diameter. I tried 1.1mm and they won't fit, 0.9mm work but 1.0mm is the perfect fit. I've used collarless bars from Toxic NATOs, 20.0 x 2.00 x 1.10 with the long 2.8mm end pieces. The long end pieces just barely start to protrude from the lugs, just noticable in the images. It's nice and reassuring to see them there!

(16.5cm/6.5" wrist)

















This little dude digs the hands👌


----------



## Sassi

Basking in the morning sun.


----------



## Narc'd

Narc'd said:


> I've used collarless bars from Toxic NATOs, 20.0 x 2.00 x 1.10 with the long 2.8mm end pieces


I need to correct an error I posted previously. The above should have read "20.0 x 2.00 x 1.00 with the 2.8mm end pieces"


----------



## Knoc

Strap Saturdays









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeMover

I got mine and thought it would bump my U2 SDR for daily wear but just a tad small for my taste. I paid too much to get it here from Germany but lesson learned I suppose. Guess its going up for sale.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

PrimeMover said:


> I got mine and thought it would bump my U2 SDR for daily wear but just a tad small for my taste. I paid too much to get it here from Germany but lesson learned I suppose. Guess its going up for sale.


It's difficult to tell from a zoomed in wrist shot, but from this angle I think the U50 looks great on your wrist. To each his own, but if I were you I'd wear the U50 for a solid 1-2 weeks to see if my perspective changed with some more regular wear. You Always have the U2 as a fall back. Good luck either way. I'm sure you won't have trouble selling it if you need to move it on.


----------



## PrimeMover

TimePieceObsessed said:


> It's difficult to tell from a zoomed in wrist shot, but from this angle I think the U50 looks great on your wrist. To each his own, but if I were you I'd wear the U50 for a solid 1-2 weeks to see if my perspective changed with some more regular wear. You Always have the U2 as a fall back. Good luck either way. I'm sure you won't have trouble selling it if you need to move it on.


Maybe I have gotten to used to having the huge U2 on my wrist for so long the U50 just feels smaller than it really is or maybe I just love the U2 so much (The U2 is my favorite and there really isnt any watch I have seen within reason that Id want to wear everyday over it) that nothing is going to bump it from my daily wear watch. My wrist is 7-3/8" btw.


----------



## AustinAutomatics

For your wrist size the 44mm Sinns are probably more appropriate. The main issue to me would be thickness as this style of watch lends itself to more beefy proportions.



PrimeMover said:


> Maybe I have gotten to used to having the huge U2 on my wrist for so long the U50 just feels smaller than it really is or maybe I just love the U2 so much (The U2 is my favorite and there really isnt any watch I have seen within reason that Id want to wear everyday over it) that nothing is going to bump it from my daily wear watch. My wrist is 7-3/8" btw.
> View attachment 15376879


----------



## clusca

PrimeMover said:


> My wrist is 7-3/8" btw.


Could you please post some pics taken from a bit larger distance? I seem to have almost the same wrist size as yours and I am torn between U1 and U50. Unfortunately haven't had a chance to see either watch in person.


----------



## Dan GSR

has anyone heard on how much the U50 will increase in Sept ?


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Dan GSR said:


> has anyone heard on how much the U50 will increase in Sept ?


Why would it increase in September?

I can't imagine Sinn pricing the watch for 3-months, knowing they would issue a price increase in September.

I suspect the U50 will be priced exactly the same in September as it is now.


----------



## Knoc

I heard rumors of an increase in September as well.

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan GSR

Watchbuys announced the price will increase sept 1st


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Dan GSR said:


> Watchbuys announced the price will increase sept 1st


I haven't seen this yet. If true, it's got to be the oddest pricing strategy in a long time. Why announce a watch that won't ship until June, acknowledge it's backordered, and then increase the price 3 months later? It's just odd, no?


----------



## kakefe

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I haven't seen this yet. If true, it's got to be the oddest pricing strategy in a long time. Why announce a watch that won't ship until June, acknowledge it's backordered, and then increase the price 3 months later? It's just odd, no?


I second that

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka

The announcement was for increases across the board as I understood. Orders placed after Sept 1 will take the new price I guess. Or it is just a strategy for U50 to rush in orders in Aug - people on the fence pulling the trigger (I might be one of them ). But this model might be excluded from price change.


----------



## Beedoo

iddaka said:


> The announcement was for increases across the board as I understood. Orders placed after Sept 1 will take the new price I guess. Or it is just a strategy for U50 to rush in orders in Aug - people on the fence pulling the trigger (I might be one of them ). But this model might be excluded from price change.


Sinn adapts their prices on Sept 1 every year; this has nothing to do with the demand for certain models.
However, as presumed above, new models often get excluded from price changes.


----------



## Beedoo

Here is my U50 T SDR. The tegimented bracelet is on order. Meanwhile, it works great on the Scurfa M.S. 20 rubber strap: super comfortable and the color of the Ti buckle matches the color of the tegimented steel nicely.


----------



## mario1971

Beedoo said:


> Here is my U50 T SDR. The tegimented bracelet is on order. Meanwhile, it works great on the Scurfa M.S. 20 rubber strap: super confortable and the color of the Ti buckle matches the color of the tegimented steel nicely.
> 
> View attachment 15380009
> 
> 
> View attachment 15380010
> 
> 
> View attachment 15380011


How big is your wrist?

And the watch itself - looks great!


----------



## Beedoo

mario1971 said:


> How big is your wrist?
> 
> And the watch itself - looks great!


I have a rather flat 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Knoc

And...just got the email from watchbuys about the Sinn price increase 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd

"_it works great on the Scurfa M.S. 20 rubber strap_ "

By chance I bought one of those straps about a week ago, it's in the post at the moment. Looks nice on your watch.

My U50's accuracy so far has been good, in the last 5 days the watch has gained a hair under 20 seconds, so +4 sec's per day. It's been off my wrist once, a day in work where it spent 6 hours resting crown up in my locker, the rest of the time it hasn't lest my wrist. I have a bracelet coming but so far this watch just looks incredibly "right" on a no nonsense rubber strap.


----------



## GovtFunded

Beedoo said:


> Here is my U50 T SDR. The tegimented bracelet is on order. Meanwhile, it works great on the Scurfa M.S. 20 rubber strap: super comfortable and the color of the Ti buckle matches the color of the tegimented steel nicely.


I purchased the same. And, while it's a nice watch, I like the background artwork more! Even when not in focus I can tell I'd be a fan. Looks like the left is dive inspired?


----------



## Beedoo

GovtFunded said:


> I purchased the same. And, while it's a nice watch, I like the background artwork more! Even when not in focus I can tell I'd be a fan. Looks like the left is dive inspired?


Congratulations to your U50 SDR! Yes, it's an excellent watch! It has quickly become my daily beater! 🙂
And thank you for the compliments about the background artwork! 😊 As a fish biologist and avid diver, the underwater world is very important to me. Hence, there are quite a lot of underwater inspired pictures and objects at my place! 😉 The picture in the background is a whale shark that a good friend once painted for me.


----------



## GovtFunded

Painted by a friend makes it all the more important. Looks like a very nice piece!


----------



## Sassi

Here are the result of the SW300 after a week. My U50 has been on my wrist 24/7. +3.83 sec/day. Really happy with it.


----------



## ChrisWMT

Sassi said:


> Here are the result of the SW300 after a week. My U50 has been on my wrist 24/7. +3.83 sec/day. Really happy with it.


What app is that?


----------



## Sassi

ChrisWMT said:


> What app is that?


It is called WatchTracker. I think it is only on iOs.


----------



## ebtromba

Here is timing data for my U50. Also very happy with it.

Mine is 3.6 per day to your 3.8. Beat ya!

Leaving it crown up overnight definitely slow it down.

(this app is called WatchCheck, on the android platform. Outstanding, no nonsense app. It basically just does the math for you. No fancy graph tho)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wzm4114

I wish mine was accurate, so far it's fluctuating between -15 to -20 seconds per day; just got unlucky I guess. The manual states 8 weeks are needed for 'break in' but typically automatics tend to slow down some after a few months in my experience so it's hard to imagine it will start gaining time. If anything I'm expecting it to lose a bit more.

I'll probably end up getting it regulated locally in a couple of months rather than mess with sending it out to RGM. Beat error is 0.1 and amplitude is 270-300 depending on position. It's slow across all five +/- a few seconds but at least it's fairly consistent in each position. Best I can get is -12 or so crown facing down.

I'm also a bit disappointed that the bezel alignment is off on the lower half of the watch, which is weird because the lume insert lines up well at the top but the 30 second maker sits to the right by almost a half-second. Either the bezel or printing on the dial is off, can't say which for sure. 

All that said, I do think it's a great looking piece (got the S model on black rubber). I did manage to get lucky fitting the strap so it wears like a dream and I'm having fun with it.


----------



## tmvle5m

Good! What I always regretted about Sinn u1 was the large size of 44mm, but 41mm seems a little more diver's watch.


----------



## etscott

I was thinking about picking up a U50-T on strap, but I see that even if I make a reservation now, I shouldn't expect the watch to be available until March/April 2021. That's pretty crazy - I think I'll pass for the time being, but definitely see myself grabbing one of these in future. Love seeing all the photos from those of you who have received a U50!


----------



## Narc'd

wzm4114 said:


> I wish mine was accurate, so far it's fluctuating between -15 to -20 seconds per day; just got unlucky I guess. The manual states 8 weeks are needed for 'break in' but typically automatics tend to slow down some after a few months in my experience so it's hard to imagine it will start gaining time. If anything I'm expecting it to lose a bit more.
> 
> I'll probably end up getting it regulated locally in a couple of months rather than mess with sending it out to RGM. Beat error is 0.1 and amplitude is 270-300 depending on position. It's slow across all five +/- a few seconds but at least it's fairly consistent in each position. Best I can get is -12 or so crown facing down.


How is the actual timekeeping when the watch is actually worn on your wrist, day in, day out? That's what really matters after all and that's what I'd regulate the watch to. The reason I'm saying this is that I dropped my watch from a table onto a laminated wooden floor a few days ago, a distance of 75cm. It made a bang on the floor that made my eyes water!

First thing I did was stick it on a Timegrapher to see if things had been disturbed. When the watch was new it ran about +4s/day on my wrist and the timegrapher more or less concurred, perhaps telling me a little faster still on average over different positions. After the fall on the floor the Timegrapher is saying the watch is about -4 to -8s/day now. Yesterday I let the watch fully run down the mainspring, then fully wound the watch and checked the Timegrapher immediately afterwards. It still said the watch was slow by about the same amount. After that I rested the watch on a table and went to bed. I came home from work today and rechecked on the Timegrapher - still reading slow. Then I chacked against the Time.is website and the watch had only lost 1 second. Everything the Timegrapher indicated would have given me a greater loss. So now I'm just going to wear the watch as normal and check the timekeeping over the next few days as that's what really matters. Maybe the Timegrapher was correct but time will tell.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

etscott said:


> I was thinking about picking up a U50-T on strap, but I see that even if I make a reservation now, I shouldn't expect the watch to be available until March/April 2021. That's pretty crazy - I think I'll pass for the time being, but definitely see myself grabbing one of these in future. Love seeing all the photos from those of you who have received a U50!


I put my order in for U50 SDR on Bracelet and they said Jan/Feb 2021 shipping. Where did you see March April 2021?


----------



## jgdill

I think I might have gotten the last available U50 last month from Watchbuys. Came on the black strap, ordered a red strap. Trying this combo...


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15408177
> 
> I think I might have gotten the last available U50 last month from Watchbuys. Came on the black strap, ordered a red strap. Trying this combo...


For a moment, I thought you literally got the last U50 that was pieced together using spare parts, thus the multicolored strap. ;-)

Watch looks great. How do you like the red so far? I'm still digging the black silicone strap but would certainly like to see a few additional color options (blue, green, etc).


----------



## jgdill

TimePieceObsessed said:


> For a moment, I thought you literally got the last U50 that was pieced together using spare parts, thus the multicolored strap. ;-)
> 
> Watch looks great. How do you like the red so far? I'm still digging the black silicone strap but would certainly like to see a few additional color options (blue, green, etc).


I like the red better than the black, I think it makes the watch pop. I've had it on a yellow and a light blue Isofrane strap. They all look good, but the red Sinn strap is my favorite so far, at least for now


----------



## ebtromba

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15408177
> 
> I think I might have gotten the last available U50 last month from Watchbuys. Came on the black strap, ordered a red strap. Trying this combo...


Coke strap!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## etscott

WatchDialOrange said:


> I put my order in for U50 SDR on Bracelet and they said Jan/Feb 2021 shipping. Where did you see March April 2021?


On the WatchBuys site if you go to the deposit page for any of the U50s it says "Reservations made now are estimated to ship in March and April, 2021."






German Watches | Sinn Watches | Hanhart Watches | Eza Watches | Dornblueth Watches | Kudoke Watches | Benzinger Watches - WatchBuys







www.watchbuys.com





Maybe it will be earlier and they're just covering their bases, but I don't really want to wait that long. I picked up a Pelagos LHD instead (somewhat different price point, I know, but the watches serve similar purposes). I'm waffling on whether I made the right choice between that and the standard Pelagos with white lume, but so far I'm liking it, and it's running +0.5 sec/day.


----------



## Dan GSR

etscott said:


> I'm waffling on whether I made the right choice between that and the standard Pelagos with white lume


If you change your mind, i'll trade you for my standard black Pelagos


----------



## mcsf

Some gratuitous wrist shots after digging into my nato drawer. Was on black silicone strap. Weight completely disappears on a nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Lume looks good on the New Sinn U50!


----------



## mcsf

WatchDialOrange said:


> Lume looks good on the New Sinn U50!


Yes, I've been pleasantly surprised after hearing some complaints about U1 lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsf

I think my only real complaint on the U50 is there is not much clearance between the spring bars and case. So it really only tolerates relatively thin nato straps. Thick ones are definitely out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 11thsfgrp

That's the one! Perfect size and look.


----------



## berserkkw

mcsf said:


> Yes, I've been pleasantly surprised after hearing some complaints about U1 lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm of the mind that it's a bit disappointing.. I have a CWC with fauxtina lume that is brighter and lasts longer than the U50..


----------



## Sassi

I just tested the power reserve of my U50. It ran for 52 hours. Wow! Have you guys tested yours?


----------



## RobFrost

Looks great on NATO! Might have to add a U50 to my list....but, U50 or Pelagos??


----------



## campfire

RobFrost said:


> Looks great on NATO! Might have to add a U50 to my list....but, U50 or Pelagos??


I generally prefer offset-crown watches like the U50, but I'd consider the Pelagos LHD. I'd be a little concerned about the titanium scratching given how much my watches tend to get banged around due to my own clumsiness.

I'm really liking the U50 S on red strap; if we gave Sinn watches nicknames I'd call this Red and Black configuration the "Canadian Mountie".


----------



## mcsf

berserkkw said:


> I'm of the mind that it's a bit disappointing.. I have a CWC with fauxtina lume that is brighter and lasts longer than the U50..


I can understand that. I think I had pretty low expectations given what I've read about Sinn's lume before, so I was pleasantly surprised and don't find it so bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsf

Sassi said:


> I just tested the power reserve of my U50. It ran for 52 hours. Wow! Have you guys tested yours?


Have not tested mine. But that is pretty impressive for this movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsf

RobFrost said:


> Looks great on NATO! Might have to add a U50 to my list....but, U50 or Pelagos??


Funny. I've thought about adding a Pelagos to the collection as well. I have to say though, I slightly prefer the U50 due to the thinner profile, offset crown and overall look. I know many would disagree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

RobFrost said:


> Looks great on NATO! Might have to add a U50 to my list....but, U50 or Pelagos??


I don't have my U50 yet to compare -- but IMO the Pelagos is still THE great modern dive watch, and I think its combo of case, dial, handset, lumed bezel, movement and bracelet are pretty hard to beat at the price. But it's definitely a chunkier watch, and lacks the Sinn's tegimented case, etc. Either is a fine choice for a serious diver.


----------



## berserkkw

Seeing a lot of comparisons between the U50 and Pelagos.. I'm lucky to own both, so wanted to post some comparison pics.. also just for anyone interested I included a Damasko DA47 weight for comparison as well..












































For reference, I have a flat 6.25 inch wrist (about 16cm)















Sorry for the image heavy post


----------



## mcsf

berserkkw said:


> Seeing a lot of comparisons between the U50 and Pelagos.. I'm lucky to own both, so wanted to post some comparison pics.. also just for anyone interested I included a Damasko DA47 weight for comparison as well..
> View attachment 15417996
> View attachment 15417998
> View attachment 15417999
> View attachment 15418000
> View attachment 15418001
> View attachment 15418002
> 
> 
> For reference, I have a flat 6.25 inch wrist (about 16cm)
> View attachment 15418003
> View attachment 15418004
> 
> Sorry for the image heavy post


That's great actually, thanks for the comparison. Nice to see the differences in height. Pretty much confirms what I was thinking - I much prefer the thinness of the U50. As much as I like the pelagos, I will probably hold off. Though doubtful, maybe they too will eventually come out with a slimmer profile version. One can hope...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flighty7T34

Was just notified on 8/27/20 that my fully tegimented U50-T on bracelet has arrived and will ship from AD WatchBuys. So it appears the log jam is opening up... I did order this on the first day in the first hour after announcement if that matters.


----------



## aparezco

Flighty7T34 said:


> Was just notified on 8/27/20 that my fully tegimented U50-T on bracelet has arrived and will ship from AD WatchBuys. So it appears the log jam is opening up... I did order this on the first day in the first hour after announcement if that matters.


I got the notification as well, will be getting my watch in the next couple of days. I bet we will start seeing more photos and reviews.

One thing I'd really like is to compare the U50 fully tegimented against the non tegimented U50. I'm personally curious about the color/texture differences.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Well that is an interesting point aparezco but I my case I am only going to have one U50 and it will be the Tegimented version so I will never have the two bare metal variants side by side. I have quite a few regimented Sinn's, in both stainless and even a Titanium case as well... one thing is common among them, the sanitized matte bead blasted or non polished finish. VERY tool like for sure. Congrats on your similar "expected delivery" as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Flighty7T34

Imagine being the FEDEX pick up person visiting AD Watchbuys today.... "Here for pickups...." ... "they are over there..." says Trey of WB.... "OH NO!" says FEDEX person....


----------



## mario1971

I also got a notification that the watch will arrive my AD tomorrow. He should be at my place next week!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Awesome news on those tegimented bracelets! Hopefully I’ll get the call soon once all you patient customers get your watches shipped. I’m jealous of your ability to wait for the complete item; I had to have it right away so took the silicone strap in the interim. Oh well. ;-) 

Let us know what you think once it’s in hand!


----------



## Knoc

Sweet and glad to see the T versions are moving in. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just in from Watchbuys SDR U50 ! Great customer service by the way!


----------



## mcsf

WatchDialOrange said:


> Just in from Watchbuys SDR U50 ! Great customer service by the way!
> 
> View attachment 15419934


Very nice, congrats. How are you liking the bracelet? Is this a tegimented or regular version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy

I also got the email and my U50 SDR T should be delivered to my house Monday of next week.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

mcsf said:


> Very nice, congrats. How are you liking the bracelet? Is this a tegimented or regular version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the Bracelet. Easy to adjust fits like a glove.


----------



## XProfessionalX

Yet to see this watch in the metal. My local AD have yet to receive.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

I like it


----------



## Flighty7T34

Well SINN fans.... the U50-T on regimented bracelet arrived this AM via Fedex! All is very well. Came with allen wrenches, and SINN bezel tool as well from AD WatchBuys. Started right up with 7 winds... went 13 more to 20... 
Took off one link (yes the screws came out easily) and then adjusted the clasp one hole tighter) and the fit is perfect. Second hand sweeps along very nicely. On the Timegrapher now for a few days... started off at +12s/day and then rather quickly decreased to +7s/day... we will see where it settles in after a few days...

Feel is very nice... NOT too thick at all... NOT too heavy either thank goodness... am pleased with he color of the tegimentation on both the watch and bracelet. All in all very pleased... A nice addition to my SINN herd. Way more happy with it than expected.


----------



## berserkkw

Flighty7T34 said:


> Well SINN fans.... the U50-T on regimented bracelet arrived this AM via Fedex! All is very well. Came with allen wrenches, and SINN bezel tool as well from AD WatchBuys. Started right up with 7 winds... went 13 more to 20...
> Took off one link (yes the screws came out easily) and then adjusted the clasp one hole tighter) and the fit is perfect. Second hand sweeps along very nicely. On the Timegrapher now for a few days... started off at +12s/day and then rather quickly decreased to +7s/day... we will see where it settles in after a few days...
> 
> Feel is very nice... NOT too thick at all... NOT too heavy either thank goodness... am pleased with he color of the tegimentation on both the watch and bracelet. All in all very pleased... A nice addition to my SINN herd. Way more happy with it than expected.


I found mine settling down after over a month, when I first got it was running around +3~4 per day, after that time, it's now running pretty spot on or -1 per day


----------



## Flighty7T34

Good to hear, BTW, spell check keeps changing Tegimented to Regimented on me.... shucks...


----------



## that 1 guy

The wait is over...U50-T SDR on the wrist today.


----------



## aparezco

Got the Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet today, here it is next to the Sinn T2 (black dial). The color in both is surprisingly similar.

Hard to pick one, I'm basically 50/50 on my favorite.


----------



## aparezco

aparezco said:


> Got the Sinn U50-T Fully Tegimented on Bracelet today, here it is next to the Sinn T2 (black dial). The color in both is surprisingly similar.
> 
> Hard to pick one, I'm basically 50/50 on my favorite.


One big thing to note between the U50 and T2. The weight difference is big thanks to the Ti.
Both watches sized with the same amount of links (for a 16.5cm in circumference wrist):

T2 weight: 102 grams
U-50 weight: 151 grams


----------



## Dan GSR

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Why would it increase in September?


$200 price bump


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Dan GSR said:


> $200 price bump


Such an odd pricing strategy. Glad I got in before the jump.

Let's hope they honor the original price on the tegimented bracelets for those of us who had to wait for the supply to catch up.


----------



## Dan GSR

I hate buying sight unseen. I'll wait till the road show comes back next year


----------



## ebtromba

Still digging my U50. But, It occurred to me the other that a U50 GMT would be basically my holy grail.

Also, I wonder if they'll try some of the same interesting LE color schemes with the U50 as they've done with the U1 over the years. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

As a comparison, I weighed the U50 on a isofrane style strap vs the T2 on bracelet, sized for my 16cm (about 6¼~6½ inch) wrist:


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

berserkkw said:


> As a comparison, I weighed the U50 on a isofrane style strap vs the T2 on bracelet, sized for my 16cm (about 6¼~6½ inch) wrist


Huh!  Not at all what I expected to see. Fun comparison.


----------



## aparezco

berserkkw said:


> As a comparison, I weighed the U50 on a isofrane style strap vs the T2 on bracelet, sized for my 16cm (about 6¼~6½ inch) wrist:


@berserkkw Will you be keeping both the U50 and T2? I'm thinking about selling one of them. They are different pieces for sure, different designs, different weights, overall different feel... but... I think both these pieces in my specific collection are a bit redundant.

If you had to sell one, which one would you keep?


----------



## WeBeCinYa

Been out of the loop for a few years since I bought my T2. I just stumbled across this U50 and I am ready to buy! Originally I purchased a U1 as the styling was so good looking to me, but it was huge on my wrist and after a week of wearing it my entire wrist and arm ached. I sold it for the smaller T2 and it has been great, but not the same look I wanted. Where is the best place to buy the U50?


----------



## mcsf

WeBeCinYa said:


> Been out of the loop for a few years since I bought my T2. I just stumbled across this U50 and I am ready to buy! Originally I purchased a U1 as the styling was so good looking to me, but it was huge on my wrist and after a week of wearing it my entire wrist and arm ached. I sold it for the smaller T2 and it has been great, but not the same look I wanted. Where is the best place to buy the U50?


If you're in the US, the only official AD for Sinn is watchbuys.com. It's a few months waitlist right now. But if you want to be able to service under warranty in the US, watchbuys is the only option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

aparezco said:


> @berserkkw Will you be keeping both the U50 and T2? I'm thinking about selling one of them. They are different pieces for sure, different designs, different weights, overall different feel... but... I think both these pieces in my specific collection are a bit redundant.
> 
> If you had to sell one, which one would you keep?


I actually just got the T2 used from the forums here.. so it's not going anywhere!

I'm really happy with both, and I'm fine with keeping them.. my collection consists of only divers, so I'm content with that.. the U1 was always something I wanted to try, but didn't have the wrist for it.. With the U50 that's now been taken care of..

T2 is titanium, which has always been my preferred metal!

so in my mind, I can justify keeping both


----------



## aparezco

Does anyone have the below Sinn strap on the U50? If so, could you please include a picture (specially around the lug area):


----------



## mcsf

aparezco said:


> Does anyone have the below Sinn strap on the U50? If so, could you please include a picture (specially around the lug area):


I can't seem to see your picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aparezco

mcsf said:


> I can't seem to see your picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I re-uploaded it. I think the forum doesn't like webp images.


----------



## toolwatch_man

aparezco said:


> I re-uploaded it. I think the forum doesn't like webp images.
> View attachment 15430613


Hey,

I've got some Pics on my IG: toolwatch_man 
I really like this rubber strap, its comfy an fits pretty well on my 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## toolwatch_man

I've got 2 holes left. I recommend this rubber strap.


----------



## aparezco

toolwatch_man said:


> I've got 2 holes left. I recommend this rubber strap.


Awesome!! Thank you for the photos! will be getting this strap for sure!


----------



## bricem13

Ordered a u50-t on bracelet... Delivery in march 2021 

Wait begins... My subc took 6 months to arrive so one month less than my future u50. Incredible!

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sassi




----------



## aparezco

U50 here on the Barton silicon strap ($20). This strap has quick spring bar release. At this price, I think is hard to beat this strap. I'm loving it.
On this strap, the watch weighs 92 grams.


----------



## Batmonaut

Should I go U50 or U50 SDR? (both fully tegimented) I am leaning towards the SDR, but worry about the black bezel getting scratched..


----------



## campfire

Batmonaut said:


> Should I go U50 or U50 SDR? (both fully tegimented) I am leaning towards the SDR, but worry about the black bezel getting scratched..


I personally think this is entirely up to you based on aesthetics. There are a lot of pictures in this forum so you don't have rely on what's published on the Sinn website.

In my opinion the U50 S looks best so that's what I got


----------



## WatchDialOrange

*U50 SDR on Red Rubber








*


----------



## aparezco

Batmonaut said:


> Should I go U50 or U50 SDR? (both fully tegimented) I am leaning towards the SDR, but worry about the black bezel getting scratched..


You can buy the bezel around spring 2021 if you don't like the one you get. I picked the gray one because it makes the watch look a bit smaller, but, when I got it in person I think the black one would have been totally fine too.


----------



## BobMartian

Batmonaut said:


> Should I go U50 or U50 SDR? (both fully tegimented) I am leaning towards the SDR, but worry about the black bezel getting scratched..


Is the bezel Tegimented PVD?


----------



## Dan GSR

Sinn only coats tegimented parts


----------



## aparezco

toolwatch_man said:


> I've got 2 holes left. I recommend this rubber strap.


Does this rubber strap break-in over time? I just got mine and I feel that it's very stiff, it doesn't go around my wrist very smoothly. Hopefully it gets better overtime with wear.


----------



## WeBeCinYa

Does anyone have a comparison pic of the T2 and the new U50? I am concerned about size and weight. More so on the weight as the U1 was too heavy for my wrist, so much so I had to sell it. The T2 is super easy and comfortable, I wear it with the SINN rubber strap.


----------



## campfire

aparezco posted some pics and comparisons earlier on in this thread:









Sinn reveals new U50 dive watch for human wrists! 41mm...


Well that is an interesting point aparezco but I my case I am only going to have one U50 and it will be the Tegimented version so I will never have the two bare metal variants side by side. I have quite a few regimented Sinn's, in both stainless and even a Titanium case as well... one thing is...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Flighty7T34

The U50 has lived on the Timegrapher since it arrived here. At first it was +14 seconds and wobbling down to +7 in horizontal face up position. Most common wear position is perpendicular to horizontal and there it is now about +4/+3 seconds and steady. Will put it into the rotation this Friday... looking forward to a one week wear.

It is common (very) that an automatic movement does exhibit different timing results depending upon the position of the watch on the pedestal. And of course, face down and face up and all the positions in between do give different timing results. I run it for 12 hours per position, then wind it and change positions. 

This said, many of my Omegas are pretty much dead nuts irregardless of position on the Timegrapher. I wonder how Omega does this feat?


----------



## berserkkw

WeBeCinYa said:


> Does anyone have a comparison pic of the T2 and the new U50? I am concerned about size and weight. More so on the weight as the U1 was too heavy for my wrist, so much so I had to sell it. The T2 is super easy and comfortable, I wear it with the SINN rubber strap.











T2 is about 61 grams









U50 73 grams



















On wrist, 6.25~6.5 inch wrist (16cm)


----------



## toolwatch_man

aparezco said:


> Does this rubber strap break-in over time? I just got mine and I feel that it's very stiff, it doesn't go around my wrist very smoothly. Hopefully it gets better overtime with wear.


Hey,

my silicone strap is smooth since day one. I wear my U50 with this strap since may 20th till today. It is comfy like the OEM strap of Seiko SRP777.


----------



## mario1971

Mine reached me today!


----------



## Silverye

mario1971 said:


> Mine reached me today!


 Looks stunning!


----------



## mario1971

A few more shots for the undecided.


----------



## machlo




----------



## Houston12

It looks really great - congrats


----------



## mario1971

After the first two days, I can say that my SW300-1 is well adjusted. On the hands it goes to zero, and in the box with the glass up it accelerates + 3s a day. Average + 1.7s is a result that positively surprised me.


----------



## dnslater

My fully tegemented U50 arrived yesterday. Compares very close in dimensions and wrist feel to my 5 digit Sea Dweller. Has gained 1 second in 24 hours. Perfect size.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

mario1971 said:


> A few more shots for the undecided.


What's your wrist size? This looks perfect.


----------



## ebtromba

Mondo Shizmo said:


> What's your wrist size? This looks perfect.


It is seriously the perfect dive watch. Has hardly left my wrist.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kdtri1

I've just ordered the U50-T on silicone butterfly strap here in Australia. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## mario1971

Mondo Shizmo said:


> What's your wrist size? This looks perfect.


18,5 cm.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

mario1971 said:


> 18,5 cm.


It looks good! I'm sitting at 17.5 cm so I'm hoping it fits just as well when I get mine next year since orders are backed up.


----------



## mario1971

Mondo Shizmo said:


> It looks good! I'm sitting at 17.5 cm so I'm hoping it fits just as well when I get mine next year since orders are backed up.


For comparison, U1 on red rubber and U50 on black.


----------



## machlo

Mondo Shizmo said:


> It looks good! I'm sitting at 17.5 cm so I'm hoping it fits just as well when I get mine next year since orders are backed up.


My wrist is quite the same as yours - it's just perfect for my wrist.


----------



## machlo

BTW. does anybody know what material is used for lume cover on a bezel?


----------



## dnslater

machlo said:


> BTW. does anybody know what material is used for lume cover on a bezel?


What do you mean "lume cover"? The only thing that is lumed on the one piece bezel is the triangle at the 60 minute mark which is recessed and covered in a hard resin. Probably an epoxy material mixed with the superluminova, or covering it. People have used and abused U1's over the years and the hardened bezels hold up well.


----------



## machlo

dnslater said:


> What do you mean "lume cover"? The only thing that is lumed on the one piece bezel is the triangle at the 60 minute mark which is recessed and covered in a hard resin. Probably an epoxy material mixed with the superluminova, or covering it. People have used and abused U1's over the years and the hardened bezels hold up well.


I meant this lumed triangle. It looks to me that lume is covered with something, but it doesn't look like sapphire and in a direct light it shows scratches. I wondered what is it.


----------



## AndyDav55

mario1971 said:


> Mine reached me today!


god damn that thing looks next level stunning... I thought the 104 was enough for me but man o man...


----------



## siess

My U50-T arrived yesterday - great size and weight.


----------



## stateman

This combo may have been posted already, but really like this watch on an Erikas MN strap. 6.8" wrist at last measurement fwiw.


----------



## that 1 guy

stateman said:


> This combo may have been posted already, but really like this watch on an Erikas MN strap. 6.8" wrist at last measurement fwiw.


I like the Erika's strap. I ordered the black with red stripe and had it sitting around for several months waiting for my U50-T SDR to arrive.


----------



## kdtri1

Just received my U50-T today and I'm really pleased with it.

I'm swapping the clasp for the smaller butterfly clasp so wearing it on this NATO for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naihet

siess said:


> My U50-T arrived yesterday - great size and weight.





kdtri1 said:


> Just received my U50-T today and I'm really pleased with it.
> 
> I'm swapping the clasp for the smaller butterfly clasp so wearing it on this NATO for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great stuff congrats guys! Any of you or other Aussie buyers of the U50-T happen to purchase the T-bracelets as well? Ive been waiting on my bracelet since May, hopefully it wont be too long now!


----------



## kdtri1

naihet said:


> great stuff congrats guys! Any of you or other Aussie buyers of the U50-T happen to purchase the T-bracelets as well? Ive been waiting on my bracelet since May, hopefully it wont be too long now!


No i didn't get the bracelet because i envision myself wearing it mostly on the OEM rubber and also wasn't a big fan of the clasp on the bracelet.


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Sinn SDR U50 Beachside on Red rubber


----------



## mario1971

Compare the U50 with Batman.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

mario1971 said:


> Compare the U50 with Batman.


Really good photos! My U50 sits right next to my GMTs in the watch box and, yet, I never noticed how different the glossy dial of the Rolex is to the matte Sinn. This is a great side by side. Also nice to see the very similar case dimensions.


----------



## Narc'd

As a U50 owner and not having ever owned a Rolex I'm bound to be biased, but to my eyes the "Batman" makes the U50 look elegant. Not something you'd expect given the Sinn aesthetic is often referred to as a pure "tool" watch.


----------



## mario1971

I only put in this comparison because they are similar in size, and Batman was my favorite from the very beginning. In the meantime, there were: Omega SMPc, some Seiko, Submariner no date. The longer I wore them (all just a few days), the faster I got bored and went to people. It's different with the U50. I like him more and more every day. His unevenly painted red hands (cuts) stopped my pain. It gains in my eyes for its simplicity, readability of indications, precision of gait (after those few days from starting it started to walk on +/- 0) and wearing comfort. He stays with me longer.


----------



## boatswain

Hi U50 folks 

The U50 has caught my eye for sure and I am seriously considering it. Just read through the whole thread. Lots of great pics and thoughts, so thanks everyone for sharing!

I'm thinking of going for the standard U50 on black rubber. Maybe the SDR on black rubber. Both look great.

A couple questions about lume and the rubber strap if I may

1-How's is the lume?

I suppose it's C1, which tends to be a bit underwhelming and I have heard Sinn lume is not the best but that the u50 is better than some.

Any more lume shots out there, especially comparisons to well lumed watches or just general thoughts?

2-I love the look of the integrated rubber strap. I have a 6.75" wrist, will that strap hug the wrist nicely or will there be the dreaded bulge and wrist gap as the strap leaves the lugs? It looks pretty chunky and that it extends out from the lugs instead of dropping down quickly.

How thick is the rubber strap?

How long is the standard large clasp on the rubber?

Are there any micro adjusts on the large rubber clasp?

I think they made an adjustable clasp for the Duoflex strap system, but I believe that is only in 22, correct? Is there an adjustable clasp for the 20mm straps?

Thanks in advance!

In the meantime I'll just keep enjoying the pics


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

boatswain said:


> 1-How's is the lume?


The U50 does not have Seiko's "torch" like lume. But it's perfect for what most of us need - to see the time in the dark. My U50 glows bright when first charged but dims down and holds a low charge for most of the night. Don't read too much into the photos you see, as it's most often the duration of lume that's more important than a single intensity reading...



boatswain said:


> 2-I love the look of the integrated rubber strap. I have a 6.75" wrist, will that strap hug the wrist nicely or will there be the dreaded bulge and wrist gap as the strap leaves the lugs? It looks pretty chunky and that it extends out from the lugs instead of dropping down quickly.


I have a similar sized wrist and the rubber strap is incredibly comfortable. There are no micro adjusts that you can tweak without a tool, but I find that my wrist has room to swell and settle down without the strap getting too loose or too tight.

It's a great piece. Don't wait too long before jumping in the queue!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

boatswain said:


> Any more lume shots out there, especially comparisons to well lumed watches or just general thoughts?


And since you asked...


----------



## boatswain

TimePieceObsessed said:


> The U50 does not have Seiko's "torch" like lume. But it's perfect for what most of us need - to see the time in the dark. My U50 glows bright when first charged but dims down and holds a low charge for most of the night. Don't read too much into the photos you see, as it's most often the duration of lume that's more important than a single intensity reading...
> 
> I have a similar sized wrist and the rubber strap is incredibly comfortable. There are no micro adjusts that you can tweak without a tool, but I find that my wrist has room to swell and settle down without the strap getting too loose or too tight.
> 
> It's a great piece. Don't wait too long before jumping in the queue!


Cheers TPO

Very much appreciated 

Does that mean that there are static micro adjusts in the clasp that can be adjusted using a spring bar tool? That's good enough for me. With a cut to fit strap it's nice to have some adjust, even if static.

Any chance of a shot looking down your wrist like this?










Thanks again!

And I appreciate the lume shot


----------



## kdtri1

boatswain said:


> Cheers TPO
> 
> Very much appreciated
> 
> Does that mean that there are static micro adjusts in the clasp that can be adjusted using a spring bar tool? That's good enough for me. With a cut to fit strap it's nice to have some adjust, even if static.
> 
> Any chance of a shot looking down your wrist like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> And I appreciate the lume shot


I believe the diver clasp does not have micro adjust but the butterfly clasp does.

I've been told that the butterfly clasp is better suited for smaller wrist sizes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

EZM9 and U50. Both are pretty much exactly the same in the lume department, initial brightness and longitivtiy. I would rate above average, it does last thru the night. Both of these blew away the U1 that I had......for a day, then returned.


----------



## boatswain

jgdill said:


> EZM9 and U50. Both are pretty much exactly the same in the lume department, initial brightness and longitivtiy. I would rate above average, it does last thru the night. Both of these blew away the U1 that I had......for a day, then returned.
> View attachment 15459963


Awesome thanks!

That's good to hear. 

I do love lume and I find it frustrating on a diver with big bold plots when it doesn't deliver.


----------



## boatswain

kdtri1 said:


> I believe the diver clasp does not have micro adjust but the butterfly clasp does.
> 
> I've been told that the butterfly clasp is better suited for smaller wrist sizes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Anyone have a length measurement of the large clasp and thickness of the rubber?

Cheers!


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

boatswain said:


> Does that mean that there are static micro adjusts in the clasp that can be adjusted using a spring bar tool? That's good enough for me. With a cut to fit strap it's nice to have some adjust, even if static.


While there are no micro adjusts on the clasp, per se, you do have the option of removing the divers clasp to get a tighter/different fit. It requires a decision before you cut your strap down, but worth knowing about as it will most definitely give you options that the standard attach hole do not.



boatswain said:


> Any chance of a shot looking down your wrist like this?


Do these help?





















boatswain said:


>


Also, is that an SPB143?! If so, how do you like it?


----------



## boatswain

TimePieceObsessed said:


> While there are no micro adjusts on the clasp, per se, you do have the option of removing the divers clasp to get a tighter/different fit. It requires a decision before you cut your strap down, but worth knowing about as it will most definitely give you options that the standard attach hole do not.
> 
> Do these help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is that an SPB143?! If so, how do you like it?


Very helpful again. Thanks!

Yes those pics help. Looks like the strap would fit well. 

Is the divers extension just held on by a spring bar then?

Yup. 143. In short I love it. 
I did an in depth review over in the dive watch sub forum that's full of more thoughts and pics if you want more, so I don't distract from the awesome u50 here.


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

boatswain said:


> Anyone have a length measurement of the large clasp and thickness of the rubber?


The large clasp for the Sinn rubber strap measures exactly 2" with the diver extension closed.



boatswain said:


> Is the divers extension just held on by a spring bar then?


Yes. It's super easy to pop out if you choose to remove it.



boatswain said:


> Yup. 143. In short I love it.
> I did an in depth review over in the dive watch sub forum that's full of more thoughts and pics if you want more, so I don't distract from the awesome u50 here.


Thanks for the pointer. I'll hop over there and read your review later. If you do proceed with the U50 please share your thoughts on how these two compare. The Seiko is definitely on my radar and I'm keen to hear how it compares with the U50.


----------



## boatswain

TimePieceObsessed said:


> The large clasp for the Sinn rubber strap measures exactly 2" with the diver extension closed.
> 
> Yes. It's super easy to pop out if you choose to remove it.
> 
> Thanks for the pointer. I'll hop over there and read your review later. If you do proceed with the U50 please share your thoughts on how these two compare. The Seiko is definitely on my radar and I'm keen to hear how it compares with the U50.


Cheers again! 

That's good hearing about swapping out the extension. It is odd that there isn't any static adjustment available even 2 or 3 slots. Especially with the new 22mm adjustable clasp available now. Hopefully one comes out for the 20mm strap.

I am sure if/when I get a u50 I would do a full review and comparison


----------



## kdtri1

boatswain said:


> Cheers again!
> 
> That's good hearing about swapping out the extension. It is odd that there isn't any static adjustment available even 2 or 3 slots. Especially with the new 22mm adjustable clasp available now. Hopefully one comes out for the 20mm strap.
> 
> I am sure if/when I get a u50 I would do a full review and comparison


Great!

I too would love to read a comparison review between these two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berserkkw

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Anyone have a length measurement of the large clasp and thickness of the rubber?
> 
> Cheers!


Hey there boatswain, I'd like to put in my 2 cents about the lume. Like you, I'm very attracted to watches with good lume, Sinn are not known for this, so keep that in mind.

I don't currently have a Seiko, but of course most watches don't live up to their lume.

I do own a few CWC's, and I'll specifically mention the '83 reissue, since it has fauxtina and typically fauxtina lume is mediocre, I find it better/brighter than the U50 lume and longer lasting.. also checking the time in the early morning is easier on the CWC vs the U50..










Although the U50 here looks bright, the camera is really doing most of the work..

I also own a T2, that has brighter lume than the U50.

Overall, I am very satisfied with it, so I wouldn't put too much weight on the lume. Size and heft of the U50 is fantastic!

About the fitted strap, I cut it, but wasn't comfortable with the sizing, so I haven't seen it since then, it's been living on a borealis ISOfrane style strap, which I find to be very comfortable!


----------



## boatswain

berserkkw said:


> Hey there boatswain, I'd like to put in my 2 cents about the lume. Like you, I'm very attracted to watches with good lume, Sinn are not known for this, so keep that in mind.
> 
> I don't currently have a Seiko, but of course most watches don't live up to their lume.
> 
> I do own a few CWC's, and I'll specifically mention the '83 reissue, since it has fauxtina and typically fauxtina lume is mediocre, I find it better/brighter than the U50 lume and longer lasting.. also checking the time in the early morning is easier on the CWC vs the U50..
> 
> View attachment 15462618
> 
> 
> Although the U50 here looks bright, the camera is really doing most of the work..
> 
> I also own a T2, that has brighter lume than the U50.
> 
> Overall, I am very satisfied with it, so I wouldn't put too much weight on the lume. Size and heft of the U50 is fantastic!
> 
> About the fitted strap, I cut it, but wasn't comfortable with the sizing, so I haven't seen it since then, it's been living on a borealis ISOfrane style strap, which I find to be very comfortable!


Thanks Beserkkw


Having studied too many lume shots I can see the intensity difference there for sure. Thanks for sharing.

I suppose that's the trick with the rubber clasp, it may fit bang on perfect or you may get stuck with it being too tight or too loose. So odd that there isn't some adjustment. But it is what is now.

I'd love to see it on the Borealis ISO too anytime

Cheers!


----------



## berserkkw

boatswain said:


> Thanks Beserkkw
> 
> 
> Having studied too many lume shots I can see the intensity difference there for sure. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I suppose that's the trick with the rubber clasp, it may fit bang on perfect or you may get stuck with it being too tight or too loose. So odd that there isn't some adjustment. But it is what is now.
> 
> I'd love to see it on the Borealis ISO too anytime
> 
> Cheers!


Here you go! On a grey borealis isofrane, as the black was out of stock!


----------



## dnslater

Sinn's own engineers have commented about their Lume on the U series in the past. Goal is long lasting, not initial brightness. All of my U-series watches including my U-50 are easily read in the darkness of the morning, 7-8 hours after being charged. They don't have that initial intensity of an Omega or Seiko, but that is not really important during a long dive.


----------



## bobbj22

Anyone know what size screwdriver is needed for the bezel screws?


----------



## boatswain

berserkkw said:


> Here you go! On a grey isofrane, as the black was out of stock!


Thanks berserkww

Sure looks good on the grey isofrane. Maybe even better than black . Picks up the blasted submarine steel tone nicely.


----------



## boatswain

I am just reading through some of the Sinn material on their site.

My understanding from reading that is that U50 SDR's black PVD bezel has a hardness of 2-3000 HV and the regular tegimented bezel is 1200 HV.

Therefore the black bezel should be more scratch resistant. Though of course if it does scratch it would be more noticeable as it exposes the lower steel layers.

Correct?

For those with Sinn experience how do their black PVD bezels hold up to wear and tear?

I like U50 and the U50 SDR so I am just trying to gather all the info.

Thanks as always!


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Only had my U50 SDR for a few weeks but no scratches yet and really like the looks of the black bezel against a red rubber strap too!


----------



## boatswain

WatchDialOrange said:


> Only had my U50 SDR for a few weeks but no scratches yet and really like the looks of the black bezel against a red rubber strap too!


That's a great combo.


----------



## kdtri1

Just out of curiosity..does anyone know if Sinn will make the bezel available for sale separately so that we can interchange between the regular and SDR version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

kdtri1 said:


> Just out of curiosity..does anyone know if Sinn will make the bezel available for sale separately so that we can interchange between the regular and SDR version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been told that they absolutely will, but only after the current set of back orders is served. I'm planning to get one but am enjoying the time with my all silver U50-T.


----------



## kdtri1

TimePieceObsessed said:


> I've been told that they absolutely will, but only after the current set of back orders is served. I'm planning to get one but am enjoying the time with my all silver U50-T.


That's great. I really like it that Sinn does this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo




----------



## kakefe

with 3,rd party silicon strap


----------



## boatswain

kakefe said:


> with 3,rd party silicon strap
> View attachment 15489866


Looks pretty good 

How's the fit to the case?


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

kakefe said:


> with 3,rd party silicon strap


Does it hug the case like the Sinn silicone strap? Can you share the make/model/source? Thanks!


----------



## kakefe

TimePieceObsessed said:


> Does it hug the case like the Sinn silicone strap? Can you share the make/model/source? Thanks!


yes the fit is ok and hugs like the original.. I found it in my strap box by chance. 
I remember that I bought it from Ali but I couldn't find the link while checking the ali app


----------



## monsters

What has everyone's experience with the lume been (duration, intensity, etc). I know in the past, some have complained about Sinn lume being weaker, but wanted to see if they perhaps upgraded their formula for this iteration.


----------



## stateman

Really versatile watch so far. Works on lots of nato, MN, rubber and leather combos, at least to me...


----------



## mcsf

monsters said:


> What has everyone's experience with the lume been (duration, intensity, etc). I know in the past, some have complained about Sinn lume being weaker, but wanted to see if they perhaps upgraded their formula for this iteration.


My understanding is it is improved over the U1, however, I do not have a U1 to compare. I can say it's decent, not super bright after charging but does last through the night. I'm pleased enough with it, but had low expectations. The watch really is over all a pleasure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

mcsf said:


> My understanding is it is improved over the U1, however, I do not have a U1 to compare. I can say it's decent, not super bright after charging but does last through the night. I'm pleased enough with it, but had low expectations. The watch really is over all a pleasure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can answer your question. I ordered both from Watchbuys, so I was able to compare side by side. Being a lume junkie, it was important to me. The U50 was much better, hands down, no comparison. It was brighter and lasted much longer. The lume on the U1 hands were blotchy and even weaker than the indices. I wanted to like the U1 better as I have a big wrist and I really liked the blue dial color. But the lume was a deal killer along with the U1 sloppy bezel action. There was such a difference I asked Watchbuys to check the U1 when I sent t back to see if there was an issue with it. Never heard anything from them. The U50 bezel felt much better/solid than than the U1. I have the EZM9, now the lume on that and bezel action are very nice.


----------



## buckets

wow ------------- yes!


----------



## 307

Like the smaller option for my wrist size, and and working to get over the splash of red.


----------



## campfire

307 said:


> Like the smaller option for my wrist size, and and working to get over the splash of red.


You have to go all-in on the red, and get the red silicon strap.


----------



## Knoc

Concrete vibes









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill

monsters said:


> What has everyone's experience with the lume been (duration, intensity, etc). I know in the past, some have complained about Sinn lume being weaker, but wanted to see if they perhaps upgraded their formula for this iteration.


The lume is substantial better on the U50. I had both and was able to compare side by side. There was no comparison honestly. I have the EZM9, which is on par with the U50, lumewise.


----------



## boatswain

Knoc said:


> Concrete vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk




So good.

I think if and when I ever go for a U50 I better copy you

Though I reckon I'd go for the rubber option or a nato over the bracelet. I think.


----------



## Knoc

boatswain said:


> So good.
> 
> I think if and when I ever go for a U50 I better copy you
> 
> Though I reckon I'd go for the rubber option or a nato over the bracelet. I think.


Sweet man. Ive some some barton silicone straps to cover me. Right on.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mario1971




----------



## DuckaDiesel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ak81

gasspasser said:


> So it's not a $100 discount. It's only $50 and tag on the reward points that we've earned through the years which we decide if we want to use or not. That's what I was going by originally.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gasspasser, how can I contact you?. I'm looking to buy the B&R birch suede strap. I'm new to this forum. I don't have enough privileges to reply to the post where you listed items for sale. Apologies if this violates forum rules.


----------



## bruck177

Finally is right!!


----------



## Asphaltman

Very happy owner of a U50. Been wearing constantly for 1 month or so. I have a 7.25 wrist and was really thinking the U1 would be the way to go, since many say the U50 is better for 7 inch and under but I'm really liking how the U50 fits me.
The U1 has always been on my radar do you all think it worth me investing in or looking at something else since I'm very happy with the U50?


----------



## TimePieceObsessed

Asphaltman said:


> [...]I'm really liking how the U50 fits me. The U1 has always been on my radar do you all think it worth me investing in or looking at something else since I'm very happy with the U50?


Since you're happy with the U50, I'd spend the money elsewhere. There's too much overlap for both U50 and U1 to be in the same collection. So many other watches (or straps) to consider instead if you want variety.

Photos look great BTW! Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## kdtri1

Asphaltman said:


> Very happy owner of a U50. Been wearing constantly for 1 month or so. I have a 7.25 wrist and was really thinking the U1 would be the way to go, since many say the U50 is better for 7 inch and under but I'm really liking how the U50 fits me.
> The U1 has always been on my radar do you all think it worth me investing in or looking at something else since I'm very happy with the U50?


The U50 is a fantastic watch.

I think you should invest the money into something else.

U50 and U1 are 95% identical.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxman10100

I got my U50-T a few months after everyone else (due to being in a very, very near death accident and being in the hospital for well over two months just a few days after making my purchase). That being said, I did still get my watch and a bracelet, however, my U50-T was heavily damaged right out of the box... It has a slightly crooked bezel that doesn't properly align at all... And I also received it with a broken date wheel... On top of all of that, the watch gains +5/+6 seconds every single day (and so it doesn't even meet the advertised time-keeping ratio of +/- 4 seconds per day)...

Anyway, this wasn't my first watch, so I'm very familiar with when the date wheel is engaged on automatic movements. That being said, mine gets stuck between every single day after midnight... I've tried spreading any loose oil by advancing the dates in crown position two, and also by advancing the date multiple times in crown position three - neither of which fixed the problem.

So now I have to send the dang lemon that I received when I was supposed to be dead back to the warranty center and wait ANOTHER two to three months to wear it again... . But yeah, I still love the watch and it's design, however, I can't give an honest opinion until I actually get a working version of the watch... So beware of keeping your watch purchases active if you ever get seriously hurt... You might just end up receiving one of their back storage, broken devices :/...


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Hey all! Long time lurker, first time poster.

After admiring the U1 for a long time (but knowing I'd never be able to pull it off with my skinny wrists) I was excited when the U50 came out and ended up putting down a deposit with Watchbuys in mid-December. I went with the SDR fully tegimented version on the rubber strap with the smaller clasp. This will be my first Sinn, and I can't wait! I just have a couple of questions if any of you U50 owners care to answer them:

Did anyone order from Watchbuys late last year? Are you still waiting? For those that ordered earlier, did it take as long as stated on their site for the watch to arrive? Any unexpectedly early deliveries? (I know, I know, I just need to be patient)

How's the bezel action on your U50? This isn't a deal-breaker for me and isn't particularly high on the list of things I care about with a watch, but I've heard so much about the "loose" bezel action of the U1 (and yes, I'm aware that this is an intentional choice by Sinn) that I'm curious. In a video review of the U50, Bruce Williams described the U50's action as "improved" over the U1, presumably meaning a little tighter. What's your opinion?

Thanks for any thoughts. Looking forward to many conversations on the forum, and I'll be sure to post pics when my U50 arrives!


----------



## BH_Time

Hi Roko's Basilisk,

I placed a deposit on a U50-T Fully Tegimented w/ bracelet from Watchbuys on the August 1st, 2020. I took delivery of the watch on December 30th, 2020  

The commonly accepted reason for the delay was that Sinn had underestimated the demand for the U50 model. This delay was further compounded that tegimented models are already made in lower numbers. I also read / heard that there was a backlog of tegimented bracelets early on. 

When I was waiting for my watch, I checked Watchbuys daily and saw that several times they got a small shipment of U50 watches (regular U50 and U50 SDR, but no bracelets - only straps). They always sold out within a few hours. It killed me each time I saw those models in-stock and agonized the choice of just pulling the trigger so that I would actually have a U50 in hand - but I refrained each time because I specifically wanted the U50-T Fully tegimented w/ bracelet. And when I finally was able to open the watch box and see my watch in all its glory, it was all worth it 

In regards to your question about the bezel on the U50, it is extremely sturdy and solid. The term "loose" description applies to that microscopic movement when you turn it counter-clockwise to the next 'click'. Being a diver watch, the bezel is uni-directional and is fantastically engineered. IMHO, it's nothing to be concerned about. I also have an IWC Aquatimer 2000 GST 3536 in Titanium diver watch which has a similar captive bezel. On my IWC, you have to press-down first then twist to turn the bezel. With the U50, you just have to turn the bezel. 

Overall, I am extremely impressed w/ my U50-T. This is my first Sinn and I'm sure it won't be my last. The fit and finish of German engineering is evident and I've been wearing it exclusively ever since I took delivery. 

I hope that helps! Let me know if you have any further questions about the watch


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

BH_Time said:


> Hi Roko's Basilisk,
> 
> I placed a deposit on a U50-T Fully Tegimented w/ bracelet from Watchbuys on the August 1st, 2020. I took delivery of the watch on December 30th, 2020
> 
> The commonly accepted reason for the delay was that Sinn had underestimated the demand for the U50 model. This delay was further compounded that tegimented models are already made in lower numbers. I also read / heard that there was a backlog of tegimented bracelets early on.
> 
> When I was waiting for my watch, I checked Watchbuys daily and saw that several times they got a small shipment of U50 watches (regular U50 and U50 SDR, but no bracelets - only straps). They always sold out within a few hours. It killed me each time I saw those models in-stock and agonized the choice of just pulling the trigger so that I would actually have a U50 in hand - but I refrained each time because I specifically wanted the U50-T Fully tegimented w/ bracelet. And when I finally was able to open the watch box and see my watch in all its glory, it was all worth it
> 
> In regards to your question about the bezel on the U50, it is extremely sturdy and solid. The term "loose" description applies to that microscopic movement when you turn it counter-clockwise to the next 'click'. Being a diver watch, the bezel is uni-directional and is fantastically engineered. IMHO, it's nothing to be concerned about. I also have an IWC Aquatimer 2000 GST 3536 in Titanium diver watch which has a similar captive bezel. On my IWC, you have to press-down first then twist to turn the bezel. With the U50, you just have to turn the bezel.
> 
> Overall, I am extremely impressed w/ my U50-T. This is my first Sinn and I'm sure it won't be my last. The fit and finish of German engineering is evident and I've been wearing it exclusively ever since I took delivery.
> 
> I hope that helps! Let me know if you have any further questions about the watch


Thanks for the response! Your thoughts on the bezel are really putting my mind at ease.

Honestly, I still kind of can't believe I put down a non-refundable deposit on a watch I'd have to wait several months to receive without ever having seen it in person. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen any Sinn in person. But the whole package of the U50 (the size, the submarine steel, the tegimentation tech, the blocky "lego" hands and markers) just really speaks to me. I felt like I had no choice!

And thanks for the info on wait times. I can see on the Watchbuys site the the tegimented small clasp rubber straps are currently in stock, so I guess they're just waiting on the actual watches to come in for orders like mine. Hopefully it's not too much longer.

I'm glad to hear you found the wait worth it! Wear your U50 in good health!


----------



## Slant

Hi folks, I've been eyeing this one since it was announced. Lately quite a few have popped up for sale which got me looking at this watch more closely.

For the owners on here, have you noticed any QC/tolerance issues? I noticed on a couple photos I've looked at, the red paint application on the square part of the second hand is quite messed up. For example:


















Are all of them like that?


----------



## ceebee

Slant said:


> Hi folks, I've been eyeing this one since it was announced. Lately quite a few have popped up for sale which got me looking at this watch more closely.
> 
> For the owners on here, have you noticed any QC/tolerance issues? I noticed on a couple photos I've looked at, the red paint application on the square part of the second hand is quite messed up. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all of them like that?


What a shame. The mad rush to fill orders. 3K for a watch and this is what you get.....bad paint application, dust specs under the crystal. 
I ordered mine in August and it's still out there somewhere being assembled. I can only hope for the best, but my OCD will go over it with a lope and find no flaws, hopefully.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Sucks to see some bad experiences with what is otherwise an outstanding watch. I didn't want to wait, so I bought off the sales forum. I'm thinking that's actually a great strategy as you can get another QC check for free from a fellow WIS.

Mine is pristine and has rarely left my wrist.


----------



## Narc'd

My U50T arrived without any faults. Have it since last July and I've worn it every day since. Every day! None of my other watches have been worn and by my standards that's saying something. Never before has a honeymoon period lasted this long. I always loved the U1 aesthetic but with a 16.5cm wrist it was just too big. The U50 is a perfect size - it still looks like a chunky dive watch when it wants to but at the same time is slim enough to not look gaudy. There's enough red colouring to give a sporty appearance yet the subdued titanium colour of the fully hardened ensemble isn't too "shouty" or "look at me". I set mine on the 1st of January at -30s and now exactly 4 weeks later it's at +44s, gaining 74 seconds in 4 weeks - so averaging +18.5s/week or +2.64s/day which I'm extremely pleased with. Planning to reset and do the same on the 1st of Feb.


----------



## ronan_zj

is U50 antimagnetic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BH_Time

ronan_zj said:


> is U50 antimagnetic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


** This is taken from Watchbuys website for the Sinn U50-T:

"The watch case of the Sinn U50-T is made from the same steel used in the construction of the outer hull of submarines. The steel was procured by Sinn from a steel supplier to Emden GmbH, one of Germany's North Sea shipbuilding yards who construct submarines using the material.

This special steel is also amagnetic which means that is does not have magnetic properties and cannot itself become magnetized. The watch movement itself is protected from magnetic fields up to 4,800 A/m.

Another important and practical feature of the submarine steel case is corrosion resistance. The case of the Sinn U50-T resists the effects of exposure to salt water and salt water environments."


----------



## GregoryD

Laxman10100 said:


> I got my U50-T a few months after everyone else (due to being in a very, very near death accident and being in the hospital for well over two months just a few days after making my purchase). That being said, I did still get my watch and a bracelet, however, my U50-T was heavily damaged right out of the box... It has a slightly crooked bezel that doesn't properly align at all... And I also received it with a broken date wheel... On top of all of that, the watch gains +5/+6 seconds every single day (and so it doesn't even meet the *advertised time-keeping ratio of +/- 4 seconds per day*)...
> 
> Anyway, this wasn't my first watch, so I'm very familiar with when the date wheel is engaged on automatic movements. That being said, mine gets stuck between every single day after midnight... I've tried spreading any loose oil by advancing the dates in crown position two, and also by advancing the date multiple times in crown position three - neither of which fixed the problem.
> 
> So now I have to send the dang lemon that I received when I was supposed to be dead back to the warranty center and wait ANOTHER two to three months to wear it again... . But yeah, I still love the watch and it's design, however, I can't give an honest opinion until I actually get a working version of the watch... So beware of keeping your watch purchases active if you ever get seriously hurt... You might just end up receiving one of their back storage, broken devices :/...


Is this a claim that Sinn makes? I've never seen it before. (Emphasis mine)


----------



## DadLife

Slant said:


> Hi folks, I've been eyeing this one since it was announced. Lately quite a few have popped up for sale which got me looking at this watch more closely.
> 
> For the owners on here, have you noticed any QC/tolerance issues? I noticed on a couple photos I've looked at, the red paint application on the square part of the second hand is quite messed up. For example:
> 
> (PIC REMOVED FOR REPLY)
> 
> Are all of them like that?


I certainly can't speak for all of them, but my seconds hand looks just like yours. I just remind myself that it keeps great time, it's a great fit, it's super durable, I love how it looks, and nobody's putting out a 100% cosmetically perfect product in a price range I can afford...and even in the price ranges I can't afford, it's a question of "how closely do you want to look?". If it bothers you enough that you can't like the watch for its other attributes, then it might not be the right watch for you.

Whatever you decide, good luck with it.


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Well, after placing my order through Watchbuys on December 20th, My U50 (SDR, fully tegimented) finally arrived today, and I couldn't be happier with it! Here are my early impressions:

*Size/fit*
My wrist is only about 6", so I was a little nervous about the 41mm size, but the watch fits great. The combination of relatively short lug-to-lug distance and the thin case make this watch wear really well.

*Strap*
I opted for the black silicone strap with the smaller, butterfly clasp, and I'm really impressed. I was honestly planning to just throw the watch on a nato strap as soon as I got it, but for now I'm sticking with the factory strap. I find it really comfortable.

*Bezel*
As noted earlier in this thread, the bezel action was one of the things I was a little nervous about with the U50, but I've got to say, in my opinion the bezel action on the U50 is excellent. It's a pretty tight, chunky action that really firmly clicks into place with each turn. I'm very happy with it.

*Overall*
This is just a fantastic watch. So far it has exceeded all of my expectations. It's not what I'd call a beautiful watch, but it's a solidly built, well-engineered, well-designed, technically impressive watch that is, in my opinion, strikingly attractive in its own rugged, functional way. If anyone is on the fence about getting one, I'd highly recommend it!


----------



## ceebee

Unbelievable, I made a mistake stating I ordered my U50-T in July 2020 earlier in this post but it was August 2020 and I'm still waiting. I contacted Watchbuys and they said not until end of March and maybe early April. 
I got screwed somewhere along the line.

Congrats to all those who are receiving their watches and ordered a lot later.


----------



## quantoid

ceebee said:


> Unbelievable, I made a mistake stating I ordered my U50-T in July 2020 earlier in this post but it was August 2020 and I'm still waiting. I contacted Watchbuys and they said not until end of March and maybe early April.
> I got screwed somewhere along the line.
> 
> Congrats to all those who are receiving their watches and ordered a lot later.


This is crazy. How long did WB say it would take to ship it to you initially?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

I got one second hand, in transit to me now. So excited! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee

quantoid said:


> This is crazy. How long did WB say it would take to ship it to you initially?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was to be here Jan or Feb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## quantoid

I’d guilt and shame them over the phone. Maybe they’ll throw in a strap or give you a discount for a future purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

ceebee said:


> Was to be here Jan or Feb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I waited ages for mine also -- seems to be a pretty random allocation in terms of who gets what when. Agree that it's worth a phone call at this point, calm and collected, maybe look for a voucher or discount on an accessory.


----------



## DadLife

I got mine back in June2020; it took so long to come in, they emailed me asking if I'd take one on rubber then, and take a discount on a tegimented bracelet when those became available. (I said yes.)


----------



## JOHN J.

Aren’t the hands a bit off-putting....a bit too large?


----------



## DadLife

JOHN J. said:


> Aren't the hands a bit off-putting....a bit too large?


I don't think so; I like how brutally easy to read it is. Do you think so?


----------



## brianmazanec

It's a thing of beauty.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Interested to see who opted for the SDR as opposed to the classic steel bezel -- seem to be more of the SDRs available in both standard and "T" versions. I do find the contrasting sub-steel case and SDR bezel pretty striking.


----------



## JOHN J.

DadLife said:


> I don't think so; I like how brutally easy to read it is. Do you think so?


Brutalist is a good way to describe them, certainly unique.


----------



## brianmazanec

So question for those more familiar with Sinn and/or the U50 on here... I recently scored a U50 from this forum and love the watch. But having some concerns over erratic accuracy. I don't expect COSC performance but it was initially in the +-5sd window and now seems to swing wildly. See photos for some of the data. Should I be concerned this one is a lemon or try to engage Sinn for repair (I think it is still under warranty, even though I am the second owner, right?). Here is the data-- any advice or help much appreciated!


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

brianmazanec said:


> So question for those more familiar with Sinn and/or the U50 on here... I recently scored a U50 from this forum and love the watch. But having some concerns over erratic accuracy. I don't expect COSC performance but it was initially in the +-5sd window and now seems to swing wildly. See photos for some of the data. Should I be concerned this one is a lemon or try to engage Sinn for repair (I think it is still under warranty, even though I am the second owner, right?). Here is the data-- any advice or help much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 15785459
> 
> 
> View attachment 15785461
> 
> 
> View attachment 15785462
> 
> 
> View attachment 15785463


Yeah, this is just one opinion, but if my U50 were performing that erratically I would try to get it looked at under warranty. For reference, mine has been really consistent so far, about 8 seconds fast per day for the first few weeks, but the last few days it has slowed to about 6 or 7 seconds fast per day. I'd love it if it slowed down just a touch more as it fully settles in, but even if it stays at a consistent 6 or 7 seconds fast per day, I'm happy.


----------



## SeanPSeeversCPA

Brian, I had serious issues with my new Sinn U1 SDR and had to send it in for warranty work at RGM, 2 months after getting it. One of the movement screws had come loose and one day it started losing an hour a day. Before that, I was losing 30 seconds a day. 

Once I got it back from RGM it seemed to work fine, but It would run out of power after 4 days (only sitting still at night while I slept between 6-8 hours), DESPITE winding it 40+ times before starting the time-keeping analysis. I wore the watch 18 - 16 hours a day. That apparently was not generating enough power to sustain it... I recently started putting the watch on a winder at night, and low and behold, I am consistent at -5/spd now. 

For whatever reason, my movements in the day are not sufficient to generate rotor movement that will "re-power" the watch, and I have a net power loss per day, ultimately wearing the watch down to zero after about 4 days. So I need to either wear my watch when I exercise or keep it on the winder at night.


----------



## brianmazanec

SeanPSeeversCPA said:


> Brian, I had serious issues with my new Sinn U1 SDR and had to send it in for warranty work at RGM, 2 months after getting it. One of the movement screws had come loose and one day it started losing an hour a day. Before that, I was losing 30 seconds a day.
> 
> Once I got it back from RGM it seemed to work fine, but It would run out of power after 4 days (only sitting still at night while I slept between 6-8 hours), DESPITE winding it 40+ times before starting the time-keeping analysis. I wore the watch 18 - 16 hours a day. That apparently was not generating enough power to sustain it... I recently started putting the watch on a winder at night, and low and behold, I am consistent at -5/spd now.
> 
> For whatever reason, my movements in the day are not sufficient to generate rotor movement that will "re-power" the watch, and I have a net power loss per day, ultimately wearing the watch down to zero after about 4 days. So I need to either wear my watch when I exercise or keep it on the winder at night.


Thanks! My issue seems to perhaps been resolved... I demagnitized twice (last on 3/24) and have had a good run now at +3-5 spd. Will keep watching it but fingers crossed it was just some fluke of unknown magnetic source. I truly love the U50 so would hate to have to send it off.

Here is the latest tracking.


----------



## hietsukka

Has anyone gotten a 2nd bezel for their u50? It seems they were unavailable earlier because of the high demand for this model, but what is the situation now? 

I am strongly considering u50 SDR with tegiment for my next watch purchase, but i would like to get the steel bezel as well.


----------



## berserkkw

hietsukka said:


> Has anyone gotten a 2nd bezel for their u50? It seems they were unavailable earlier because of the high demand for this model, but what is the situation now?
> 
> I am strongly considering u50 SDR with tegiment for my next watch purchase, but i would like to get the steel bezel as well.


initially i purchased the U50 with the steel bezel, purchased the SDR bezel later. They seem to be available when i ordered (a couple months ago).
wish they had sent the screw driver for it, because it's smaller than the tool provided with the watch..


----------



## hietsukka

berserkkw said:


> initially i purchased the U50 with the steel bezel, purchased the SDR bezel later. They seem to be available when i ordered (a couple months ago).
> wish they had sent the screw driver for it, because it's smaller than the tool provided with the watch..


Nice, how much did it cost? Also, how much time does it take to switch the bezel?


----------



## Computantis

Is there any engineering benefit to having the crown at 4 o'clock instead of 3? I'm noticing more and more manufacturers are doing this. I don't know if it is just a trend or what.


----------



## cwik

Computantis said:


> Is there any engineering benefit to having the crown at 4 o'clock instead of 3? I'm noticing more and more manufacturers are doing this. I don't know if it is just a trend or what.


I don't think there's a single reason. Slimmer case width, not having the crown dig into your wrist, sometimes not needing a crown guard (since one side is at least protected by the lug) are a few benefits I can think of.


----------



## berserkkw

hietsukka said:


> Nice, how much did it cost? Also, how much time does it take to switch the bezel?


Cost me 302.52 Euros, back in February.
Doesn't take much time, just unscrew the tiny screws, remove and replace and screw them in.
Careful not to drop them, they may disappear due to how small these screws are!


----------



## Computantis

cwik said:


> I don't think there's a single reason. Slimmer case width, not having the crown dig into your wrist, sometimes not needing a crown guard (since one side is at least protected by the lug) are a few benefits I can think of.


Great analysis - the only one I don't see is the case thickness being reduced due to the 4 o'clock position. Could you explain it further?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik

Computantis said:


> Great analysis - the only one I don't see is the case thickness being reduced due to the 4 o'clock position. Could you explain it further?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not thickness, but width from left to right.


----------



## Computantis

cwik said:


> Not thickness, but width from left to right.


Oh duh, went completely over my head. I'm usually distracted while I'm on the forums so I apologize.


----------



## cwik

Computantis said:


> Oh duh, went completely over my head. I'm usually distracted while I'm on the forums so I apologize.


Eh, I'll take some blame. "Slimmer" is a word usually reserved for total thickness rather than width


----------



## wiesi1989

Looking forward to mine here in Austria. Delivery time was about 3 months, getting it with end of July. Its a non tegi SDR.


----------



## Goblin77

... checking in with this black bad boy, which I received only hours ago.
I'm absolutely stocked in terms of look and feel


----------



## Docrwm

Goblin77 said:


> ... checking in with this black bad boy, which I received only hours ago.
> I'm absolutely stocked in terms of look and feel


Congratulations that's a sharp looking Sinn.


----------



## wiesi1989

The austrian twin says hello. Bought on Monday, 16th, after 3 months of waiting.


----------



## Kirkawall

Nice! Here's my second U in a year:










Very accurate, with a slightly crisper bezel action, although the "extended power reserve" doesn't seem to be much of an improvement over the previous SW300-1 (which is no biggie, when it's running at +.7spd).


----------



## cwik

Kirkawall said:


> Nice! Here's my second U in a year:
> 
> View attachment 16068860
> 
> 
> Very accurate, with a slightly crisper bezel action, although the "extended power reserve" doesn't seem to be much of an improvement over the previous SW300-1 (which is no biggie, when it's running at +.7spd).


Mine is insanely accurate, at +2 seconds/month. I'm very curious to see its accuracy in a year.


----------



## wiesi1989

Mine is now constantly running with +8 sec/d. (11s on arm, 4s dial up) Not bad but could be better. Probably going to regulate it after a month of wearing.


----------



## Kirkawall

wiesi1989 said:


> Mine is now constantly running with +8 sec/d. (11s on arm, 4s dial up) Not bad but could be better. Probably going to regulate it after a month of wearing.


Have you tried it crown-down or up? Both of mine seem to run slower in one of these two positions. Just a thought -- +11 or even +8spd seems off given Sinn's general attention to regulation.


----------



## wiesi1989

Dial up is +4 seconds. 

I´ll wear it now till End of September and let it regulate afterwords.


----------



## Calumets




----------



## Roko's Basilisk

Well my U50 friends, sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone. I posted earlier in this thread about the U50 I bought last year. I loved the watch, but after a few months with it I sold it to fund another purchase. Long story short, I eventually realized that I made a mistake and should never have parted with my original U50. And so, today I ordered another U50 from Watchbuys in the exact same makeup (SDR, fully tegimented on the silicone strap with the smaller clasp).

This is the first time I've ever bought the same watch twice, and I hope it will be the last! This is indeed a very weird hobby.


----------



## brianmazanec

Roko's Basilisk said:


> Well my U50 friends, sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone. I posted earlier in this thread about the U50 I bought last year. I loved the watch, but after a few months with it I sold it to fund another purchase. Long story short, I eventually realized that I made a mistake and should never have parted with my original U50. And so, today I ordered another U50 from Watchbuys in the exact same makeup (SDR, fully tegimented on the silicone strap with the smaller clasp).
> 
> This is the first time I've ever bought the same watch twice, and I hope it will be the last! This is indeed a very weird hobby.


I haven't repurchased yet but I'm not far behind you! Similar regret. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

Back on the team!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roko's Basilisk

brianmazanec said:


> Back on the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## webster126




----------



## brianmazanec

Does anyone have the U50 on the Sinn white rubber strap? Thinking of getting one and curious how it might look...


----------



## brianmazanec

Fireside









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesi1989




----------



## flyingpicasso

wiesi1989 said:


> View attachment 16499022


Beautiful shot! This is the version I've settled on.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Roko's Basilisk said:


> Well my U50 friends, sometimes you don't know what you have until it's gone. I posted earlier in this thread about the U50 I bought last year. I loved the watch, but after a few months with it I sold it to fund another purchase. Long story short, I eventually realized that I made a mistake and should never have parted with my original U50. And so, today I ordered another U50 from Watchbuys in the exact same makeup (SDR, fully tegimented on the silicone strap with the smaller clasp).
> 
> This is the first time I've ever bought the same watch twice, and I hope it will be the last! This is indeed a very weird hobby.


That's not so bad. I've bought one g-shock 3 times. And a few others 2 times...


----------



## wiesi1989

flyingpicasso said:


> Beautiful shot! This is the version I've settled on.


thank you! 

Do you also have the untegimented version or the tegi? I struggled with the decission, I really dig the darker grey steel on the tegimented version but I´m an office guy, so tegiment was unnecessary for me.


----------



## flyingpicasso

wiesi1989 said:


> thank you!
> 
> Do you also have the untegimented version or the tegi? I struggled with the decission, I really dig the darker grey steel on the tegimented version but I´m an office guy, so tegiment was unnecessary for me.


I haven't bought yet, but very soon! I'll go non-tegimented as well. My other stainless watches don't have much wear, so I think I'll be fine with the untreated submarine steel.


----------



## brianmazanec

Anyone getting the new blue LE U50? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianmazanec

brianmazanec said:


> Anyone getting the new blue LE U50?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Sorry meant to add link and photo: Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition on Bracelet


----------



## Watchur6

brianmazanec said:


> Sorry meant to add link and photo: Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition on Bracelet
> View attachment 16531452


Deposit placed. I know many were hoping for the U1 blue but I'm stoked


----------



## boatswain

brianmazanec said:


> Sorry meant to add link and photo: Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition on Bracelet
> View attachment 16531452


That’s rad!


----------



## Tpp3975

brianmazanec said:


> Sorry meant to add link and photo: Sinn U50 S Blue Limited Edition on Bracelet
> View attachment 16531452


Thinking of making this my first Sinn. I was a little disappointed to read that delivery could be anywhere from June through the end of the year. I don’t do well with 9 month preorders. Anyone have any experience with this? I’d be super bummed if it took 6 plus months to arrive.


----------



## Tpp3975

Tpp3975 said:


> Thinking of making this my first Sinn. I was a little disappointed to read that delivery could be anywhere from June through the end of the year. I don’t do well with 9 month preorders. Anyone have any experience with this? I’d be super bummed if it took 6 plus months to arrive.


Also the blue rubber looks killer but 450! Seriously?


----------



## boatswain

I’d love to see that blue dial in the standard sub steel case.


----------



## mhs91

Fully regimented vs non???


----------



## Calumets

brianmazanec said:


> Does anyone have the U50 on the Sinn white rubber strap? Thinking of getting one and curious how it might look...


----------

